# Social Housing/ private renters/ squatters/ homeless



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2013)

Thought I would start thread to put info up on what is happening around Brixton and surrounds re Council Housing , private rented tenants and squatting. 

A lot is happening that threatens truly affordable housing for all. 

A new group has been set up "Lambeth Housing Activists" supported by Unite Community ( section of Unite Union). It includes Council tenants, "Short Life", private renters, homeless group and squatters. So is not just for one group. It is to build links and share information with disparate groups.

A newsletter has been started. This is first issue. Unite have printed it. I have copies if anyone wants one or more. 

Here is PDF version. Please share. 

There is FB page for meeting details. Meetings are open to anyone.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2013)

next meeting is today Tuesday 


St Matthews tenants hall, 10 St Matthews road, Brixton sw2 1nh

at 7pm

AKA pseudonym


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2013)

Old Vic community theatre are having workshops

The *Old Vic Community Company* are researching for their new production. Focusing on housing, they will be holding free workshops across South London and this is your chance to get involved. Come along and have your say, find out about how you can be involved in the production and meet like-minded Londonders


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 19, 2013)

Got this email from DCH:


> Tenants link up to oppose privatisation
> 
> Residents from Myatts Field were invited to Cressingham Gardens recently to speak to residents about their experience of " regeneration ".  At a well attended meeting tenants and leaseholders also quizzed Lambeth Council about their plans for Cressingham Gardens - and the council admitted they could not guarantee that council tenancies would be protected .
> Residents from Cressingham will in turn be visiting Myatts Field and stepping up the campaign to save their estate.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 19, 2013)

Posted up the newsletter.It is in PDF on first post.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't know a great deal about their politics (I'm a frequent visitor to Lewisham borough but not really involved in what's going on locally), but Lewisham / Greenwich has the party (?) people before profit - I'm aware they have done a certain amount on the housing front, e.g. occupying and refurbishing homes that council / housing association have tried to flog off.

And from the front page of their website, bedroom tax seems to be fairly high on their list of priorities at the moment.

Might possibly be some common ground.

I'm not a Lambeth resident (other than the bit of virtual brixton that is U75) but wonder if Lambeth might be fertile territory for something offering a bit more than new-labour does...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2013)

Been looking at the Council "State of the Borough Report 2012". It gives overview of Lambeth and also individual wards. Looks at housing , ethnicity, age, income differences and deprivation.

Coldharbour Ward ( covers central Brixton, market, and estates such as Barrier Block and Moorlands) is the most deprived ward in Lambeth and is up there as one of the top 10% deprived in the country.

Page 11



> Those living in the most deprived areas are spread throughout the borough but are particularly concentrated in Coldharbour ward.





> Brixton
> 
> Area east of Lyham Road, south to Dumbarton Road, which includes Brixton Prison and
> the Blenhiem Gardens estate is classified as severely deprived in income, employment,
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2013)

From the same report page 21:



> The main housing estates are Angell Town, Loughborough, Rushcroft Road, Bob Marley Way, Marcus Garvey Way and Moorlands. Primary schools include Loughborough, St John's Angell Town and Hill Mead. Coldharbour ward’s population grew by 6% between 2001 and 2012, with the older working age population growing by 42%, and the population aged 60 and over falling by 17%. The ward population is projected to grow by 9% in the next ten years.
> 
> *Coldharbour is the poorest ward in Lambeth. Three in five residents are social housing tenants (61% v 38% overall); two thirds of whom rent from the council's ALMOs 39 (Lambeth Living andUnited Resident’s Housing) or a Tenant Management Organisation (TMO), and a third from housing associations (40% and 21% respectively of the population of the ward*).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2013)

So Coldharbour ward has a majority living in social housing. 3 in 5.


----------



## Nedrop (Oct 23, 2013)

From the private rent side a 2 bed flat towards Loughborough Junction in  Coldharbour Ward with a kitchen/diner is currently around £1250 a month rent

£100 or so cheaper a month than central Brixton area

Still a lot for those who earn an average salary and don't get access to social housing


----------



## boohoo (Oct 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> So Coldharbour ward has a majority living in social housing. 3 in 5.



Does that means someone is poor though? If I was in social housing in Lambeth, then we would be £300 a month better off.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Does that means someone is poor though? If I was in social housing in Lambeth, then we would be £300 a month better off.


It also has very high levels of people living on benefits, so it's fair to say that they're not exactly coining it in around these parts. 


On a different note, I've posted up the LHA docs on Brixton Buzz: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...in-somerleyton-road-brixton-see-leaflet-here/


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Does that means someone is poor though? If I was in social housing in Lambeth, then we would be £300 a month better off.


 
I see your point.

However my post 7 quotes the report that its the large estates in Coldharbour ward that are deprivd in terms of income, health, employment etc.

This does not necessarilly have to go together with living in social housing. It happens in Coldharbour ward that the statistics show those living on these estates are amongst the most deprived in borough.

I think that is why it does not cause the outcry it should do. Its effectively hidden on these estates. Unless you meet people from the estates ( as I have) you would not necesssarily know about it first hand. Secondly there has been years of propaganda from governments ( Labour/ Tory ? LD) and press about "scroungers" etc. I do not think the majority in Coldharbour ward are well represented by the political classes. Thirdly there is a complacent attitude from many people.

When Council housing was being built in after the war it was supposed to have a cross section of society living in it. The gradual reduction in social housing since Thatcher (RTB and less and less built) has put an end to that.

When large estates were built after the war working people had jobs. Thirty years of economic changes has meant that a whole lot of people are superflous to requirements of Capital.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> It also has very high levels of people living on benefits, so it's fair to say that they're not exactly coining it in around these parts.



Living on benefits (up til recently with all the cuts and taxes) doesn't mean you are necessarily hard up. There are lots of people on low paid jobs or even on reasonably paid incomes struggling to meet the costs of living in London. Neither benefits or low paid makes your life particularly fun or easy and you have to deny yourself things or chose what you spend your money on wisely. Or hope that a family member has some cash to help you out.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Living on benefits (up til recently with all the cuts and taxes) doesn't mean you are necessarily hard up.


No it doesn't, but an awful lot of people on benefits _are_ hard up, and lots certainly are hard up on my estate.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Living on benefits (up til recently with all the cuts and taxes) doesn't mean you are necessarily hard up. There are lots of people on low paid jobs or even on reasonably paid incomes struggling to meet the costs of living in London. Neither benefits or low paid makes your life particularly fun or easy and you have to deny yourself things or chose what you spend your money on wisely. Or hope that a family member has some cash to help you out.



Living on benefits definitely makes one hard up. Has been for some time. Do not understand your post. As you say in second half that "you have to deny yourself things". 

A lot of people on benefits are working. Claim benefits to make up for low pay. 

There is definition called "Minimum Income Standard". Only just been looking at it. 

Basically its more than just living but what people should get to be part of society. ie access to internet at home for example.




> Joseph Rowntree Foundation
> published the first minimum income standard (MIS) in 2008. The MIS is
> updated annually to reflect changes to costs and living standards. It is based
> on detailed deliberation by groups of members of the public.* They identify the
> ...





> conclusion (for 2013)
> The squeeze in living standards caused by the combination of rising prices and stagnant incomes
> continues to hit people on low incomes hard. Over the past five years, the spending needed to reach
> an acceptable living standard according to MIS has risen by a quarter or more for various households,while earnings have hardly risen at all.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thirty years of economic changes has meant that a whole lot of people are superflous to requirements of Capital.



Yet, at the same time, we are reliant on migrant workers to keep our schools and hospitals etc going. Weird.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yet, at the same time, we are reliant on migrant workers to keep our schools and hospitals, etc going. Weird.


I've noticed that most of the guys replacing pavements, working on St Matthews Estate improvements and Brockwell Park improvements are all eastern European.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I've noticed that most of the guys replacing pavements, working on St Matthews Estate improvements and Brockwell Park improvements are all eastern European.



Same is true of the workers who have transformed Brockwell Park


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Same is true of the workers who have transformed Brockwell Park


Is that a different bunch to the ones who worked on Brockwell Park improvements?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yet, at the same time, we are reliant on migrant workers to keep our schools and hospitals etc going. Weird.



Business wants cheap labour. Nothing weird about it. Its how the system works.

NHS poaches skilled nurses and doctors from other countries. Means they do not incur costs of training.

Also a lot of jobs in hospitals (cleaning etc) have been outsourced to private companies who pay workers less with little security in employment.

A lot of jobs are now short term contracts/  zero hours contracts.

China is the workshop of the world based on its on internal migration of cheap labour to cities.

My friend in Shenzen says her city ( the first area where Communist Party set up free market economic zone) empties out in holidays as most of population are migrant workers. These migrant workers do not have the rights that she has in her city. 

Point is if you do working class job ur are shafted one way or another.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Business wants cheap labour. Nothing weird about it. Its how the system works.



But what about the jobless on the estates?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> But what about the jobless on the estates?



there isn't one complete and simple answer, but i can't help thinking that a significant bit of it is that business would rather pay minimum wage (or if it can find some sort of fiddle to pay less) to migrant workers with existing skills than pay to train unskilled british workers...


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2013)

This is worth bringing up again. The UN rapporteur on housing report.



> The right to housing is not about a roof anywhere, at any cost, without any social ties. It is not about reshuffling people according to a snapshot of the number of bedrooms at a given night. It is about enabling environments for people to maintain their family and community bonds, their local schools, work places and health services allowing them to exercise all other rights, like education, work, food or health.



and this:



> Rolnik's approach is framed by international human rights law, to which the UK is a signatory. The International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (articles one and two) obliges the UK to "take steps to ensure and sustain the progressive realisation of the right to adequate housing."


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2013)

Council Housing finances have changed. Briefly- the new system is called "Self Financing". Each Council has taken on some of the overall debt that was originally held by central Government. This was done using a complicated formula. Some Councils did better than others. 

Lambeth has relatively well out of it. After taking on some of the debt it has £140 - 148 million "headroom". This is the amount of money it can borrow. 

The HRA account also appears to be in surplus. More info here on Self financing / HRA in Lambeth in recent report to Housing Scrutiny.

Looks to me like Lambeth are being over cautious. 

Other Councils are using the "headroom" and HRA surplus ( which they can now keep unlike under the old system) more creatively. 

See here Inside Housing article.

Other Councils are using the "Headroom" to improve existing stock and build new housing. New housing which will bring in revenue stream of course.

The Inside Housing article also says that Lambeth is in top 5 in amount of "Headroom" they are able to use.

Its a good article summarising this complex subect.

In page 5 of the pdf link to report  above Lambeth say they will use Headroom to :




> Lambeth is expecting to borrow the full amount of funding available to it in order to invest in the housing stock locally. This is being managed through Housing Investment Strategy and seeks to deliver the Lambeth Housing Standard across the borough over a period of time.




Considering what some other Councils are doing I think Lambeth can be questioned that they are not using the new freedom of movement they now have under "Self Financing".

Still this is just first thoughts. Im no expert. 

Problem is to argue a case for Council to build. (Southwark argue they have large historic debts to pay off. )


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be there at the lobbying  on Wednesday, although probably nearer 6:30.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 20, 2013)

About to put five or six layers on and head over to the Town Hall.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Photos from the march. It was wet. And cold.
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...-plans-to-sell-off-lambeth-college-in-photos/


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2013)

A lively demo and Council meeting. I took notes but not time now to post them up. More photos:


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2013)

This says it all:


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2013)

Cressingham Gardens. A Council estate under threat from "regeneration" turned up in force:












says "Repairs not Regen". Cressingham Gardens estate say that the estate can be repaired. Council argue that this is not economic.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2013)

Speakers and crowd outside Town Hall despite the rain.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2013)

Twitter exchange between Cllr Steve Bradley (LD) and Cabinet member for Housing and Regeneration about Short Life housing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 21, 2013)

It is good to see that people are protesting and fighting back. I don't live in Lambeth but am cheered by that response to what is being done. The fightback needs to happen regardless of the electoral prospects of any party in elections.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Twitter exchange between Cllr Steve Bradley (LD) and Cabinet member for Housing and Regeneration about Short Life housing.


What an arrogant bastard that Councillor is.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 21, 2013)

Great Pics! Great night!

Brixton Buzz
RCG coverage


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What an arrogant bastard that Councillor is.


Cabinet member ?


----------



## Communist (Nov 21, 2013)

Good protest. Hope people liked the RCG sound system. Get involved, I think the next LHA meeting is on 26th?
We are showing our new documentary about Venezuela (lots of housing stuff in that) on 28th Nov at Brixton Soup Kitchen - all welcome (free/donations) with a Q+A after. Come down! Even if youre not in brixton


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 21, 2013)

Brixton Blog pics


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2013)

Next Lambeth Housing Activist Meeting: Tuesday 3rd December. 7pm to 9pm

The Rotunda Hall, Papworth Way, Cressingham Gardens Estate, SW2 2NL

(Cressingham gardens is to the left going up Tulse Hill from Brixton)

Activists meeting to co-ordinate campaigns and protest actions about the increasing problems of homelessness and lack of council housing in Lambeth. All welcome- private and social tenants, squatters etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Next Lambeth Housing Activist Meeting: Tuesday 3rd December. 7pm to 9pm
> 
> The Rotunda Hall, Papworth Way, Cressingham Gardens Estate, SW2 2NL
> 
> ...



Just to add a bit to Gramsci's directions, the part of the estate that the Rotunda is on, is on the left after the Tesco Metro/petrol station, and has an entry road (there's another bit of the estate before that which just has a path) and a map letting you know where everything is.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 27, 2013)

From Private Eye this week:

"The struggle of the last few remaining housing co-operative members in Labour-run Lambeth to remain in their homes continues - as does the 'co-operative' council's efforts to evict them.

Council leader Lib Peck insists that Lambeth has to sell off the houses where many elderly and disabled people have lived for years, because there is no financially viable alternative. This has irked Lambeth United, the umbrella group for the co-ops, which in 2011 suggested a 'super co-op' solution, with a registered social landlord, which would have kept co-op members off the council housing list. Cllr Peck replied in correspondence: No one has suggested anything that is workable - except eviction, of course.

So what is Lambeth doing with all the money it's collecting from the sale of former co-op housing? The pot has grown to more than £40m - some £8m more than the council originally said it hoped to raise. The council says the money is to be invested in new and modernised social housing - although it has no information about how many new units have been built or refurbished.

The council also appears to have broken its own rules. Units are only supposed to be sold to people who will live in them - or to developers who will sell them to individuals. Co-op members allege that many former houses have been sold to private landlords and are being rented out. Poor show."


----------



## leanderman (Nov 27, 2013)

Lambeth does appear to be spending money on renovations: in Rushcroft rd and St Matthew's, if the latter is theirs


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Woman who saved derelict Lambeth council home faces eviction.
London borough selling valuable houses rescued by residents from demolition.
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/dec/01/woman-lambeth-council-home-faces-eviction


----------



## leanderman (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Woman who saved derelict Lambeth council home faces eviction.
> London borough selling valuable houses rescued by residents from demolition.
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/dec/01/woman-lambeth-council-home-faces-eviction



She should be allowed to stay - on a proper rent.

The shortlife stories highlighted by the Brixton Bugle suggest some people have been paying £10 a week or month, which seems far too low.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> She should be allowed to stay - on a proper rent.
> 
> The shortlife stories highlighted by the Brixton Bugle suggest some people have been paying £10 a week or month, which seems far too low.



I think she should be offered a secure tenancy at subsidised rent subject to her circumstances and be guaranteed a share of the proceeds in any future sale. I also think she deserves a round of applause.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> She should be allowed to stay - on a proper rent.
> 
> The shortlife stories highlighted by the Brixton Bugle suggest some people have been paying £10 a week or month, which seems far too low.


short-life rents are low because they are supposed to be temporary - clearly Lambeth have fucked up, 33 years is not short life - it isn't her fault that Lambeth fucked up


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

marty21 said:


> short-life rents are low because they are supposed to be temporary - clearly Lambeth have fucked up, 33 years is not short life - it isn't her fault that Lambeth fucked up



Their incompetence has been to her benefit - until now.

In hindsight, is 33 years of ultra-low rent worth trading for being kicked out at the end?

Possibly, if you put aside the money saved on rent.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Woman who saved derelict Lambeth council home faces eviction.
> London borough selling valuable houses rescued by residents from demolition.
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/dec/01/woman-lambeth-council-home-faces-eviction



The article show that the money from these sales is not ringfenced for housing.  Lambeth keep saying it goes into housing but that is not correct.

Also whatever the rights and wrongs of Short Life these houses should be retained as social housing

Selling these houses is like selling the family silver. Once they are gone that’s it.


----------



## laptop (Dec 2, 2013)

Lambeth shortlife is currently on the front page of www.theguardian.com -



> *'We're just in the way of them raising money'*
> Tenants who saved derelict council homes face eviction



Not read it to identify which co-ops...

I know there's a better thread to put this in. Feel free to move/copy if you know which it is.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The article show that the money from these sales is not ringfenced for housing.  Lambeth keep saying it goes into housing but that is not correct.
> 
> Also whatever the rights and wrongs of Short Life these houses should be retained as social housing
> 
> Selling these houses is like selling the family silver. Once they are gone that’s it.



According to today's Independent, only one council home is built for every seven lost to right to buy.

April 2012-Dec 2013: 1,662 replacements and  10,954 sales.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> According to today's Independent, only one council home is built for every seven lost to right to buy.
> 
> April 2012-Dec 2013: 1,662 replacements and  10,954 sales.


Shameful. Disgusting.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's more from the Independent:


> The Government is breaking its promise to ensure that a new council house or flat is built to replace every one sold to tenants, official figures have revealed.
> 
> When the Coalition announced a new Right To Buy drive, ministers pledged to ensure that there was no net loss of council housing. But so far the Government’s own statistics suggest that building work on only one new property has been started for every seven local authority homes sold to tenants.
> 
> In the 2012-13 financial year and in the year to date, 10,954 council homes have been sold under the scheme, but only 1,662 replacements were started in the same period.


And more bullshit from that Shapps slug:


> Discounts to tenants were increased last year as the Conservatives sought to revive the vote-winning policy launched by Margaret Thatcher in the 1980s. Grant Shapps, the then housing minister who is now Conservative Party Chairman, said: “Right to Buy was a fantastic, liberating policy which assists where people are hardworking and aspire to own their own home. However it was a mistake then [in the 1980s] and would be now not to replace the homes that are sold off. There will be no net loss of housing – this is a one for one policy.”


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ncil-homes-8976121.html?origin=internalSearch


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 2, 2013)

*Lambeth Housing Activists Meeting Tuesday 3 December @7pm*
ALL WELCOME


> *
> Next meeting of housing activists:*
> Cressingham Gardens TRA have kindly offered us their hall again for a meeting on Tuesday the 3rd of December from 7pm to 9pm. Would be great to get a good gang along as we probably won't meet again til the new year and there are lots of things we could arrange to work on over the holidays such as...
> the website
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> According to today's Independent, only one council home is built for every seven lost to right to buy.
> 
> April 2012-Dec 2013: 1,662 replacements and  10,954 sales.



And that's only since *councils* have been allowed to develop replacements, which means 25+ years where the only replacements (at an even lower rate) were those built by Housing Associations.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Their incompetence has been to her benefit - until now.
> 
> In hindsight, is 33 years of ultra-low rent worth trading for being kicked out at the end?
> 
> Possibly, if you put aside the money saved on rent.


 I doubt Lambeth will refund her for all the money she spent maintaining their property over 33 years


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I doubt Lambeth will refund her for all the money she spent maintaining their property over 33 years



She should get that back.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> She should get that back.



Or, rather the house should be kept as a social housing. And she pay what other council tenants pay.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> According to today's Independent, only one council home is built for every seven lost to right to buy.
> 
> April 2012-Dec 2013: 1,662 replacements and  10,954 sales.


 they were never going to replace one for everyone lost under RTB - I work for a London Local Authority and RTB applications have shot up since April - which is going to lead to longer periods on the waiting lists for families who are overcrowded and simply can't afford to buy a place


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

marty21 said:


> they were never going to replace one for everyone lost under RTB - I work for a London Local Authority and RTB applications have shot up since April - which is going to lead to longer periods on the waiting lists for families who are overcrowded and simply can't afford to buy a place



so the extra discount is having an effect. what kind of percentage rise?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Or, rather the house should be kept as a social housing. And she pay what other council tenants pay.



The Rushcroft Road Action Group (RAG) spent years in court trying to get the Council to acknowledge them as Council tenants. Its what a lot of S/L wanted.

The Council opposed this in courts.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> so the extra discount is having an effect. what kind of percentage rise?


it was £16,000 under  the last Government, now it is up to £100,000 - depends on value of flat and length of tenancy I think


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's more from the Independent:
> And more bullshit from that Shapps slug:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ncil-homes-8976121.html?origin=internalSearch



See the Labour party is criticising the Tory/ LD government. The last Labour government did little on to help solve the housing problem.

End of article quotes the Labour party promise to get built thousands of new houses. Heard Harriet Harman being asked about this on the radio. She was asked if this increase in supply would reduce house prices. (Which I thought was part of reason to do it). She hastily replied that she did not want to see house prices fall. Labour party are terrified of upsetting middle England home owners.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2013)

Good article from Guardian housing section demolishes myth of welfare dependency and social housing.


> what many in social housing object to is the assertion that a dependency culture exists at all, and that tenants, their lifestyles and benefit eligibility are being linked to the UK's financial problems.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 3, 2013)

Protest against anti-squatting MP Chuka Umana... invited for dinner at Labour finance and industry group.... Tonight 6.30pm....
11 Stratford Place, Mayfair, W1


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 3, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Protest against anti-squatting MP Chuka Umana... invited for dinner at Labour finance and industry group.... Tonight 6.30pm....
> 11 Stratford Place, Mayfair, W1


and this is what he is saying this evening....http://www.theguardian.com/.../dec/03/labour-tories-umunna


> Ambition and aspiration are not just Tory words from the Thatcher era and must be reclaimed by the centre-left, the shadow business secretary will say on Tuesday.
> 
> Chuka Umunna will make the case for Labour to talk more about the need for social mobility, saying the party wants to stand for a society where "the gates of opportunity are truly open to all".
> 
> In a speech to the Labour Finance and Industry Group annual dinner, Umunna will say his party's mission was to promote "dreams, ambitions, aspirations".


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish I could make this protest. Chuka's increasingly slippery Toryboy antics need to be exposed to all.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 4, 2013)

Around 15 folk turned up at very short notice to make some noise against Chuka... loads of airhorns etc.....  there will be plenty of more actions coming soon


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 10, 2013)

pm me here for more details....


> There will be a meetup of *Squatting Housing Activists in South London on Thursday 12th December @ 7pm* nr. Borough High St (mail or ring me for venue)
> Amongst topics of discussion will be resisting the introduction of laws making squatting in commercial premises illegal...
> 
> _*Recent letter in the Guardian opposing Law change:*_
> ...


----------



## ibilly99 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rushcroft Road flat for sale 550k !

http://www.needaproperty.com/property/for-sale/Brixton-SW21JT/4-Bedroom-Flat-3475515


----------



## leanderman (Dec 25, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> Rushcroft Road flat for sale 550k !
> 
> http://www.needaproperty.com/property/for-sale/Brixton-SW21JT/4-Bedroom-Flat-3475515



The madness will never end. 

Still, at £608 per sq ft, it's not out of line with current thinking


----------



## leanderman (Dec 25, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> Rushcroft Road flat for sale 550k !
> 
> http://www.needaproperty.com/property/for-sale/Brixton-SW21JT/4-Bedroom-Flat-3475515



Is it one of the flats recently reclaimed by Lambeth?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 5, 2014)

Piece in The SW Londoner....



> _*Campaigners are urging Lambeth residents to support a woman facing eviction from her family home. *_
> 
> Lambeth Housing Activists are organising a stall and petition this Saturday to protest against the eviction of Maritza Tschepp, who has lived in her Stockwell home for 33 years.
> 
> ...



As it goes the planned petition/stall was rained off on Saturday, though activists will be out this week distributing leaflets etc....


----------



## leanderman (Jan 5, 2014)

Great chart with James Meek's fabulous analysis of the housing crisis, in the LRB this week.


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Jan 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Great chart with James Meek's fabulous analysis of the housing crisis, in the LRB this week.
> 
> View attachment 46083


Excellent article. Highly recommended reading. Chewing my way through it right now. Best thing I've read in the LRB for a while. Almost makes up for Alan effin Bennett's mithering piffle


----------



## leanderman (Jan 5, 2014)

Rocket no.9 said:


> Excellent article. Highly recommended reading. Chewing my way through it right now. Best thing I've read in the LRB for a while. Almost makes up for Alan effin Bennett's mithering piffle



Yes. The Bennett piece was dully predictable. 

Not all the LRB's long essays work as well as Meek's - the one about the murdered theatre director was, for me, unfinishable.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 5, 2014)

Rocket no.9 said:


> Excellent article. Highly recommended reading. Chewing my way through it right now. Best thing I've read in the LRB for a while. Almost makes up for Alan effin Bennett's mithering piffle



It's actually free online: http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n01/james-meek/where-will-we-live


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's actually free online: http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n01/james-meek/where-will-we-live



A looooong article, but *well worth* the effort.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 8, 2014)

As mentioned in the Crownstone Court thread, this from Cllr Atkins today: "You may know that a number of people are being evicted/giving up flats in Crownstone as the rent had been put up 20% 2 years running.  I think it would be a good issue for TRA to have a meeting on to invite people to share their experiences, perhaps write  a joint letter to the land lord and get some publicity .  I think some of the flats are in a poor condition and many of the tenants  have been there over 20 years and should have some legal rights…"


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 12, 2014)

The next Housing Activists organising meeting is on Tuesday 14th January,7pm at the Effra Social (next to the Hootanany on Effra Road).

The meeting will include updates and discussion on threated council stock transfers, TMO's, the campaign to stop Meritza's eviction, the council lobby , the latest newsletter.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 12, 2014)

Lambeth Green Party Press Release


*Lambeth Labour's Housing Scandal Deepens*


Lambeth Council's scandalous eviction of 40-year-old 'shortlife' housing co-operatives has taken a new twist with Lambeth Green Party's discovery of yet another broken promise from the ruling Labour group.


In their 2010 local election manifesto Lambeth Labour Party pledged that they would: 


"Never sell off council-owned homes unless the proceeds will pay to make at least double the number of homes available for rent." 


This has clearly not happened and this hostage to fortune has now become all the more pertinent with the 'shortlife' scandal. 'Shortlife' housing has been sold to private buyers with the proceeds being used to boost the council's cash reserves rather than being ringfenced. 


Recent FOI requests on the subject of “shortlife” housing have been rejected as vexatious, highlighting both the council's lack of transparency and acute embarrassment.


And in yet a further broken housing promise the council stated as recently as last month that it will only guarantee that 40 per cent of its Somerleyton Road development in Brixton will be offered at social rent. This despite a pledge to ensure 50 per cent of all new developments would be social housing.


*Lambeth Green Party spokesman Jonathan Bartley said:*


"Raising funds off the back of residents who have been in Lambeth for up to 40 years is morally wrong to start with, but to do so and not use the money to increase housing stock is outrageous - all the more so when it was 'promised'."


"This betrayal underlines how flawed Lambeth's eviction policy is, a triple whammy for housing: selling off social housing stock, throwing people onto an already massive waiting list and not using the money for more social housing."


*Julian Hall, Green Party spokesman for Clapham, where many housing co-ops are situated, added: *


"This is yet another broken promise by the Labour Party, but should we be surprised? Elderly and vulnerable co-op residents in Clapham were categorically told that 'Labour councillors will continue to fight for your right to stay in your homes' only for these same councillors to support the evictions!"


"The evictions policy has been slammed by all parties, including national Labour figures, but Lambeth want to press on regardless, refusing to answer any questions on it. The arrogance of the council is frightening. Lambeth is far from the 'co-operative council' it wants to be."


"What is happening to housing co-ops should act as a warning to all Lambeth residents - Labour will break its promises."


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 13, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The next Housing Activists organising meeting is on Tuesday 14th January,7pm at the Effra Social (next to the Hootanany on Effra Road).
> 
> The meeting will include updates and discussion on threated council stock transfers, TMO's, the campaign to stop Meritza's eviction, the council lobby , the latest newsletter.


Have fun. I'll be over the road at our monthly TRA meeting where we'll be discussing progress on the current improvement projects with Lambeth and the contractors.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 13, 2014)

Another intriguing chart, from the Economist: 
 

Bit like the LRB one: see how population and house prices appear to be linked!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 14, 2014)

Defend Squatting Protest at Leader's Question Time Streatham

Thursday 16th Jan @ 6.30pm
Streatham Ice Rink

The leader of Lambeth Council, Lib Peck in September 2013 signed a letter calling for the complete criminalisation of squatting. We are planning to attend an event called 'Leader's Question Time' at which the public are invited to put questions to her, to publicly confront her about her views against squatting....

*We will put one question to Lib Peck:**
"As you are calling for the end of all squatting, will you feel responsible for those who will die on the streets as a result of a change in the law? "*

The leader of Lambeth Council, Lib Peck in September 2013 signed a letter calling for the complete criminalisation of squatting. We are planning to attend an event called 'Leader's Question Time' at which the public are invited to put questions to her, to publicly confront her about her views against squatting. 

Facebook event


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 15, 2014)

That was r-a-t-h-e-r a good meeting. Residents who had not come to a meeting before were there. Our councillors Mary and Marcia turned up and listened well. The council tenants and leaseholders stayed on after the main business to show solidarity with two private renters who told us the immense pressure they are under. We told them about the Housing Activists meeting and they went over the road to Effra Social to check it out. Some good connections were made and some plots hatched.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

Protest next Wednesday:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...p-housing-evictions-planned-for-january-29th/


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2014)

Latest Lambeth Housing Activist newsletter here. Click on image to make it bigger.

Also info here on Lambeth Housing Activist website.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming up on the 30th Jan, a Renters’ Rights Night on Thursday, 30th January, will see the Lambeth Renters and Southwark Tenants groups coming together to host a meeting to discuss renters’ rights and explore ways to improve and enforce them.

More info: Find out your housing rights at the Renters’ Rights Night in Camberwell, Thurs 30th January


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 28, 2014)

"Why is Lambeth dismantling its housing co-operaitves?"

Decent read in the New Statesman.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> "Why is Lambeth dismantling its housing co-operaitves?"
> 
> Decent read in the New Statesman.


Excellent piece.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Excellent piece.


looks like this is going to be a very hot topic for Lambeth... BBC will also be screening a piece on their London regional show very soon... Inside London?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Excellent piece.



Clearly these places should not be sold off.

The occupiers should be allowed to stay - and pay what other council tenants pay.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

Decent crowd building up outside the Town Hall. 













More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...inst-lambeth-councils-sale-of-housing-co-ops/


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2014)

*Lambeth Housing Activists Meeting*


Reminder we are meeting this *Tuesday February 4th at 7pm in the Effra Social Club* SW2 1DF which is just beside the hootenany pub up Effra Road in Brixton.

All welcome.



We will be planning our response to the latest campaign announced by the Met Police to crackdown on homeless people 'committing' rough sleeping and begging. We can join the protest against the met at lambeth town hall next Tuesday the 11th of feb at 6pm  -

https://www.facebook.com/events/333910863414314/?ref=2&ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming&source=1

Activists across london are also talking about mass sleep-outs at police stations and protests to hound Boris Johnson who is politically responsible for setting the policing agenda in london.



*Stop the destruction of short-life housing co-ops*



Well done to everyone who took part in the lobby of lambeth council last wednesday. We are making a considerable nuisance of ourselves over short-life and the council are definitely aware that we are serious about resisting this sell off and this eviction!



You can still help the campaign by signing and sharing the petition and by pledging your support to resist the eviction when Maritza is given a date.



https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...-sic-council-stop-the-co-op-housing-evictions


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2014)

Article here on latest crackdown on rough sleepers.

Lambeth Council are one of several London Councils who support this police action.



> POLICE have launched a crackdown on people who "commit" rough sleeping.
> 
> The Met says it has "joined forces" with six London boroughs, including Croydon, to "combat begging and rough sleeping".
> 
> ...



The Police Commander in charge says:



> "Our activity today is ongoing and operations of this nature will be carried out in cooperation with our partners to ensure the safety of the public and make our city great."



Make our city great


----------



## Effrasurfer (Feb 3, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> *Lambeth Housing Activists Meeting*
> 
> 
> Reminder we are meeting this *Tuesday February 4th at 7pm in the Effra Social Club* SW2 1DF which is just beside the hootenany pub up Effra Road in Brixton.
> ...


Once again your meeting coincides with one of ours over the road (this time the Bar and Social Club committee) but will try and catch the end of it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 4, 2014)

Well worth sharing this film showing how Bonnington Square in Vauxhall has benefitted from a squatting culture. Can you imagine what the Square would be like now if the 80's squatters were turned away? Probably more bland private housing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Well worth sharing this film showing how Bonnington Square in Vauxhall has benefitted from a squatting culture. Can you imagine what the Square would be like now if the 80's squatters were turned away? Probably more bland private housing.




Enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's a decent read, highlighting the hypocrisy of the MP for Croydon North in wanting to work with communities, yet being largely responsible for the current short life situation in Lambeth.


----------



## oryx (Feb 4, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Well worth sharing this film showing how Bonnington Square in Vauxhall has benefitted from a squatting culture. Can you imagine what the Square would be like now if the 80's squatters were turned away? Probably more bland private housing.




Wow. I used to live in Bonnington Square in 1983/4 and that brought back so many memories!

I lived there before the café opened but I remember the lovely friendly corner shop, the 'night-club'/'cultural centre'  and the roof gardens the houses had.

The old photos of the place are amazing - I would say I lived there between the bricked up-stage and when the café opened, quite early on.

I was very young, younger than the people interviewed in the video, and while I had a bit of that pioneering spirit needed to squat, I clearly didn't have enough, as far from digging drains and doing building work me and my housemates all got fed up of the mice & lack of hot water and moved to private rented places!


----------



## lefteri (Feb 4, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> "Why is Lambeth dismantling its housing co-operaitves?"
> 
> Decent read in the New Statesman.


good article,just don't make the mistake of reading the negative comments from a bunch of arrogant numbskulls


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 5, 2014)

Great blog piece on Lambeth shortlifes here


----------



## peterkro (Feb 5, 2014)

^^ Thanks,in other news my old house 35 Villa road was sold today at auction,£905,000.As far as I'm aware the highest price at previous auctions was £720,000 and that house is in worse condition than most of the others so the price has increased that much in just over a year.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2014)

lefteri said:


> good article,just don't make the mistake of reading the negative comments from a bunch of arrogant numbskulls



It's important to filter out alternate views!


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's a decent read, highlighting the hypocrisy of the MP for Croydon North in wanting to work with communities, yet being largely responsible for the current short life situation in Lambeth.



Thanks for that link. Read the Guardian piece he wrote.

The trouble with what he is saying is that it , in good Blairite fashion, is  not that much different to the Tories "Big Society".

For example comments like these two:



> Over time this lack of control can sap their self-reliance and their ability to aspire to a better life. This becomes even worse when it affects whole communities or is transmitted across generations. People get locked into dependency with no easy way out.





> the point is for people to take the power to lift themselves above their circumstances and live "bigger lives".



He even says that politicians cannot do much:



> The British people do not believe politicians can solve all the problems the country faces. They are right. Politicians alone don't have all the answers, and pretending we do simply sets ourselves up for more failure in the future



The problem with his take on handing control to people is that he is not.

At no point in his article does he say that inequality of power and wealth saps people.

Politicians wield State power. The State can be used to redistribute wealth and power.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's a decent read, highlighting the hypocrisy of the MP for Croydon North in wanting to work with communities, yet being largely responsible for the current short life situation in Lambeth.





Going back to Steve Reeds article for Guardian



> The social theorist Roberto Unger talks about doing politics in a different way. Politics has to be experimental, unleashing creative forces, instead of grand schemes run by the state. We need a form of democracy that can react more quickly and be effective in creating change. And it has to be more participatory and deliberative. For Unger, the point is for people to take the power to lift themselves above their circumstances and live "bigger lives".



I was curious about this so watched the video. Interesting.

However what Reed does here in this paragraph is make Unger sound like an advocate of small state.

As is common with Blairites I always have the suspicion that they take progressive ideas like that by Unger and cherry pick ideas from them. The ones that are the easiest to do.

Unger in fact is arguing for a party that "democratizes the market economy". He says the biggest opposition to this will come from "Cosmopolitan finance"- finance that does not serve the "real economy" but becomes its master.

Also that a party takes power in a democracy to "tilt" returns back to Labour away from Capital. Modern capitalism is returning to patterns of work that are insecure.

So where did Reed get the bit about people "lifting themselves above there circumstances"?

Near the end where Unger addresses directly how this relates to Labour Party.

In summary. Democracy must be "energized" from above and below.

Civil society must play larger role in producing services ( bottom up).

The Labour party three aspects traditionally coming from civil society must therefore play an important role in this. ( How I read what he says).

Three element are:


Labour militancy- organize the growing (post Fordist) insecure workforce.

Middle class social improvement.

"Non Conformist religion"- they always used to be part of the Labour party. Encouraging people to "Lifting men and women up to a greater life"
Whether one agrees with Unger or not the implications of his model for a progressive democratic politics is more radical than the tame version Reed outlines. Reed misquotes Unger. Unger means something more than just not being "locked into dependency". As Unger says at end what is needed is imagination. Thats what he means when he refers to lifting men and women up to a greater life. He means a political programme that is ongoing. Neither business as usual minimalist realism or utopian.

Also I notice Reed does not mention "Labour Militancy" in organizing the new insecure workforce.

So Unger does see an important role for the State. Example is In Education where the state is to have a central role in defining a universal education system. Changing the character of education to foster not learning facts but analytic capability, cooperation in learning between pupils and pupils and teachers ( against authoritarian schooling) and a "dialectical approach" to learning. ie learning about a subject from differing points of view.

Once this has been defined then local areas can have wide choice in experimenting in how it is to be delivered. Though he does say education will be state schools.

Unger is an advocate of "civil society" running what traditionally (post WW2 welfare state) were State run public services. However he makes it clear that there is a difference between this and what has been done which is privatization. I think he is trying to get beyond the either State or privatization dichotomy.

In relation to housing its controversial.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 20, 2014)

Lambeth and the scandal of 'short-life' tenancys was featured on BBC Inside Out

Link to the BBC piece on 'shortlife' tonight is here (about 9 mins in):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03vq4mj/Inside_Out_London_17_02_2014/


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 20, 2014)

An FoI worth following to find out who has bought some of the Rushcroft homes and at what price.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 20, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An FoI worth following to find out who has bought some of the Rushcroft homes and at what price.



Why bother? It will just make you miserable. 

We know they will have been sold too cheap at the outset - and soared spectacularly in price ever since. Like Royal Mail


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 26, 2014)

Some sort of press release which appears relevant to this thread, possibly:



> *PHOTO OP with VIVIENNE WESTWOOD, MARK THOMAS, KATE HOEY MP and MAGGI HAMBLING*
> _
> Wednesday 5th March, 11am
> 
> ...



Kate Hoey, whoopee!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2014)

Some photos of last Tuesdays demo outside Brixton police station against new "Operation Encompass" by Met (supported by Lambeth Council ) to get rid of those who "commit" rough sleeping.

photos by freelance journalist here

My photos below (with help from another Urbanite)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2014)

*The press release by the Met police states*

*“The Metropolitan Police Service has joined forces on Thursday 30 January 2014 with Camden, Croydon, Islington, Lambeth, Southwark and Westminster together with UK Border Force, local authorities and other partner agencies to combat begging and rough sleeping across the six London boroughs.*

*Under the banner of Operation Encompass officers and council wardens are working in partnership targeting those who commit such behaviour by concentrating on engaging, disrupting and deterring rough sleeping and begging.”*

for full press release:

http://content.met.police.uk/News/T...nd-rough-sleeping/1400022279369/1257246745756


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2014)

This is on Lambeth Housing Activist website:



> I met a guy coming out of Lambeth Housing office today who had nowhere to sleep tonight and the Council had said there was nothing they could do for him because he is 25 and has no children so is not ‘vulnerable’. They gave him a number for the safer streets team but he had no credit to phone the 0207 number… so i rang for him and this is roughly what they told me – “get him to ring us when he knows where he is going to be sleeping tonight and we will try get to him in the morning. And then he can tell us where he is sleeping the next night and we’ll try to get to him again. Then we’ll see if we can find him somewhere”. So i say “you can’t be serious. He doesn’t want to sleep on the street he needs a hostel”. They say “very sorry that’s how it is”. So when somebody says to you that people are ‘choosing’ to sleep on the streets tell them it is bullshit. You HAVE to sleep on the streets or they won’t help you. That is the OFFICIAL POLICY - See more at: http://housingactivists.co.uk/protest/homelessness-stories/#sthash.ApKsg0Fs.dpuf


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2014)

Article from Camden New Journal ( Camden is one of the Councils who are doing "Operation Encompass").


> Duncan Shrubsole, who is the director of policy and external affairs at Crisis, warned that the police operation was “aggressively targeting and potentially criminalising some of the most vulnerable people in society”, adding: “We don’t see how this is going to help anyone. What homeless people really need is access to services and support to help them get off the streets and to rebuild their lives.”
> 
> Shelagh O’Connor, director of New Horizon Youth Centre, based in Chalton Street, Somers Town, said: “We are concerned if police are targeting people who have literally no access to anything. The recession has really changed things. Before, people had something to fall back on, and now they don’t. For some, their only income is now begging.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2014)

I was chatting to a Big Issue seller I know in central London last Friday.

He confirms that the police every now and then target rough sleepers and also beggars. They do this even if there is no sign of anti social behaviour like being aggressive.

What they do is tell them to move, take there details and if they get stopped in same area they might get ASBO. Its a round about way to criminalize people. There is no law to directly arrest someone for rough sleeping.

As the Met press release says the idea is to "disrupt" and "deter". In plain language harass and intimidate people.

He also said that one tactic of police/ council officials is to run "welfare" checks on rough sleepers several times a night. This means waking the same people up several times over one night. Its done to make life more difficult for those sleeping on the streets.

I have seen the police move rough sleepers ( in West End) even when they are not causing any trouble. Also stop people carrying sleeping bags etc for spot checks.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 23, 2014)

*A night of films celebrating the struggle for decent housing in our communities (part of the Radical Housing Weekender).*


*St. Matthew's Tenants Hall, 10 St. Matthew's Rd, SW2 1NH *

*Saturday April 26th from  7.30 pm*


As the housing crisis in the capital deepens - with homelessness on the rise, one in ten London homes overcrowded, rents far outstripping earnings, and private landlords running amok - join us at St. Matthew's Tenants Hall for a reminder of what can be achieved through collective action against these problems. 

We will be showing a series of short films which give an insight into housing activism, past and present, and aim to provide acknowledgment and encouragement both to those who are precariously housed and those fighting to combat this social ill. 

The films will show contemporary projects, such as the campaign to save and expand social housing in Cressingham Gardens, and inspirational historical examples, such as the co-operative living spaces established by the Brixton Faeries in the 1970s.

In addition to the short film screenings, there will be an opportunity to hear from activists and local residents and, most importantly, for discussion.  There will be people from a number of different housing campaigning organizations in Brixton the E15 mothers a group of 29 young mothers organising’ to stop the hostel they live in being closed are coming to say a bit about their campaign. We  will more during the week.


The films should be interesting but just as important is the opportunity for us all to spend some time socializing and having fun.


There are drinks at the bar.


*St. Matthew's Tenants Hall, 10 St. Matthew's Rd, SW2 1NH *

*Saturday April 26th from  7.30 pm*

*https://www.facebook.com/events/685937631474177/*


Hope to see you Saturday

*Lambeth Housing Activists *

*Web site:	www.housingactivists.co.uk

Twitter:	@LambthHousngAct 

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/476032432500896/
*


----------



## Rushy (Apr 30, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An FoI worth following to find out who has bought some of the Rushcroft homes and at what price.


Lambeth don't appear to be very keen on answering it.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Lambeth don't appear to be very keen on answering it.


Regarding Lancaster and Clarence Houses - The Weekender carried ads from Lambeth Planning regarding extensions to the ground floor in three cases:
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage
(my PC doesn't seem to be putting the links in fully - the actual reference numbers are 14/01624/FUL, 14/01625/FUL and 14/01627/FUL)
These are on behalf of Lexadon - but not their usual architects


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Regarding Lancaster and Clarence Houses - The Weekender carried ads from Lambeth Planning regarding extensions to the ground floor in three cases:
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage
> (my PC doesn't seem to be putting the links in fully - the actual reference numbers are 14/01624/FUL, 14/01625/FUL and 14/01627/FUL)
> These are on behalf of Lexadon - but not their usual architects



In 100 years, it will be known as Lexton, not Brixton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 30, 2014)

This post was meant for another thread.


----------



## CH1 (May 2, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An FoI worth following to find out who has bought some of the Rushcroft homes and at what price.





Rushy said:


> Lambeth don't appear to be very keen on answering it.





leanderman said:


> In 100 years, it will be known as Lexton, not Brixton.


Lexadon have the properties on their website (not the price paid of course!)
So did Lambeth ever answer the FOI - and did they divulge the price or is that "commerically sensitive information"?

_Lexadon are delighted to announce the acquisition of three new sites on Rushcroft road: Clarence House, Lancaster House and Matlock House.
These properties will be renovated into apartments with works commencing this year.
All apartments will feature high spec fittings and finishings ensuring original features of the property are showcased throughout.

 
_


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2014)

As Lexadon , Brixton favourite representative of the Landlord class, has come up this thread on Milibands proposals to reform the private rented sector is worth reading.

This very good article is from that thread.



> Labour’s proposed reforms will not fix the private rented sector for tenants, although they will substantially ameliorate things. However, as private tenant militants, it is necessary both to celebrate the victory that these proposals represent and how far they transform the political terrain around private renting. Private renters must continue to demand, as London Renters demanded of Labour, rent controls which would see rents fall in London, genuinely secure tenancies and that more council houses are built allowing tenants to exit an inherently exploitative relationship.



There have been predictable howls of outrage from business about Milibands mild proposed reforms.


----------



## leanderman (May 4, 2014)

This, from Ballater rd, is good


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 15, 2014)

The FoI has now been answered.

£7.5M.

Gosh.

"This exceeded our expectations..."


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> The FoI has now been answered.
> 
> £7.5M.
> 
> ...



Good work. What are we to make of this?

Typical that they sell just before possibly the biggest price surge in London's history


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 15, 2014)

Now that we know what the selling price was, this needs to be carefully monitored to make sure that the money remains in the social housing pot, and not spunked elsewhere in the Co-op Council budget.


----------



## Rushy (May 15, 2014)

The summary of bids makes interesting reading. It was the only bid starting with a 7.

Prices have definitely moved northwards since then - but the sold price is surprisingly high for last year.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2014)

*Protest – Rehouse Guinness’ Shorthold Tenants*

*Friday 4th July, 3:30pm*

*Outside the Housing Office on the Guiness Trust estate, off Loughborough Road, SW9 8NL*

 See more at: http://housingactivists.co.uk/newsl...trust-shorthold-tenants/#sthash.g5hoQunJ.dpuf



> The Guinness Trust is redeveloping its Brixton estate. Residents of the existing estate will be rehoused in new (smaller) flats, but those with Assured Shorthold Tenancies will be thrown out of their existing homes with no guarantee of rehousing by the Guinness Trust


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2014)

*Monthly Meeting*

Next monthly meeting of Lambeth Housing Activists is this coming Monday the 7th July at 7pm at the Effra Social club on Effra Road in Brixton. All welcome


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2014)

*Next Lambeth Private Renters meeting –*Thurs 24th July at 7.30pm http://lambethrenters.wordpress.com/  venue to be announced very soon)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 23, 2014)

Twitter storm TODAY from 1pm in support of #GuinnessTrust residents facing eviction…http://t.co/OAtJtQSQ1z … … … http://t.co/gXvSIcYDUd


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2014)

Got this from Defend Council Housing:


> Residents living on the Myatts Field North PFI 'regeneration' scheme , situated between Brixton and the Oval and now branded 'Oval Quarter ' by estate agents and developers , are planning to protest against intolerable living conditions on the demolition site on Friday , July 25th , meeting at Bramah Green Community Centre on the estate at 10am.
> 
> The protest is organised by the Myatts Field North Residents Association and Monitoring Board (RAMB) which represents council tenants and leaseholders living on the estate, and is supported by Defend Council Housing , Lambeth Housing Activists, Unite Community  Fuel Poverty Action and Housing Action Southwark and Lambeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 24, 2014)

How developing country Venezuela handles squatter evictions...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ly-cleared-of-its-2500-squatters-9624189.html


----------



## pros (Jul 27, 2014)

the protest on friday was a real inspiration, there were at least 50 of us, people who live on myatts field north and supporters, here's a report/some pictures from the day http://t.co/3lAt0q1yNg

ps tricky skills, are you going to take this further? (through ICO)? did the council sell the freehold to lexadon or...?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 27, 2014)

pros said:


> the protest on friday was a real inspiration, there were at least 50 of us, people who live on myatts field north and supporters, here's a report/some pictures from the day http://t.co/3lAt0q1yNgps tricky skills, are you going to take this further? (through ICO)? did the council sell the freehold to lexadon or...?


This was on BBC News tonight (not sure if it was a weekly review - I caught in in the Beehive with sound off and subtitles on - which is their wont).

Where does Lexadon come into this? The regeneration "company" is called REGENTER and is a PFI vehicle which has the potential to cost council tax payers an arm and a leg in future - notwithstanding failing to satisfy existing tenants and leaseholders NOW.


----------



## pros (Jul 28, 2014)

CH1, my bad, should've replied to the tricky skills' original post about getting the foi reply (which is about lexadon), sorry for any confusion


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2014)

Got this from Lambeth Unite Community:

Gustavo Garcia faces his 55th birthday next month with the threat of life on the streets, as Lambeth have given him notice they will be evicting him.

Gustavo became homeless in June when he had to stop work after a stroke. His stroke, caused him memory loss and physical weakness, and has also led to severe depression.. He spoke fluent English prior to his stroke, but the stroke means he has forgotten most the language. Before the stroke Gustavo was self-employed, butnow he can't work. Nor can he remember friends that he had before the stroke. “I feel so alone. I can’t sleep at all. I’m always worrying, afraid of being put on the street”. As his stroke was caused by stress, Gustavo’s greatest fear is that the mental stress he is now suffering will provoke another one. “I think of suicide often. I’m finished” he shrugs, with an unbearable look of sadness and despair.

The council now accepts that Gustavo is homeless, but say that he is not sufficiently vulnerable to deem him a priority .. They accept he suffers numbness in one side of his body, because he doesn’t need a walking aid, he would be okay on the streets.

*Join us in protesting at Lambeth’s Homeless department in Olive Morris House, Brixton Hill at 9am on Wednesday 8th October in solidarity with Gustavo to let the council know it is unacceptable to treat vulnerable people in this way.*


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 19, 2014)

*a number of activists from Lambeth were at the MIPIM protest on Wednesday*. The protest itself succeeded in its aim to highlight the sell off of cities and communities and the people to blame. The press coverage we got was very good.

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...elling-homes-local-government-officials-mipim




Video has someone from Guinness Trust and Council tenant from Lambeth talking about need for affordable housing.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2014)

*Housing Protest at Lambeth Council Meeting
- Social Housing NOT Social Cleansing*
From 6pm Wednesday 19th November 2014
at Lambeth Town Hall (on corner of Brixton Hill and Acre Lane)
Housing activists from across Lambeth are demanding the right to speak at the next Full Council Meeting and are calling for supporters to come and protest with them -
Some of the deputation requests are from:
1. Cressingham Gardens residents are demanding the Council give them repairs not demolition;
2. Leigham Court residents want to stop the Council demolishing their award-winning sheltered housing;
3. Guinness Trust residents want the Council to support them against their Housing Association who is evicting them to build new flats (many of which will be sold or let at full market rate!);
4. Vauxhall residents want to oppose nine elms development that creates monstrous overpriced highrises with no social rented housing
5. Housing Co-op residents want to stop the Council evicting them (over £2million spent so far on legal fees to get them out!)

This protest is for everyone who is fed up with the way Lambeth Council's housing policies support the gentrification and 'social cleansing' of our borough.
For background info on these and other housing campaigns go to our website www.housingactivists.co.uk (also includes links to each individual campaign website and online petitions)

Please join and share the facebook event here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1559794217567380/

_............................................................................................................................................................._

*Leigham Court Guerilla Gardening Nov 22nd*
Support sheltered housing residents fighting to keep their home

Leigham Court is an award winning council-run sheltered accommodation in Streatham. It used to have a brilliant garden that was much appreciated by its residents. Now Lambeth Council are neglecting the garden. This is part of a plan to run down the site while they prepare to demolish the building and sell the site to property developers.

Volunteers for Lambeth Housing Activists want to clean up the garden as an act of solidarity with all those residents in Leigham Court fighting to save their homes from demolition and who deserve to have their homes maintained properly.

Join us - Saturday 22nd November 10am – 1pm
269 Leigham Court Road, SW16 2SB

http://saveleighamcourt.wordpress.com;


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 17, 2014)

The latest from the Guiness Trust AST  facebook ( "short life") tenants:




> TODAY 16th Nov we are officially homeless .Section 21 which was served to 45 units by Guinness South /Trust will end today. Guinness have refused to have AST meetings .We have been requesting for the Guinness Trust to meet us with Housing activists in order to give people information and advise but they have refused time and time again.On 4th July 2014 during the protest Guinness Trust chose to close their office than talk to people who are loosing their homes .
> We feel angry with Guinness but very disappointed with LAB Lambeth and councilors who have been aware of the issue for many months but refused to meet us .
> One of AST tenants have written to Lib Peck the head of Lambeth Council and requested for meeting in May 2014 and still waiting .
> So what next well the sad thing is some of AST have already left and the rest will leave in coming weeks and months .There are 10 families who have no where to go and Lambeth are forcing them to go private .However one tenant will be staying until the end ,Fight back start looking forward to the bailiff.RESIST EVICTIONS



There is a online petition to support the Guiness Trust AST here


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just listened to a R4 programme about Right to Buy and how it depletes the social housing stock http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04pc2zz
Points which stood out for me were
1. It is an irresistible temptation to take up right to buy when the subsidy get huge (as it can be in London right now - £100,000 is typical apparently)

2. There is evidence that commercial property developers are doing deals with tenants on benefit to secure council properties in exchange for splitting the government subsidised profit. Strangely neither councils not government feel any obligation to investigate or police this form of fraud.

3. The Borough of Enfield has set up a property company with the aim of providing private sector rental accommodation, owned by the council and let at social rents. Enfield's housing spokesman seemed to think this scheme may escape government interference, and will also be immune to right to buy as council ownership of the propertties is through an intermediate wholly owned private company.
http://www.housinggateway.co.uk/homepage/2/about


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2014)

Some photos from today gardening by Lambeth Housing Activists up at Leigham Court sheltered housing. The residents were very happy to see us. They feel Lambeth is running down the estate and not maintaining it as an excuse to get rid of it.

More background info in this Guardian article.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2014)

Some photos of Leigham Court. It was a dull overcast day. I really liked the buildings.


----------



## oryx (Nov 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Just listened to a R4 programme about Right to Buy and how it depletes the social housing stock http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04pc2zz
> Points which stood out for me were
> 1. It is an irresistible temptation to take up right to buy when the subsidy get huge (as it can be in London right now - £100,000 is typical apparently)
> 
> ...



Like ridiculous private sector rents and insecurity of tenure, the aftermath of RTB is something that has escaped regulation where it is badly needed.

One of the best ones (or should I say worst) was Charles Gow, son of a former Tory housing minister, owning a huge (for one landlord) number of ex-Council homes in Wandsworth.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...54bf&amp;plcktb=M1EdWWkCZUN6eGtZbWB2WlFlag4A0

This sort of thing deserves wider publicity. It's not people on benefits or, God forbid, people with 'spare rooms' supposedly subsidised by the 'taxpayer' who are shamefully milking the system. It's people like this.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Some photos of Leigham Court. It was a dull overcast day. I really liked the buildings.


What are the pipes in pics 1 & 3? Is it some sort of centralised heating system? Presumably in pic no2 it is just a handrail. Good photos showing the ambience - and how well it has been kept up.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 23, 2014)

oryx said:


> Like ridiculous private sector rents and insecurity of tenure, the aftermath of RTB is something that has escaped regulation where it is badly needed.
> 
> One of the best ones (or should I say worst) was Charles Gow, so of a former Tory housing minister, owning a huge (for one landlord) number of ex-Council homes in Wandsworth.
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...54bf&amp;plcktb=M1EdWWkCZUN6eGtZbWB2WlFlag4A0
> ...


I was not aware of Master Gow's rampant greed. Maybe we could start with a mansion tax which applied to the aggregate value of all properties owned - including by companies, and including by companies in Jersey, Isle of Man, Gibraltar, Cayman Islands etc etc.


----------



## oryx (Nov 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I was not aware of Master Gow's rampant greed. Maybe we could start with a mansion tax which applied to the aggregate value of all properties owned - including by companies, and including by companies in Jersey, Isle of Man, Gibraltar, Cayman Islands etc etc.



Completely agree. As an ex-resident of Wandsworth, it does my head in that properties once owned by the council to house people in need/unable to afford to buy are now the subject of rampant greed.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> What are the pipes in pics 1 & 3? Is it some sort of centralised heating system? Presumably in pic no2 it is just a handrail. Good photos showing the ambience - and how well it has been kept up.



I am not sure what the pipes are for. 

pic two is handrail (original).

The residents we talked to all liked the design. I can see why. Its clever. Each flat has privacy but is also part of a larger community. So people are not living on top of each other. Had a very relaxed feel about it. 

Just goes to show that modernist architecture can work on a human level. 

Lambeth should be learning from a successful development like this rather than just seeing the site as a piece of real estate.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Just listened to a R4 programme about Right to Buy and how it depletes the social housing stock http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04pc2zz
> Points which stood out for me were
> 1. It is an irresistible temptation to take up right to buy when the subsidy get huge (as it can be in London right now - £100,000 is typical apparently)
> 
> ...



Good summary

I caught some of the programme earlier in the week.

I do not think the Enfield property company will be letting at social rents. It looks like they will rent at less than private landlords. But the tenants will not be "Council tenants". They will be private tenants but with possibly greater security of tenure than with the buy to let brigade. Does mean that the rents can be set at level of the local housing allowance so those on benefits will not get pushed out of the area. The Council will be able to undercut private landlords as councils can borrow more cheaply to buy up property. 

It starts to turn the Council into a private landlord rather than a manager of social housing. Not sure I think this is good idea in the long run. Whilst Enfield say they will be exemplary landlord from the article below they are treating the accommodation as temporary:



> Tenants get quality housing, and the council also helps them find work and more permanent housing.



So its Enfield trying to find a cheaper way to house people rather than expensive B&B. Not really about long term housing. Does not really solve the housing problem. Only one aspect of it. 

Also I do not understand the exact relationship of a COC to the Council. The Council takes the risk and borrows the money. But in the end will not own the property directly. Nor do I understand this:
COCs will:


> create a revenue stream which can contribute to its General Fund. As an extra source of income, COCos can help offset the effects of reduced budgets, especially with further cuts expected in 2015.



More detail on "COCs" as they are called (Council Owned Companies) here.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

oryx said:


> Completely agree. As an ex-resident of Wandsworth, it does my head in that properties once owned by the council to house people in need/unable to afford to buy are now the subject of rampant greed.



In the programme that CH1 links up to Enfield said they might be buying back ex Council houses.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

Good piece on this blog about Leigham Court gardening day.



> Leigham Court is a beautiful ‘modernist gem’ of a sheltered housing estate, sitting high up on a hill in Streatham and designed by celebrated Architect Kate Macintosh. This is from a Housing Activists press release on what is happening there:
> 
> Lambeth Council and Lambeth Living are planning to close the Leigham Court Sheltered Housing scheme. Senior residents have been informed that their homes will be demolished and the land sold off to pay for a mixture of extended care and private accommodation.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2014)

Latest edition of the Lambeth Housing Activist newsletter printed by Unite.

The printed versions will be distributed soon. 

If anyone wants some let me know. 

Please send the link to newsletter to anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2014)

Latest from Lambeth Housing Activists




> Thanks to everyone who came to our Social Housing not Social Cleansing protest last week. We made our point well and got some good media coverage. There was an long article in SWLondoner and two articles on the Brixton Blog. This article covers the protest, this article covers the council meeting.
> 
> We now need to discuss the next stage for our campaign to Save Cressingham Gardens and help the Guinness Trust shorthold tenants. Please come to our meeting on Monday 1st December, 7pm at the Effra Social to find out how you can get involved.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2014)

I put this on the Cressingham thread as well.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2014)

The latest issue of Lambeth Housing Activist newsletter is now on the website.  You can download it directly from http://housingactivists.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/LHA-newsletter-nov14b.pdf , or you can go to the "covering web page" at http://housingactivists.co.uk/newsletters/latest-issue-of-our-newsletter/


----------



## CH1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone catch the offensive Clintons Cards "Santa Must Live on a Council Estate" card before it was (apparently) hastily withdrawn? (source City-AM)


----------



## oryx (Dec 8, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Anyone catch the offensive Clintons Cards "Santa Must Live on a Council Estate" card before it was (apparently) hastily withdrawn? (source City-AM)
> View attachment 64739


There's a thread on here somewhere! And yes, lots of people found it really offensive. That whole attitude does my head in (the original idea, not people finding it offensive).


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been waiting for them to finalise this for ages!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2015)

Facebook event page here



> Join community and trade union activists
> to discuss the roots of the housing crisis
> in London and the possibilities for change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2015)

Better poster:


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.rentfreedomday.org/


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2015)

Got sent this link of UCL conference on gentrification. It has sound recording of the speakers. 



> In the audio below, a number of academics explore how the arguments, details and rationale within _London: Aspects of Change_ are still relevant to thinking about and exploring twenty-first-century London. It marks just over fifty years since _Aspects of Change _was published.





> In her carefully crafted introduction to the book _London: Aspects of Change_ in 1964, the urban sociologist Ruth Glass coined the term _‘gentrification’. _The term, referring to demographic shifts within an urban community, subsequently spawned an extensive and ever-growing field of urban research and debate.
> 
> _London: Aspects of Change _was the result of work by the Centre for Urban Studies at University College London (UCL), established in 1958 and led by Ruth Glass. The Centre contributed to ‘the systematic knowledge of urban development, structure and society, and to link academic social research with social policy’. As such, it was strongly cross-disciplinary, although archives of the Centre are surprisingly limited.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2015)

Just a reminder:


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 30, 2015)

We're aiming to addend this, this would be our first outing in four weeks following my partner's peg  surgery. We had lived in social housing for twenty years until my partner was diagnosed with motor neurone disease last May, it quickly became apparent enough will could not continue to live in our street property basement garden flat due to needing to use a wheelchair. 

We already knew social housing in general was scarce but trying to find accommodation for someone who's disabled was almost impossible. We viewed many HA purpose built places for ludicrously high rents (@ £260 a week), finally we were lucky enough to find a ground floor flat on a council estate for an affordable rent. The experience left us deeply shocked by the plight of London's disabled, our reason for wanting to be there tomorrow.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2015)

I may or may not be there tomorrow.  I've got everything ready, but have been coughing my guts up yet again and a few hours outdoors tomorrow might not be the best idea.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 2, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> We're aiming to addend this, this would be our first outing in four weeks following my partner's peg  surgery. We had lived in social housing for twenty years until my partner was diagnosed with motor neurone disease last May, it quickly became apparent enough will could not continue to live in our street property basement garden flat due to needing to use a wheelchair.
> 
> We already knew social housing in general was scarce but trying to find accommodation for someone who's disabled was almost impossible. We viewed many HA purpose built places for ludicrously high rents (@ £260 a week), finally we were lucky enough to find a ground floor flat on a council estate for an affordable rent. The experience left us deeply shocked by the plight of London's disabled, our reason for wanting to be there tomorrow.



You'll also notice, soon enough, just how disabled-unfriendly public transport in London is, barring the Croydon tram.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2015)

Ed has put my photos of march up on Urban75 blog


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2015)

re #166 protest at Guiness Trust.

I was there this morning at nine ( puncture disaster made me a bit late so not my photo)

From Lambeth Housing Activists FB page






These are some of the people who have lived on the estate for years without security of tenure plus members of Unite Community and Lambeth Housing Activist group. 

The Guinness Trust  AST "shortlife" are all under serious threat now of eviction. Saw one eviction notice that came in last few days. 

They have lived on the estate for years in some cases but Guinness are refusing to rehouse them in the new flats that are replacing the old blocks of flats they are in at the moment. Lambeth are also not helping. They are likely to end up living in private accommodation outside Brixton. As its to costly in this area. 

As can be seen from photo many have young children whose lives will be disrupted by changing schools and losing networks of friends. 

As one mother said its hard to explain to her kids that the new housing on the estate will not be for them. 

I do think that Guinness could keep these families onsite in the the new build. They are a part of the local community. 

Petition here

Guinness Trust AST facebook page here

If you want u can "like it"


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2015)

South London but not Brixton. But the issues are relevant. ie Cressingham Gardens.

Part of Aylesbury estate has been squatted as political protest.

They need water and biscuits etc if anyone wants to drop by.



> Since the “March for Homes” demo on 31st January, we have re-opened and occupied a part of the Aylesbury Estate in Southwark, South London.
> 
> We are tenants, squatters, and other people who care about how our city is being grabbed by the rich, by developers and corrupt politicians, socially cleansed and sold off for profit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2015)

And this is coming up soon:


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> And this is coming up soon:


Can someone explain how this works? I mean there are apparently 12 Labour, 9 Conservative, 2 Liberal Democrat and 2 Green GLA members on £53,439 p.a. salaries each.
1. Do they have the power to block the budget?
2. Is it conceivable that they would - Lib Dems presumably are shackled by their national alliance with the Tories, Labour seem very capitalist lately so IMHO would either not block on such an issue, or would split. The only 2 GLA members who would support this without reservation are the Greens I guess.

Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually I have a bigger question. It's is good to continue the fight for communities to remained housed in their area, rents to be capped and social housing built, however in the meantime what do we do when our wages stay static, our bills increase and landlords ask for more rent?

Are people finding alternatives? What about community Land trusts? (is this all something for a separate thread?)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2015)

What we can't do is to allow markets to continue allocating resources, the housing market is fundamentally broken. There is strong support for rent controls but even that modest intervention would be met with fierce resistance. I would go further and support a windfall capital gains tax on landlords especially the buy to let mob; but even that is pissing in the wind and will not alleviate the suffering in the short term. The wind is blowing in the opposite direct with plans to relax the "affordable housing" rules developers are currently subjected to.

There is no political will to solve the housing crisis because there is no profit in social housing, local authorities have washed their hands of the issue and only use their energy to shunt the problem elsewhere.

Democracy, on a local and national level, isn't working. Hierarchical protest, marching from a to b with a placard doesn't work either. Direct action in the form of occupation and liberation of homes is met with state violence. There are no solutions under the current economic paradigm, neither should there be, it's not the function of the markets to care or be fair; that's why we need a new paradigm.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Actually I have a bigger question. It's is good to continue the fight for communities to remained housed in their area, rents to be capped and social housing built, however in the meantime what do we do when our wages stay static, our bills increase and landlords ask for more rent?
> 
> Are people finding alternatives? What about community Land trusts? (is this all something for a separate thread?)



The March for Homes and this upcoming demo are dealing with the big question.

Rent controls are practical solution to wages staying static and bill increasing.

Community Land Trusts would only work to provide truly affordable housing if the land is obtained cheaply. Coin Street development got land cheap from GLC under Ken. A CLT working in the present climate is liable to find it will have big problems building housing at truly affordable rates.

There is a naive belief that if one puts the word "community" in front of something then it must mean affordable housing.

The alternative is not selling off any more publicly owned land and building social housing on it.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Can someone explain how this works? .
> 
> Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?



I think the word "Block" is more to do with the type of demo. Surrounding City Hall.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Actually I have a bigger question. It's is good to continue the fight for communities to remained housed in their area, rents to be capped and social housing built, however in the meantime what do we do when our wages stay static, our bills increase and landlords ask for more rent?
> 
> Are people finding alternatives? What about community Land trusts? (is this all something for a separate thread?)



To add Brixton Green went on about CLT for Somerleyton road. I always knew it was a non starter. There was no way they would raise the money to buy the land off the Council and build truly affordable housing.I have been proved right. But BG have got what they want which is future control of site except for the theatre and hopefully Carlton Mansions.

In the end its the Council building on Somerleyton road. Council own the land and can borrow cheaply.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I would go further and support a windfall capital gains tax on landlords especially the buy to let mob


Just a technical point here. It seems to me that the spread of buy-to-let, and also the prolific growth of top-end rental concerns such as Lexadon is caused by the way business taxation is currently charged (or not).

For  landlords the way to avoid tax (other than getting into an offshore tax avoidance scheme) is to keep reinvesting the profits into new properties. Then you have a situation similar to compound interest.

These buy to let people are budding Jerry Knights. I was taken aback to read on Lambeth Planning's website a number of objections to the new Rosa's Restaurant planning application at 400/402 Coldharbour Lane from people worried about the let-ability of their flats.

I come from a generation where that seems quite brazen, but frankly buy to let is now considered more acceptable that social housing.

Where do we go from here?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> In the end its the Council building on Somerleyton road. Council own the land and can borrow cheaply.


The FT has been going on about a new form of local authority council bond being launched in April jointly by some authorities. Lambeth was not mentioned - but the interesting point was that the existing borrowing channels (Public Works Loans Board) is imposing controls over the councils which the councils do not accept - the alternative being charging higher interest rates.

Lambeth have always maintained that they can put together a finance package form PWLB. I wonder if this is all agreed and sown up - or still at an exploratory stage?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Just a technical point here. It seems to me that the spread of buy-to-let, and also the prolific growth of top-end rental concerns such as Lexadon is caused by the way business taxation is currently charged (or not).
> 
> For  landlords the way to avoid tax (other than getting into an offshore tax avoidance scheme) is to keep reinvesting the profits into new properties. Then you have a situation similar to compound interest.
> 
> ...



I wish i knew, the thing is not to lose hope. I'm currently reading The Democracy Project - David Graeber, an excellent book that kept me up very late last night. One observation that did give me hope was that he and other activists remarked during the early days of Occupy and the Arab Spring that things often seem insurmountable, there is no traction in protest; a million people marching in London cannot stop an illegal war, people lose hope, they give up. Then all of a sudden we have Tahrir Square, Occupy Wall Street, Occupy everywhere and i think the key is in the form of protest. 

People don't want top down organised protests with pre printed placards, they want to be engaged, they want to be involved in the very form the protest takes and when they are it becomes personal. The mainstream media can continue to ignore or downplay a protest but it no longer matters because they have been circumnavigated.

With regards to housing, i would go after the landlords and the bigger fish of a mindset that sees property as an investment; a gamble in other words. What's practical and what's possible in the short to medium term at least you would have a better idea of.


----------



## ibilly99 (Feb 8, 2015)

Social housing tenants now being pushed out in Leytonstone. 

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/residents-of-fredd-wigg-and-john-walsh-towers-speak-to-vice-102


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2015)

Latest updates from Lambeth Housing Activists

*Guinness Trust*

The campaign to stop the evictions from Guiness trust has a number of elements. Housing associations  are increasingly acting like any property developer and private landlord and so a  lot of the campaign focus is on highlighting and challenging this contradiction.


.  A general petition to highlight the fact that this Housing Association is eviction vulnerable people including single parents and their children who have lived on their estate for years.
You can sign the petition on-line at : https://www.change.org/p/simon-dow-...ions-of-tenants-from-loughborough-park-estate

*We will be petitioning this outside Brixton tube every Saturday from 11am to 1pm. COME ALONG AND SUPPORT!*


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2015)

*The Radical Housing Network of week of action 14th to 23rd Feb in build up to the mayors budget


Mayor Boris Johnson budget goes to the vote on 23 February and if passed, will mean more sky-high rents, sell-offs of the public land we need to build council housing and ‘affordable’ housing that most people can’t afford. It’s a recipe for bigger profits for landlords and developers, and more social cleansing and homelessness for ordinary Londoners. 

Join us to BLOCK THE BUDGET and demand SOCIAL HOUSING NOT SOCIAL CLEANSING


https://www.facebook.com/events/828141947231932/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming*

*



*


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2015)

*On Saturday 14th February* Lambeth Housing Activists will be taking part in *the 'Love Council Housing, Love Social Housing, Love our Estates' protest taking place across London.*


* We will be having stalls and actions in Lambeth  on 'Love Council Housing' from12pm-2pm. *

Our actions and stalls will be followed by a film showing of 'Utopia'  and other short films about the struggle for  housing, plus discussion  & food from  5pm at the Art nouveau café, 77 Atlantic Road, Brixton. We will be discussing the gentrification and mass evictions of Network Rail sites. http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...along-atlantic-road-and-brixton-station-road/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> *On Saturday 14th February* Lambeth Housing Activists will be taking part in *the 'Love Council Housing, Love Social Housing, Love our Estates' protest taking place across London.*
> 
> 
> * We will be having stalls and actions in Lambeth  on 'Love Council Housing' from12pm-2pm. *
> ...



I try and make this, it's unlikely i will have any romantic engagements.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I try and make this, it's unlikely i will have any romantic engagements.


To clarify:   Liked that you'll try and get there, not for the lack of romantic engagements.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2015)

Greebo said:


> To clarify:   Liked that you'll try and get there, not for the lack of romantic engagements.



I'm not a great romantic to be honest would rather get down and do the business. It comes with age. All that fluffy stuff is for the younger generation.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2015)

*Evictions from rented homes hit record levels in 2014*
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/feb/12/evictions-rented-homes-record-levels-2014

It's mostly poor people being evicted from rented homes often because of benefits sanctions but if you are a homeowner you have never had it so good.

_"Meanwhile, mortgage costs have fallen and lenders have continued a programme of forbearance for borrowers struggling with repayments.
The number of people who fell behind with their mortgage repayments or had their home repossessed last year fell to the lowest level in eight years, according to data from lenders."_


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2015)

*Renters paid £4,000 more than owners for same property over past five years.*
http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...owners-for-same-property-over-past-five-years

The free market cannot regulate housing, to be fair that's not it's function; it simply doesn't care. The fact that it is considerably cheaper to buy a property than to rent it is a fundamental perversion that obviously hits the poorest hardest, i guess that's the idea.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2015)

*OCCUPATION AT GUINNESS TRUST BRIXTON ESTATE*

*Lambeth Housing Activists*
15 Feb 2015 — Yesterday, an empty flat in Elveden House on the Guiness Trust estate in Brixton was by occupied in protest at the evictions that many residents on the estate are threatened with.

The plan is to keep the occupation running as long as possible so please spread the word and come down to visit and support. You can find us at 82 Elveden House, Loughborough Park, Brixton, SW9 8NN (about 10 minutes walk from Brixton tube). And check out our wishlist here in case you can help with anything we need.

‘Shorthold’ tenants – many have been there for ten years and longer – are facing eviction to make way for Guinness to demolish the estate and build luxury apartments which will go on sale at full market rate. Of course none of the tenants being evicted can afford to buy the new flats and are facing leaving London, jobs, schools, friends and their community to find somewhere affordable to live. But many residents are saying no and refusing to go.

The occupation is part of the campaign to support those residents who are demanding from Guinness Trust:

NO EVICTIONS
REHOUSE ALL ‘SHORTHOLD’ TENANTS IN SECURE LOCAL SOCIAL HOUSING
Facebook: Guinness-Trust-AST-Tenants
web : https://guinnessoccupation.wordpress.com/
Twitter: #guinnessoccupation

*Guinness Occupation*
Yesterday, an empty flat in Elveden House on the Guiness Trust estate in Brixton was by occupied in protest at the evictions that many residents on the estate are threatened with. The plan is to keep the...
https://guinnessoccupation.wordpress.com


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2015)

Solidarity with them, and good luck with the occupation but, looking at that wishlist, Jesus wept!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

Posted on Buzz. Will get along shortly. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...cupation-at-guinness-trust-estate-in-brixton/


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

Guinness Trust smashes up its own property as it looks to evict Brixton tenants

*Note: *There is resident-led protest at 9am tomorrow morning (Monday 16th Feb), and everyone is invited to come down and show support outside the Guinness Trust office off Loughborough Park road (see directions here). I can't make it but if anyone is going, please send us some pics!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Guinness Trust smashes up its own property as it looks to evict Brixton tenants
> 
> *Note: *There is resident-led protest at 9am tomorrow morning (Monday 16th Feb), and everyone is invited to come down and show support outside the Guinness Trust office off Loughborough Park road (see directions here). I can't make it but if anyone is going, please send us some pics!



TBF, councils, HAs and landlords in general smashing up or removing the facilities in voided social housing is a standard tactic that's been around since the '80s, so I'm not surprised that the Guinness Trust have done it. here on Cressingham, and those bits of Clapham Park that had central heating, they used to rip the boilers out too.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, councils, HAs and landlords in general smashing up or removing the facilities in voided social housing is a standard tactic that's been around since the '80s, so I'm not surprised that the Guinness Trust have done it. here on Cressingham, and those bits of Clapham Park that had central heating, they used to rip the boilers out too.


Yes, they did at Cooltan in the 90s. It's a disgraceful practice.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Guinness Trust smashes up its own property as it looks to evict Brixton tenants
> 
> *Note: *There is resident-led protest at 9am tomorrow morning (Monday 16th Feb), and everyone is invited to come down and show support outside the Guinness Trust office off Loughborough Park road (see directions here). I can't make it but if anyone is going, please send us some pics!



Great article. 

Will try to get there tomorrow morning and take some photos.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2015)

A few shots from this morning:


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2015)

If anyone wants to go along contact details on FB page:



> Phone for occupied flat 82 elveden house sw9 8nn 07538 316548. Come down anytime to support!



"Wish list" if you want to help.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

I think by focusing on the detail of Guinness smashing up their own flats, the article on Buzz has got a lot more attention than previous ones - it's already had 1.3k views since last night.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Guinness's PR have contacted me asking me to 'edit' the piece. I offered to publish their entire email so long as they explained what they meant by affordable rent and if they'd give a statement about whether they'd be rehousing the tenants or not. Haven't heard back.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Housing Action Southwark and Lambeth activists occupy Lambeth town hall


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Yes, they did at Cooltan in the 90s. It's a disgraceful practice.



Costly too. All money, in the case of local authority social housing, that then doesn't get spent on maintaining occupied properties.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2015)

Demo this morning by those under threat of eviction by Guinness Trust. 

As usual GT closed the estate office. Police turned up as they have before.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2015)

Kids had a good time:


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2015)

Statement from the protest at Guinness Trust:

We need social housing not social cleansing

STOP THE EVICTIONS!

Residents of Loughborough Park Estate in Brixton and their supporters have occupied 82 Elveden House and have pledged to resist ALL attempted evictions by the GUINNESS Housing Association.

Guinness are evicting dozens of longstanding residents who they took on as ‘short-hold’ tenants over a decade ago. They want them out to make way for new luxury apartments and tenants are being forced to move away from schools, jobs and friends to find somewhere affordable to live.

*This is SOCIAL CLEANSING – not what a SOCIAL HOUSING landlord should do!* Many of the tenants are refusing to leave. Support their campaign - sign the online petition; help resist the evictions; join the occupation – come down anytime; protest at City Hall 23rd of February 9am

*PROTEST *at Guinness Housing Office every morning 9am.

*OCCUPATION MEETING *every day 7pm 82 Elveden Hse SW9 8NN

*Thursday Feb 19 RESIST EVICTION – STOP BAILLIFS EVICTING A FAMILY 9.30am Elveden Hse, Loughborough Pk, SW9 8NN*

*PETITION & BACKGROUND INFO: *07538316548 *www.housingactivists.co.uk, FACEBOOK Guinness Trust AST Tenants

When we protested this morning at the guinness office it remained locked - the staff were told to stay at home rather than face questions from their own tenants.

We will keep going back until they face up to tenants. How can Guinness defend their actions sending bailliffs to evict a family onto the street and be so cowardly to refuse to even face those people in person?


www.housingactivists.co.uk, 

FACEBOOK Guinness Trust AST Tenants



We still need people to volunteer to be on the rota to keep the occupied flat occupied at all times. If you can spare some time please pop down or email/text to say when you can come.

We are getting interest on social media - please tweet using #guinnessoccupation and #housingaction and you can share updates posted on lambeth housing activists group on facebook

We also have our own blog with updates on the occupation - https://guinnessoccupation.wordpress.com/*


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Covered on Buzz: 
Brixton Guinness Trust residents pledge to resist all eviction attempts, action planned for Thurs 19 Feb


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure what is happening at the moment.

Here is Reel News interview with some of those AST residents who have been on estate for years threatened with eviction.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Not sure what is happening at the moment.
> 
> Here is Reel News interview with some of those AST residents who have been on estate for years threatened with eviction.



Added to Buzz now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

It all went a bit nuts on The Aylesbury estate occupation yesterday.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Not sure what is happening at the moment.
> 
> Here is Reel News interview with some of those AST residents who have been on estate for years threatened with eviction.




Some really good point made in that video.
The gentrification of Brixton, the eviction of working class people from social housing and now the arches. The only people failing to join up the dots are those that are obsessed with property prices in a frankly pornographic manner. They refuse to see the bigger picture because to do so would collapse their entire house of cards. Everything they know is wrong.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2015)

From a GLA affordable housing survey:


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2015)

Brixton Guinness Trust campaigners celebrate as planned eviction is cancelled – video


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2015)

Statement from Lambeth Housing Activists.



> Guinness Trust have called off the bailiffs that were due to evict Arinola and her children and her disabled brother tomorrow morning.
> 
> This is a really important victory for our campaign!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Statement from Lambeth Housing Activists.


I just can't imagine the stress of that situation. Having to fight for a roof over your head, the stress must be overwhelming.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I just can't imagine the stress of that situation. Having to fight for a roof over your head, the stress must be overwhelming.



The alternative is worse, though, for most of those tenants. You have two choices: accede to GT's demands, with *no* guarantee to a roof over your head, or fight, fight and fight again.  Bear in mind that the most that many of the GT tenants involved can expect, even families, is a single room in some "temporary accommodation"-cum-barracks, or being shipped to somewhere or anywhere with available/affordable housing.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 19, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The alternative is worse, though, for most of those tenants. You have two choices: accede to GT's demands, with *no* guarantee to a roof over your head, or fight, fight and fight again.  Bear in mind that the most that many of the GT tenants involved can expect, even families, is a single room in some "temporary accommodation"-cum-barracks, or being shipped to somewhere or anywhere with available/affordable housing.


Sure, my point is that they have to do it at all is terrible.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Sure, my point is that they have to do it at all is terrible.



Of course it is, and sadly it's a situation for which there's only one group of people to blame - Westminster politicians. Without the housing/land price bubble that Westminster has sustained for the last 10+ years, Guinness (and several other Housing Trusts in the south-east) wouldn't have dreamed of interrupting the handy income stream provided by rents. Then add to the price bubble the reality of the Benefits Cap, which has demotivated Housing Trusts and private landlords from letting to benefits claimants. A perfect storm for the disadvantaged.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2015)

Statement from Lambeth Housing Activists:

OCCUPATION OVER BUT CAMPAIGN CONTINUES! 
A huge thank you to all who came out yesterday morning in the cold to protest against the shameful treatment of the shorthold tenants (ASTs) by Guinness. 

Having stopped the eviction that was due to take place yesterday and won the right for all the AST tenants to apply for secure Guinness homes in London, we took the decision to end the occupation. 

But the campaign to make sure these 44 families are not evicted will continue – we can’t allow this social cleansing. 

If Guinness get any further court orders to send bailiffs to evict anyone off the estate we will organise again to resist it. 

Well done to all involved in the success of the campaign so far. 

Next steps: 

Saturday: Stall at Brixton tube 11am-1pm collect signatures on petition and raise profile of campaign 
Monday: meet 8am at Guinness estate SW9 8NN to travel together to #blockthebudget at City Hall and demand Boris stumps up the cash needed to ensure that every home on the Guinness estate is social housing. Then there would be more than enough accommodation for all the AST tenants to be rehoused locally. 
More details at https://www.facebook.com/events/828141947231932


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2015)

Interview with a Guinness Trust AST here on Brixton Buzz

Brixton Blog article on the climbdown by GT on the eviction that was to happen last Thursday. 

Brixton Buzz article here

Both Brixton Buzz and Brixton Blog have done a great job in getting GT AST tenants plight in media. 

@editor Brixton Buzz piece on the Sunday of occupation clearly did get the campaign noticed by other media. 

Also Urban75 has got a lot of goodwill by supporting GT.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

There is a good article in this weeks edition of the Big Issue; Loughborough Park residents get a mention.

Adam Forrest looks at some of the estates bequeathed by Victorian rich fellows for the greater good. They're being sold off and the people moved on. So what next?





Did my best with the scan


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2015)

Today, HASL visited Lambeth Council at Olive Morris House to support two members whose families are living in private rented sector flats which are infested with rats and bed bugs, have blocked drains and exposed electrical wiring – facts which the council are already aware of.
https://housingactionsouthwarkandla...gatekeeping-masterclass-from-lambeth-council/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 5, 2015)

*Eddie Izzard locks horns with landlords over Chelsea social housing estate*
Comedian targets ‘moneyocracy’ by fighting Affinity Sutton’s plans to replace 144 low-rent homes at William Sutton Estate with luxury apartments.
http://www.theguardian.com/culture/...horns-landlords-chelsea-social-housing-estate


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2015)

Housing Action Southwark and Lambeth are holding a free "Supper Club" this Sunday at Art Nouveau 77 Atlantic road between 3 and 7pm. All welome. 

See Facebook



> Eating is like fighting back - it's better done together!
> 
> Join us for free food, conversation and films. This will be the first of many supper club events as established by community activists in Brixton with donations from local businesses. We aim to eat tasty and nutritious food and socialise with one another. Organisers of the supper club believe poverty and homelessness is not a crime and should never be a humiliating and lonely experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2015)

Stop Gustavo being made homeless demo Monday 9th March at Lambeth Town Hall.



> One of the outcomes of the crisis of social housing is that it is now almost impossible to be homeless and considered in priority need by your council. One effect of this has been women fleeing domestic violence being no longer considered priority unless they have children. Or in Gustavo’s case a 52 year old man who has had a stroke and is not a priority and considered well enough to cope on the streets. His stroke cause him to forget how to speak English, left him confused, weak and scared
> 
> We campaigned for Gustavo last year and pushed the council to give him temporary accommodation while they assessed his case. Now they have assessed his case they say he is not ill to be a priority and this scared, ill, vulnerable man is capable of surviving on the streets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2015)

The "Supper Club" ( see post 228) was a great success. More will be planned. Here are some photos.It was fun rather then heavy duty politics. A wide range of people from around London.


----------



## superfly101 (Mar 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Stop Gustavo being made homeless demo Monday 9th March at Lambeth Town Hall.



If you want to understand what constitutes vulnerable on mental health grounds to Lambeth Council have a look at their Council Tax Support Scheme and exemption from paying anything; so zero rate. 

You basically have to have evidence from GP/Consultant not more than 6 months old stating that you have severe learning difficulties or functional impairment. If you get past that, you will then be sent to see Lambeth Councils own health care  professional for testing before a decision is made. 

That's for £3 a week! Which everybody else on benefits have had to pay since 2012. 

Lambeth are also actively prioritising those in work over those not in work.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2015)

Update on Gustavo from HASL


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Radio 4 on Monday morning had an item about "poor doors" http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02ll8j4
The development in question was apparently in E1. What surprised me at that hour was the "vox pop" from someone using the "posh door".
"I'm a student" she says. The interviewer probed for compassion or guilt from the student regarding those who have to use the "Poor door"
"I don't care" she said - presumably secure in finance from family abroad.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lecture at Goldsmiths tomorrow. These lectures seem to be open to all (I've not been chucked out yet)
*
Council Housing Estates in London: From Urban Marginality to State-Led Gentrification with Dr. Paul Watt (Birkbeck) *
This paper examines how processes of ‘state-led gentrification’ are occurring at London’s council housing estates via area-based regeneration programmes. These estates are currently disappearing from the city’s skyline in the name of regeneration and improving the lives and opportunities of their residents. New mixed-tenure developments are arising where the estates used to stand. These developments are dominated by gleaming private tower blocks, the 21st century distorted mirror image of their much-maligned modernist council housing antecedents. What long-term processes have brought this dramatic state of affairs about? How have London’s council housing residents (primarily multi-ethnic working class) responded to their estates’ demise or threatened demise? What political responses can be identified to state-led gentrification at this time of ever-deepening housing crisis in London? This paper examines these questions with reference to London-wide research on the changing nature of social housing provision, but with a focus on the outer London Borough of Barnet.
Event InformationLocation: 142, Richard Hoggart Building
Department: Sociology Time: 11 March 2015, 16:00 - 18:00


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 15, 2015)

Good piece in the Guardian today;
http://www.theguardian.com/society/...is-10-ways-solve-rowan-moore-general-election

_"The only time when the total housing numbers exceeded those now thought essential was in the 1950s and 1960s, when council housing accounted for half the figure."_


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good piece in the Guardian today;
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/...is-10-ways-solve-rowan-moore-general-election
> 
> _"The only time when the total housing numbers exceeded those now thought essential was in the 1950s and 1960s, when council housing accounted for half the figure."_


Interesting article.

Regarding the 1950s and 60s - that was the time of "New Towns" such as Harlow, Stevenage, Basildon etc.
The new towns provided modern business accommodation as well as council housing for the workers on previously green field sites.
Government packages then enabled businesses and their employees to move from the over crowded London sites to suitable new town locations.
It is difficult to imagine the present market-oriented politicians of any party wanting to achieve that - it required a lot of strategic planning and public investment, not only in housing, but also providing suitable employment.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> Regarding the 1950s and 60s - that was the time of "New Towns" such as Harlow, Stevenage, Basildon etc.
> The new towns provided modern business accommodation as well as council housing for the workers on previously green field sites.
> ...



Another "s" word you missed - at the time (at least for the next few decades, until Thatcher) they aimed to provide *sustainable* employment, too.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone got any idea what is going on here.........................


----------



## oryx (Mar 17, 2015)

Piece in the Substandard yesterday:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...esidents-on-south-london-estate-10111961.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

If our local authorities wilfully refuse to represent us, if they put up fences against us, then our first port of call ought to be every Town Hall in the country. They are public buildings, the public ought to occupy them and kick out the spiv squatters masquerading as our representatives but selling everything to the highest bidder.

Taking part in the forthcoming democratic process is a non starter, distributing it is a beginning.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 18, 2015)

Hope youse are all going to the London March for the Homeless


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 19, 2015)

Another week, another protest;
_Local resident Rosa de Souza said: “These housing protests are happening all over London. Developers are destroying communities. This is social cleansing. People don’t matter any more, just profit.”_
_Katya Nasim, a housing activist, said: “There is a sense that things are critical. People are coming together and breaking down divisions.”
http://www.theguardian.com/society/...-russell-brand-draws-150-to-sweets-way-estate_


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Hope youse are all going to the London March for the Homeless


In spirit, yes; physically no.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

The planning application for phase 3 of the Guinness Trust was advertised in the "Weekender" today  http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NKLPSLBOH6W00

Not had a chance to study it, but the summary description is below.

Theoretical deadline for public comment is 1st April - which seems very short.

*Loughborough Park Estate, Loughborough Park Road London **15/01281/FUL* 
*Proposal Demolition of remaining original blocks on site (Kenwood House, Pyrford House, Elveden House, Moyne House and the Guinness Community Centre) and construction of three blocks (C2, D and E), ranging from five to twelve storeys in height to provide; 276 new residential units; a replacement community centre and ancillary office space; new landscaping, amenity and children's play spaces; vehicular/pedestrian access and routes; car and cycle parking; refuse provision and all other associated works. Full planning permission in respect of Phase 3 of the Loughborough Park Estate redevelopment.*


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The planning application for phase 3 of the Guinness Trust was advertised in the "Weekender" today  http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NKLPSLBOH6W00
> 
> Not had a chance to study it, but the summary description is below.
> 
> ...


Any suggestion of what percentage will be social?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Any suggestion of what percentage will be social?


Part 6 of the design statement says this:
6.1 UNIT MIX & TENURE
6.0 PHASE 3 INTERNAL DESIGN
Phase 3 consists of 276 dwellings split across 3 buildings and is the
final phase of the Loughborough Park Masterplan.
The masterplan provides 487 dwellings in total. Of these - 354 (72%)
are rented, 133 (28%) are for shared ownership.
A combination of 1B, 2B & 3B dwellings are provided within Phase 3.
Each building and all associated entrances have been designed to be
tenure blind when read from the street.
This unit and tenure strategy has been agreed with the Borough’s
Planning department and forms the basis of the project’s grant
funding criteria.

Part 9 of the design statement says:
Phase 3 provides 276 Units in total, including: - 119 x 1 bed units, 80
x 2 bed units, 43 x 3 bed units. Of this accommodation, 143 units are
affordable rent and 133 units are for shared ownership.

There are ""accommodation schedules" for each block (C,D,E) but as far as I can see the split simply mentions rent or shared ownership - not target rent. market rent or anything. This needs to be in the officer report to committee, surely.
Or could they simply pass it on the ground that this application is a consolidation of what has already been approved?

We have a new catch-phrase to mull over mind:
*"entrances have been designed to be tenure blind when read from the street"*


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There are ""accommodation schedules" for each block (C,D,E) but as far as I can see the split simply mentions rent or shared ownership - not target rent. market rent or anything. This needs to be in the officer report to committee, surely.
> Or could they simply pass it on the ground that this application is a consolidation of what has already been approved?


It'll be 'affordable', which has obv. been redefined unfder this Gov. It's now 80% of market rent?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> It'll be 'affordable', which has obv. been redefined unfder this Gov. It's now 80% of market rent?


When Barratts got their Brixton Square approved the planners made them set the rent at "target rent" I seem to recall.
Surely Guinness Trust as a housing charity should be doing the same thing?

Appreciate that in the case of Barratts we are talking about a small percentage of the total development, but Barratts mission in life is to make money for the heirs of Sir Laurie Barratt whereas Guinness Trust was set up to house those in housing need.

There is masses of info on this application, including summaries of public consultations - but nowhere can I see a plain statement of what the rents or shared ownership prices will be.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There is masses of info on this application, including summaries of public consultations - but nowhere can I see a plain statement of what the rents or shared ownership prices will be.


I think you're right about the info - Guinness as an org is as transparent as you tend to get. If rent levels are not stated my guess is that's because they just haven't thought about it - my knowledge is limited but I believe policy is the 'affordable' level.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Any suggestion of what percentage will be social?





Up the junction said:


> I think you're right about the info - Guinness as an org is as transparent as you tend to get. If rent levels are not stated my guess is that's because they just haven't thought about it - my knowledge is limited but I believe policy is the 'affordable' level.



Dunno if this helps anyone - this is the breakdown from the original 2010 application which everything else seems built on - phase 2 phase 3 etc.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, on that basis I stand corrected - 90 one and two bedders at 'Intermediate Rent'. I don't even know if 'intermediate rent' is legally defined.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Well, on that basis I stand corrected - 90 one and two bedders at 'Intermediate Rent'. I don't even know if 'intermediate rent' is legally defined.


Might be "shared ownership" rather than straight up rent?


----------



## laptop (Mar 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Might be "shared ownership" rather than straight up rent?



That's what I guessed - intermediate between "for sale" and "for rent".

I wouldn't expect to see cash prices for either in a planning document - just categories like "affordable rent" (now a legal term: defined as "not affordable"). 

They don't want to have to resubmit the figures if it's held up.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2015)

And the next next one...
Central Hill Estate in Upper Norwood under threat from Lambeth regeneration – meeting 21st March


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2015)

Some photos of the "Day for Housing" event. It was packed. These photos are of the speakers from various resident groups under threat:

From the top:

Sweets Way

Guinness Trust/ Brixton

Piers Corbyn

Unite Community / Barnet Housing Action Group


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2015)

The "Day for Housing" meeting started with an introduction by the chair.


The main point of the day was to connect up the different campaigns around housing in London.


The first half of the day was short speeches from different campaigns and also an academic on the historical context.



Sweets Way Estate

The Barnet Housing Action Group set up with help of Unite Union heard about Sweets Way eviction. This estate was being cleared of residents for demolition and “regeneration”. When BHAG went there they were “gobsmacked”. Peoples belongings strewn around, houses being boarded up. BHAG helped the remaining residents resist the evictions and fight for better rehousing. The Sweets Way campaign is resident led.


The speaker said that Barnet are a Tory flagship Council. What they do with housing is what will happen to others next. Barnet want to bring in the new (not) affordable up to 80% rents for its housing for example.


Barnets attitude to the community on Sweets Way estate was to offer them unsuitable rehousing on day of eviction. The Sweets Way estate houses were liked by the residents and they did not want to leave them.


BHAG helped the residents resist eviction and take the issue through the courts. They also occupied some of the houses as a protest.


They would like more people to come and visit the occupation.



Guinness Trust

Beteil spoke well about the Guinness Trust. This is an issue we know about so I will be brief.


From evicting the ASTs GT have now said they will rehouse ASTs. But not in Brixton. So 37 are holding out to be rehoused in Brixton. They have lived in Brixton for years now as insecure ASTs. They have children at school here and are well established as part of the local community. Now Brixton is becoming popular area they are being told to go.



Paul Watts housing academic.

Paul gave the historical context.


At beginning of 20C most Londoners rented privately. For the less well off of London this meant poor housing conditions.

Paul Watts continued


At the beginning of the 20C the first Council Housing estate was built. The Boundary estate in East London ( still there btw)


During the 20C there was a process of the De- commodification of housing. That is housing increasingly became not a commodity to be bought and sold but a right. This was part of the post war Welfare State. It was State intervention that de-commodified housing. Housing became a right.


Council housing was not perfect. It was paternalistic and bureaucratic. And later Council housing did not build in enough community services.


Also by 1960s housing policies were racist. Newer Asian and Afro Caribbean immigrants could not easily get housing.


Despite this Council Housing was an important victory for the working class. Paul said he had done research interviewing old people who had moved from poor condition private housing to new Council Housing. For them it was a great improvement.


The high point of Council Housing was 1981 when in London there were 777 000 Council houses , 31% of the total housing. Now 419 000 are left.


How did happen?


1 RTB- brought in by Thatcher government. The re- commodification of housing. This helped to facilitate the land owning “democracy”


2. The collapse of new build of Council housing. In 1970 30 000 Council houses were built. In mid 2000s (under New Labour) 2 were built.


3. Stock transfers.


4. “Regeneration” of estates. All the regeneration schemes that Paul has looked at have led to loss of social housing.


5. The unpicking of the Welfare State. The ideology of the free market from 80s.


So his view is that activists need to demand that the State intervene in the housing market to build new Council housing. That housing should be a social right.





Aylesbury Estate

Speaker said that they had been involved in this for last 15 years. That now it clear that the Labour Council in Southwark were “hidden Tories”. That the occupation on the estate had been going on for 5 weeks now. She asked people to visit the occupation. That people need to support each other.



Speaker from Spain ( Plataforma de Afectados por la Hipoteca (PAH) )

She was from a group who started off in Barcelona with a few people now have groups all across Spain.


In Spain the main issue for evictions was mortgage default. They decided on a list of demands aimed at the State that could gather widespread support.


These are:



Stop evictions


Accept houses as collateral for debt ( in Spain if you lose your house you still owe the mortgage)


Increase in social housing

These are non negotiable demands. The idea is to make this a common fight. To make it everyones issue.


The stop evictions by standing in front of houses. The also “shame” politicians who do not take an interest in the housing situation.


PAH also are into “liberation of buildings” . There are lots of empty buildings in Spain. They house homeless people in liberated buildings. They prefer this term to squatting.


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………..


After this the Chair asked for people from the floor who wanted to speak.


I will try to summarise the various points rather than verbatim report.


That the different campaigns should put up their own candidate for Mayor


Private tenant said that all types of tenant should stand together. That private tenants are being squeezed out with rapid rent rises.


Do not get drawn into debate about economics by politicians. Cannot win on this. Argue on basis that housing is something we need. Do not back away from demands to get caught up in arguments about economics.


Against this view is that economics is important. That the Welfare State when it was first set up after the war was not strong enough. For example in 1959 RTB was in a Labour party manifesto.


Issue of burnout of people in campaigns. People want to be able to live a normal life.


Social cleansing in London on a massive scale (Aylesbury). There are big forces against us who profit from housing. So mass united action is necessary that unites squatters, tenants and leaseholders.


The Labour party is now the “main social cleansing party in London” (Piers)


So one broad movement for “accountable Council Housing”


Person campaigning for social housing on West Ham football club ground. The publicity for the buildings is for “vibrant new Borough Market style” and being sold in Hong Kong/ Singapore.


Simon Hardy - Left Unity candidate said that there should be right to community and housing is to important for market.


Speakers from Cressingham Gardens and Knights walk.


Speaker from Lambeth Friends of the Earth who are starting a sustainable housing campaign.


A few people are “mapping” all the different campaigns. (Someone from “Feminist Fightback)


Also architects have set up a “Concrete Action” website.


Bill from Lambeth Housing Activists outlined recent campaigns. Said that the Spanish PAH idea of a list of non negotiable demands should be done here.


That economics argument can be used against the commodification of housing. “Fight on the money”.


Homeless people are under represented in housing activism.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2015)

Photos from the demo this morning at Council leaders £90 breakfast at the Marriot Hotel.

Hotel gates locked and guarded.









Our breakfast






Banners











A bit of music in the morning


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Paul Watts housing academic.
> Paul gave the historical context.


Paul Watts seems to be the doyen of the history and theory of social housing and housing "regeneration" schemes.
I went to a lecture by him at Goldsmiths recently.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Paul Watts seems to be the doyen of the history and theory of social housing and housing "regeneration" schemes.
> I went to a lecture by him at Goldsmiths recently.



I had an interesting chat with him and told him someone I knew had been to one of his lectures.

We both agreed that history ( and some theory) is important. As he said Council housing did not just fall out of the sky.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2015)

A good article about the "Day for Housing" in the "Peoples Republic of Southwark"


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2015)

PRESS RELEASE - LAMBETH LEFT UNITY

Public forum on the Housing Crisis in Lambeth
Stockwell Community Centre
1 Studley Road
London SW4 6RA
31 March @ 7.30pm

"Lambeth Council has an appalling record on housing and has responded to the needs of profit-hungry private development companies rather than those of the people of Lambeth" says Simon Hardy, Left Unity candidate for Vauxhall constituency in the forthcoming General Election.

Simon will be hosting a panel discussion with tenants and residents from local housing estates and housing campaigners on the housing crisis.

The growing social crisis in unaffordable housing and soaring rents is reflected locally in Lambeth council's increasing inability to guarantee a secure roof over our heads.

	21,000 on the housing waiting list
3,000 new applicants a year but only able to offer homes to less than half that number
	Council houses sold off without replacing them with equivalent stock
	Debt burdens through PFI schemes that also lead to higher rents, unaffordable housing, poor repairs and negligent health and safety records
	Eviction of long-standing housing co-operatives in favour of sales to private owners
	Housing stocks transferred to housing associations/private companies with rent hikes of up to 80% market value and loss of secure tenancies
	Estate demolition and gentrification disrupting long-standing communities

What are the alternatives?

Left Unity is standing in Vauxhall to make the case for more council housing, rent controls and stricter measures against corrupt landlords. We are inviting local tenants and residents to air their concerns to find a way forward to solve them together.

Public forum on the Housing Crisis in Lambeth
Stockwell Community Centre
1 Studley Road
London SW4 6RA
31 March @ 7.30pm

Further details:
Local website:  lambethleftunity.org
National website:  leftunity.org


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If our local authorities wilfully refuse to represent us, if they put up fences against us, then our first port of call ought to be every Town Hall in the country. They are public buildings, the public ought to occupy them and kick out the spiv squatters masquerading as our representatives but selling everything to the highest bidder.
> 
> Taking part in the forthcoming democratic process is a non starter, distributing it is a beginning.



I agree with you entirely, but they _will _come for you with guns.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 26, 2015)

8ball said:


> I agree with you entirely, but they _will _come for you with guns.



Yes, the state has a monopoly on violence and is addicted to it.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2015)

Love it. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...n-brixton-to-highlight-social-housing-crisis/


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 4, 2015)

Good article by Jason on the demise of Nu Labour ALMO Lambeth Living.

What does make interesting reading is the report to Cabinet reported in the article:




> “Residents were dissatisfied with the service provided by contractors and wanted to play more of a role in selecting contractors, setting standards and monitoring performance.
> 
> There was a need for improved communications that was relevant locally and provided residents with feedback when they had been involved.”



When the ALMO was brought in the Nu Labour Council were saying it would be resident led. Instead it became yet another organisation led by officers. 

Basically the Nu Labour idea of getting away from old Labour top down provision of services was a failure. 

 Defenders of Council Housing saw ALMOs as an ideological attack by New Labour on Council Housing. A step to privatisation. 

Whilst Lambeth Living is going the future of Council Housing in Lambeth is in doubt. The estate regeneration programme is imo a further threat to Council Housing. As Cressingham Gardens residents say the "regenerated" estate will not be let on Council tenancies. 

Whilst New Labour mark2 in power in Lambeth has realised that lack of support for its core voters was a mistake the long term future of Council housing- secure housing at truly affordable rents accountable through the Cllrs- is long term going to be gradually chipped away at by Nu Labour.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2015)

London Housing and Gentrification campaigns map

Includes Cressingham Gardens, Guinness Trust and Arches from Brixton.

Map was created by Action East End




> It's also a poignant reminder of just how widespread the scourge of 'urban redevelopment' is – from council estates in Barnet and Lambeth and the total wipeout of social housing in West Ham and at the Balfron Tower, this is a problem afflicting everyone in London.
> 
> Graham Jones from Action East End told us: "We try to link up groups who may not have come into contact, try to support smaller groups at their meetings to help get started. The map is an extension of this – sometimes a community group might not realise there’s another similar campaign only just down the road, or someone thinking of starting or joining a campaign might not realise how many groups are out there who can support them."
> 
> He added: "[It's about] finding the points of common ground, realising that these fights are often ultimately about the same things: developers ploughing through the city, supported by local and national government, destroying social housing and displacing communities."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 11, 2015)

Buy-to-let landlords earn returns of up to 1,400% since 1996.
http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...ndlords-earn-returns-of-up-to-1400-since-1996


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2015)

There will be another demo outside Guiness Trust offices on Monday the 20th at 8.30am

excerpt from website below:

*NO EVICTIONS – WE WONT GO!*
Guinness are under pressure. They want all the AST tenants to leave but many of us are still refusing to go. Our campaign has so far successfully stopped them from using bailiffs, so they seem to have 2 tactics now:

1. They are pressuring ‘non-priority’ tenants (ie. single people with no entitlement to rehousing by the council) to accept alternative Guinness accommodation which in many cases is not suitable.

2. They are passing ‘priority’ tenants over to the council (i.e. families or people with health issues) and Lambeth Council are collaborating with Guinness trying to bully those people into taking private tenancies under threat that they will not be offered anything else.

Nobody needs to accept these bullying tactics and nobody should leave unless they are offered secure accommodation they are happy with. If you are not part of the campaign yet now is the time to join us! If we stick together we will win.

*A little bit more money by Guinness, the London Mayor, or Lambeth Council, could easily increase the number of new flats in Loughborough park that are for social rent instead of for sale, and then EVERY AST could be rehoused in the estate. *


PROTEST at the Guinness Housing Office to show them we won’t be bullied out of our homes. Monday 20th April 8.30am.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2015)

Also this in Clapham next week:

*Stop the Eviction - Support LAMBETH UNITED HOUSING CO-OP*
Stop the eviction of co-op resident Trace, Wednesday 22/04/15, 11.40am, SW4 0LP

The housing co-ops are continuing to fight against Lambeth selling off these publicly owned homes. Lambeth have now applied for bailiffs to remove one disabled co-op tenant who has lived in and maintained her home for 35 years.
This is a disgusting attack on a vulnerable woman and on our social housing stock (not to mention a scandalous waste of public money on legal actions) and thankfully Trace is going to resist it.
Please come and support Trace to resist this eviction on Wednesday 10.40am at Lillieshall Road Clapham SW4 0LP
Please join and share the event on facebook - 
https://www.facebook.com/events/437421369749949/


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I see that the new development being built on the site of the former Camberwell Green Job centre is being "released" next week. This release is of course "off plan" - the building work is barely started.

I know editor is particular about these things - so I looked up the planning application. 80% for private sale - 20% shared ownership.

Maybe housing activists will have to consider demonstrating at sales parties like the above to draw attention to the nonsense that is being thrust upon us.

Not even launching in Camberwell - but a hotel in Moorgate - with a video link to Hong Kong perhaps?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 22, 2015)

About 200 protesters chanting ‘social housing is a human right’ force guests from luxury property development companies to use side entrance of hotel.
http://www.theguardian.com/society/...ification-campaigners-disrupt-property-awards


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a co-operative council in action. 
Campaigners vow to resist “disgraceful” Labour Council housing co-op eviction today


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a co-operative council in action.
> Campaigners vow to resist “disgraceful” Labour Council housing co-op eviction today



And it was successfully resisted this morning. 

Kate Hoey MP turned up to oppose the eviction. 

The Council officer and bailiff turned up and went. The police looked rather like they would not be there.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2015)

A few more photos.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2015)

people blockaded the house inside and at entrance:


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2015)

Lastest info from Lambeth United FB


> After the successful eviction resistance yesterday, Lambeth Council have now applied to use High Court Bailiffs to evict Trace, a 56-year-old housing co-op resident who has lived in her home for 35 years.
> 
> What's needed now is someone prepared to 'stakeout' and document the eviction which could come at ANY TIME (address: Lillieshall Road, London SW4 0LP)
> 
> ...



High Court bailiffs are the heavy mob. They do not mess around.


----------



## luke forsythe (Apr 24, 2015)

trace newman interview while bailiffs try to evict her


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's an internal email from Cllr Matthew Bennett to his Labour colleagues trying to justify the High Court route that will now be taken to evict Trace Newton.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2015)

The folk at Dorchester Court in Herne Hill are organising a day of action on Sat - details below.
Please head down if you can,


P.S. There's more background about their situation here: https://lambethrenters.wordpress.com/2015/03/30/save-the-dorchester-court-community/


Our day of action (squeezed into 2 hours) Is happening next Saturday 2nd May from 12midday until 2pm on Dorchester Court, Herne Hill SE24 9QX. We will have banners for a press photo op which will then be on permanent display from residents balconies.

We are protesting our landlord/freeholder Manaquel Limited allowing the building to fall into disrepair while at the same time having massive rent hikes for tenants by as much as 60% in a single year. Anybody who questions these rises when their AST contract expires finds the landlord unwilling to renew and the tenant facing eviction.

We are saying enough! We ask those willing to stand with us to come and show their support.

Nearest train stop is Herne Hill or the 68, 468, 42 and P4 buses all come even closer. Bring your banners and your voices. Hope to see you there.

DC Resists


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's an internal email from Cllr Matthew Bennett to his Labour colleagues trying to justify the High Court route that will now be taken to evict Trace Newton.



The eviction is on hold at moment due to intervention from Council leader. "pending last minute discussions".


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 29, 2015)

There's a chart with Lambeth numbers of 'socially cleansed' families in this story in today's Indy http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-welfare-cuts-and-soaring-rents-10213854.html 
(I started a thread in the London and South East forum http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/50-000-families-shipped-out-of-london-by-councils.334504/)


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> There's a chart with Lambeth numbers of 'socially cleansed' families in this story in today's Indy http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-welfare-cuts-and-soaring-rents-10213854.html
> (I started a thread in the London and South East forum http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/50-000-families-shipped-out-of-london-by-councils.334504/)


Disgusting and shameful 



> _The Independent_ has uncovered cases of depression, attempted suicide and the miscarriage of a child involving those forced to move many miles away by their councils.
> 
> Some 2,707 families have been moved out of Greater London over the last two years, the figures show, to locations including Manchester, Bradford, Hastings, Pembrokeshire, Dover and Plymouth.
> 
> In many cases, councils are not telling each other when they move families, leaving vulnerable adults and children without the support they need. At least 25 councils have received homeless families without being properly notified by the councils that sent the families. The shipping out of homeless families has, until now, been happening behind closed doors. The representative body for London’s 32 boroughs, London Councils, which collects data on out-of-borough placements, has never made the figures public.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The eviction is on hold at moment due to intervention from Council leader. "pending last minute discussions".


Pending damage limitation exercises, more like.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Pending damage limitation exercises, more like.



Sounds to me like Cllr Peck stepped in to override gung ho officer and Cllr Bennett getting high court bailiffs. She is a clever political operator.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2015)

Guinness Trust have put up fences and got heavy duty security on the estate. 

Ed went down this morning

My photos from last night of fence:









Guarding a lorry





A lot outside the front entrance






I had a wander inside until told it was not "safe" to be there. More security inside the estate. You can see some at back of this photo.






You can only get in and out of estate in the paths left by the fences. It makes it look like an open prison. 

This is GT response to the demos outside the hall and entrance.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Guinness Trust have put up fences and got heavy duty security on the estate.
> 
> Ed went down this morning
> 
> ...



Friend who lives there claims the protests are holding up works, and consequently the relocation of residents into new units. And she says these relocating residents are very upset.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2015)

I notice that there's a planning application in to add balconies and frosted glass screens to the west and east elevations of Clifton Mansions - 150/01955/FUL/DC_JSL(FUL).


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Friend who lives there claims the protests are holding up works, and consequently the relocation of residents into new units. And she says these relocating residents are very upset.



Let's get the violins out - what about the poor fuckers being turfed out?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 30, 2015)

Or have I misunderstood your post?


----------



## leanderman (May 1, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Or have I misunderstood your post?



No. You got it right. Just reporting what I heard.

The friend claimed there was little sympathy for the people being kicked out, saying that most had gone early and taken the £4.7k on offer - all of them, in any case, having knowingly signed short leases.

She may be biased by the fact she has a spanking-new three-bed there at only £150pw.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 1, 2015)

To quote someone on my facebook: "There is people from my estate, guinness trust, who are part of the core movement, arguing about losing their homes, but they signed temporary contracts, and have been given over 5 bags compensation, yet they are still arguing, my mum has been there since 78, and for redevelopment has had to/yet to move twice, they wasnt given near that, if u know what u sign up to, dont try argue down the line. "


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Effrasurfer said:


> To quote someone on my facebook: "There is people from my estate, guinness trust, who are part of the core movement, arguing about losing their homes, but they signed temporary contracts, and have been given over 5 bags compensation, yet they are still arguing, my mum has been there since 78, and for redevelopment has had to/yet to move twice, they wasnt given near that, if u know what u sign up to, dont try argue down the line. "


I suggest you point them in the direction of this article: Brixton evictions and regeneration – the story of the Guinness Trust Estate in Loughborough Park, Brixton


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2015)

*Scared to speak up and with nowhere to go: is this the price of gentrification?*
Tenants on Loughborough Park estate feel intimidated in their homes after protesting against being evicted to make way for new flats.
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...on-residents-paying-true-price-gentrification


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I suggest you point them in the direction of this article: Brixton evictions and regeneration – the story of the Guinness Trust Estate in Loughborough Park, Brixton


It's interesting, thanks. Reading the Guinness Partnership website they have a page  about the Loughborough Park redevelopment. http://www.guinnesspartnership.com/about-us/press-and-media/loughborough-park-redevelopment. Also had a look at what their raison d'etre is. Seems they're a charity that also has money-making schemes and the profits go back into the social enterprise  http://www.guinnesspartnership.com/about-us/governance/legal-structures They're very transparent about everything. http://www.guinnesspartnership.com/about-us/governance/transparency-and-openness. Their Chief Exec makes a quarter of a million pounds a year.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 4, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/housing-...ations-killing-social-housing-affordable-rent "The world has changed: the future is smaller government, and less government support for the poor and vulnerable. This is not because we have chosen to deliver a government programme, but because of bigger questions such as national debt and a change in the nation's attitudes towards the role of the state."


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

Effrasurfer said:


> It's interesting, thanks. Reading the Guinness Partnership website they have a page  about the Loughborough Park redevelopment. http://www.guinnesspartnership.com/about-us/press-and-media/loughborough-park-redevelopment. Also had a look at what their raison d'etre is. Seems they're a charity that also has money-making schemes and the profits go back into the social enterprise  http://www.guinnesspartnership.com/about-us/governance/legal-structures They're very transparent about everything. http://www.guinnesspartnership.com/about-us/governance/transparency-and-openness. Their Chief Exec makes a quarter of a million pounds a year.


Wow. The man at the top makes even more while those at the bottom earn less.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 4, 2015)

All perfectly above board squire.


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2015)

leanderman said:


> No. You got it right. Just reporting what I heard.
> 
> The friend claimed there was little sympathy for the people being kicked out, saying that most had gone early and taken the £4.7k on offer - all of them, in any case, having knowingly signed short leases.
> 
> She may be biased by the fact she has a spanking-new three-bed there at only £150pw.



And I know some of the secure tenants/ residents who are sympathetic to the plight of those on short life tenancies. 

When this proposed regeneration of the estate was first went to planning committee the secure and short life tenants were united. The secure tenants wanted the short life to be rehoused on site. This was clear from the meeting. The committee put in an advisory note that the Council / GT should try to do something about this issue.

I also know one of the new Camelot people who is also sympathetic. This person had no knowledge of what was happening on the estate.

btw when your friend says they knowingly signed up. Its not like they had much choice. Its like my friend with Camelot. Camelot are shit. The "contract" Camelot make people sign is crap. There are a l lot of things in life that people cannot oppose. They sign up to them as they need the necessities of life like housing. Its not an equal market place out there of buyers and sellers.


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2015)

Effrasurfer said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/housing-...ations-killing-social-housing-affordable-rent "The world has changed: the future is smaller government, and less government support for the poor and vulnerable. This is not because we have chosen to deliver a government programme, but because of bigger questions such as national debt and a change in the nation's attitudes towards the role of the state."



Are you saying u agree with the article?

I think Housing Associations should have refused to go along with the new "affordable" model.

They are becoming more like private developers. Even if they do not see it themselves. 

They are also top down. No where in article does the writer say what the tenants think of this.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2015)

More evidence of the madness of Right To Buy.
_"Housing campaigners highlighted the mockery of the right-to-buy scheme yesterday following revelations that a Tory council spent £90 million on clawing back former social homes after selling them off."_
http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-6a70-Westminster-buys-sold-off-council-homes#.VUofC_lViko


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> More evidence of the madness of Right To Buy.
> _"Housing campaigners highlighted the mockery of the right-to-buy scheme yesterday following revelations that a Tory council spent £90 million on clawing back former social homes after selling them off."_
> http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-6a70-Westminster-buys-sold-off-council-homes#.VUofC_lViko



Yup. has happened on a smaller scale elsewhere, including Lambeth Council buying back 4 houses on Cressingham Gardens.


----------



## Effrasurfer (May 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Are you saying u agree with the article?


 No. Hence the ironic thumbs up and the facepalm.


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2015)

This event is on this Saturday:







The film is about the anti eviction movement in Spain. Which is big. The economic crisis led a lot of people under threat of eviction. Mainly owner occupiers. Started in Barcelona and spread to many cities in Spain.

Its been put on by local political group who have given a lot of support recently to various housing issues in the area.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> This event is on this Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, looks great; hope to attend.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Anyone who thought crowd funding was "alternative" or even "moral" can ponder on the advent of Crowd funded Landlords:

"CrowdLords is an Equity Crowdfunding platform. That means that Investors have a direct shareholding in the property via an SPV (Special Purpose Vehicle) alongside the LandLord.

All Shareholders share in both the income and capital returns of the property by using different classes of shares. The LandLord determines what proportion of Income (after some fixed costs) will be paid quarterly and what proportion of capital growth will be paid at the end of term to Investors.

The rest is used by the LandLord to cover all marketing, management and general maintenance of the property and the remainder is the LandLords profit."

https://www.crowdlords.com/


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone who thought crowd funding was "alternative" or even "moral" can ponder on the advent of Crowd funded Landlords:
> 
> "CrowdLords is an Equity Crowdfunding platform. That means that Investors have a direct shareholding in the property via an SPV (Special Purpose Vehicle) alongside the LandLord.
> 
> ...



Vile fucking douchebags.


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone who thought crowd funding was "alternative" or even "moral" can ponder on the advent of Crowd funded Landlords:
> 
> "CrowdLords is an Equity Crowdfunding platform. That means that Investors have a direct shareholding in the property via an SPV (Special Purpose Vehicle) alongside the LandLord.
> 
> ...



That doesn't look like an enormous scam..


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Belushi said:


> That doesn't look like an enormous scam..


Not saying it's a scam.
Just IT being deployed to produce high investment returns for people who are already rich - on the top of "hard working tenants" to coin a phrase.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Not saying it's a scam.
> Just IT being deployed to produce high investment returns for people who are already rich - on the top of "hard working tenants" to coin a phrase.


I can't really understand how that works -I'd like to see an illustrative investment - but I don't think it's is designed to appeal to the rich. More so to people who have a few grand earning less than 1% in a savings account and and cannot invest by themselves.

The first paragraph made it sound like peer to peer lending, which I think is a good thing all round. But then it seems to get more complicated.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2015)

It sounds like buying shares in a small property company tbh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

Belushi said:


> That doesn't look like an enormous scam..



Not the first time I've seen something like this being punted, and not by some bucket-shop either.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It sounds like buying shares in a small property company tbh.



Pretty much.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I can't really understand how that works -I'd like to see an illustrative investment - but I don't think it's is designed to appeal to the rich. More so to people who have a few grand earning less than 1% in a savings account and and cannot invest by themselves.
> 
> The first paragraph made it sound like peer to peer lending, which I think is a good thing all round. But then it seems to get more complicated.


A couple of years ago I was pestered with unsolicited phone calls and mail about investing in self storage. In small print at the bottom of their material it said it was NOT regulated by the FSA. I wonder if any of their investors got their money back - with or without the promised 20% yield.


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2015)

It's a scam, like investing in Bulgarian property or hotel rooms a few years ago



> All Shareholders share in both the income and capital returns of the property by using different classes of shares. *The LandLord determines what proportion of Income (after some fixed costs) will be paid quarterly and what proportion of capital growth will be paid at the end of term to Investors.*
> 
> The rest is used by the LandLord to cover all marketing, management and general maintenance of the property and the remainder is the LandLords profit."


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> A couple of years ago I was pestered with unsolicited phone calls and mail about investing in self storage. In small print at the bottom of their material it said it was NOT regulated by the FSA. I wonder if any of their investors got their money back - with or without the promised 20% yield.


Saw you at the Pop thing - I was sat on one of the sofas to your back left. Was going to say hi but was late because of the over run and had to dash off. Sorry.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Saw you at the Pop thing - I was sat on one of the sofas to your back left. Was going to say hi but was late because of the over run and had to dash off. Sorry.


I think you should have escorted me to the Beehive for a decent pint!
It was striking how young everybody was (he says). Until the chair of the Black Business Forum arrived I was the oldest by at least 20 years!


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think you should have escorted me to the Beehive for a decent pint!
> It was striking how young everybody was (he says). Until the chair of the Black Business Forum arrived I was the oldest by at least 20 years!


Devon seemed to come and go at leisure throughout. Did you gather who the maintenance groundsman guy on the panel was who defined what a Brixtonian was (if you don't know me you're not a Brixtonian).


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Devon seemed to come and go at leisure throughout. Did you gather who the maintenance groundsman guy on the panel was who defined what a Brixtonian was (if you don't know me you're not a Brixtonian).


Devon seemed to be asleep much of the time. Maybe he had jet lag. Hasn't been around for months.

I don't recall ever meeting the maintenance man. But this attitude is characteristic of Surrey generally.

I remember being told as a new arrival from Manchester that you never call on people without an appointment, and never speak unless you have been introduced.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2015)

The number of tenants evicted from their homes is at a six-year high, according to new figures, as rising rents and cuts to benefits make tenancies increasingly unaffordable.
http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...reach-six-year-high-rising-rents-benefit-cuts


----------



## Gramsci (May 20, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thanks for that, looks great; hope to attend.



The film about PAH is now online. The makers of the documentary wanted as many people as possible to be able to see it.



I did see the documentary at Art Nouveau.

It was interesting to see how this support group for those under threat of eviction worked. In Spain its owner occupiers who have fallen on hard times due to the economic crisis. One of the things that the PAH movement has done is take away the shame people feel. Stop them feeling that this is a personal failing of themselves to that its a failure of the system. Its that ideological pressure that its a personal fault that leads one to lose home.Its not its the system. 

The second thing that PAH fostered was that economics of housing was not that complicated. One is made to feel that its something only a trained lawyer/ banker can understand. One of the PAH volunteers said the first time he went to negotiate with one of the Spanish banks he felt it intimidating. He realised it was quite simple really. They want the debt written off. That was it.

PAH found that a mass movement where people were there own experts and supported each other meant that the banks decided to negotiate rather than evict. 

PAH is part self help, part therapy and part direct action. It does not have leaders. Anyone can set up a group in there town as long as they follow basic principles of PAH.

The thing about Spain is that the economic crisis hit really hard there. It was not the same as Greece. Its was a banking crisis. People were losing homes.

PAH is partly I think about fostering solidarity and community. Values that are not part of cut throat capitalism. 

Someone told me that Spain has tradition of politics being on the streets and direct.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2015)

Landlords enjoy £14 billion in tax breaks as the Tories look to slaughter the poor with £12 billion in welfare cuts.
http://www.theguardian.com/politics...breaks-buy-to-let-expansion-mortgage-interest


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Landlords enjoy £14 billion in tax breaks as the Tories look to slaughter the poor with £12 billion in welfare cuts.
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...breaks-buy-to-let-expansion-mortgage-interest



Unsurprising.
Wonder how many more of our elected representatives in Parliament will get into Buy-to-Let over the next 5 years? It's already more than a third of them.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Landlords enjoy £14 billion in tax breaks as the Tories look to slaughter the poor with £12 billion in welfare cuts.
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...breaks-buy-to-let-expansion-mortgage-interest



Also linked on that page is article by the geographer Danny Dorling saying that home ownership has historically been recent and short lived social phenomena. Most people used to rent and that is returning now. 

What I do find irritating about the Guardian is their shock at people making a profit. Shock horror in a Capitalist society housing is used as a commodity. That is how Capitalism works.

The idea behind the neo liberal free market was that people pursuing there own selfish ends without interference from the State would produce good social outcomes. This clearly has not happened.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2015)

Radio 4 had programme this evening on I player now about developers getting out of building affordable housing on large developments. Didnt really tell me anything new.

Worth a listen for confirming how supine Labour Councils are in dealing with developers.

Also demonstrated how Council planning departments do not take developers on. In one case a journalist worked out that one developers "feasibility assessment" ( used to argue that building social housing would make a scheme "unviable") was a load of bollox. By the simple process of looking at nearby property prices. Why a Council planning department was incapable of this is beyond me. Usually "feasibility assessments" are confidential. Even Cllrs on planning committees do not get them. They have to rely on officers. This one was released on FOI.

Thirdly the programme showed the Boris does not really give a shit about affordable housing. He is no air defending a developer. Then programme shows that his arguement is incorrect.

Fourthly shows how developers use any way to get out of building social housing. The Greenwich development ( much was  made of this after the dome exhibition finished). The lastest developers are busy arguing the affordable element down. It appears using as one argument that the site was contaminated  and need to be cleaned up prior to building. However the programme shows that the government had already footed the bill for this some time ago.

Of course in the need for balance there were some rather unconvincing statements from developers about how hard it is for them.


----------



## oryx (May 26, 2015)

There was an interesting feature on the Robert Elms programme today.

A man who'd written an account of being a squatter in current times was being interviewed. One of the things he said was that the legislation to criminalise squatting in residential properties was due to the Tories being aware that i) due to the property market being how it is there were going to be a lot of properties left empty by investors and ii) imminent benefit cuts would make a lot of people homeless and the two would lead to a rise in squatting.

No doubt been said before but this was the first time I'd heard that theory.


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

We need to take some inspiration from the Catalans and Spanish

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/dan-hancox-barcelona-en-com-take-back-the-city-284


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2015)

More state violence against the homeless here;
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...-16-grosvenor-street-ordered-leave-high-court


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2015)

oryx said:


> There was an interesting feature on the Robert Elms programme today.
> 
> A man who'd written an account of being a squatter in current times was being interviewed. One of the things he said was that the legislation to criminalise squatting in residential properties was due to the Tories being aware that i) due to the property market being how it is there were going to be a lot of properties left empty by investors and ii) imminent benefit cuts would make a lot of people homeless and the two would lead to a rise in squatting.
> 
> No doubt been said before but this was the first time I'd heard that theory.



TBF, I first copped to this when Chuka Ummuna signed up to the criminalisation legislation a couple of years ago - why else suddenly fill a gap that'd been around for decades?


----------



## CH1 (May 27, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Radio 4 had programme this evening on I player now about developers getting out of building affordable housing on large developments.
> 
> Worth a listen for confirming how supine Labour Councils are in dealing with developers.
> Also demonstrated how Council planning departments do not take developers on. In one case a journalist worked out that one developers "feasibility assessment" ( used to argue that building social housing would make a scheme "unviable") was a load of bollox. By the simple process of looking at nearby property prices. Why a Council planning department was incapable of this is beyond me. Usually "feasibility assessments" are confidential. Even Cllrs on planning committees do not get them. They have to rely on officers. This one was released on FOI.


2 interesting tit-bits in the programme (at least for me):
Lambeth Cllr Kevin Craig complaining that council planning committees were now relatively impotent trying to set terms for social housing - compared to when he was Chair of Planning (15 years ago I believe).

It was also stated that Greenwich Council were so cheesed off with confidential viability assessments undermining social benefits from developments that they were proposing to make these reports publicly available.  Would that Lambeth Council would do the same!


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2015)

Just thought I should pass on the FT view of Right to Buy (Tories wrong to buy votes..)
[I just picked it up on the 171 coming back from New Cross - honest]


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 31, 2015)

Yes, unarguable.


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Just thought I should pass on the FT view of Right to Buy (Tories wrong to buy votes..)
> [I just picked it up on the 171 coming back from New Cross - honest]
> View attachment 72120



I know people in this road who voted Tory because of this bribe. I can't blame them. 

But the policy is simply terrible, as the author makes clear.


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Just thought I should pass on the FT view of Right to Buy (Tories wrong to buy votes..)
> [I just picked it up on the 171 coming back from New Cross - honest]
> View attachment 72120



FT is always worth a read. Pity its so expensive and the online version is pay site.

Martin Wolf changed from being an advocate of Thatcher/ Reagan "free market" to returning to Keynesianism. He has been critical of austerity economics.

He misses the point imo. The Tories want to destroy social housing. Its main aim is not a bribe. Its to destroy the idea of social housing as its developed over the last hundred years once and for all. 

He is right to say RTB played a role in reducing Council housing building. Now they want to get rid of HAs.

He is also right to say "it amounts to nothing less than the expropriation of private property".

A lot of this housing belongs to organisations who started out from philanthropic gifts in 19C and charitable gifts of land. This is not State owned property. Some HAs more recently got government grants. But not all. So a Tory government is interfering in property rights here.

Interesting point he is making.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 31, 2015)

It is of course the usual context-free "apolitical" (i.e. political) stuff, refusing to look at why any of these policies come about. Nothing about, say, a good slice of the motivation being to continue the bubble—a very important economic issue, one would have thought.


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2015)

Take Peabody for example



> The Trust was founded in 1862 by London-based American banker George Peabody, who in the 1850s had developed a great affection for London, and determined to make a charitable gift to benefit it.....
> in a letter to _The Times_ on 26 March 1862, he launched the Peabody Donation Fund, with an initial gift of £150,000. The aim of the organisation, he said, would be to "ameliorate the condition of the poor and needy of this great metropolis, and to promote their comfort and happiness". The paper reported, "We have today to announce an act of beneficence unexampled in its largeness and in the time and manner of the gift".[2] Shortly before his death in 1869, Peabody increased his gift to a munificent £500,000.[3]
> 
> The Peabody Trust was later constituted by Act of Parliament, stipulating its objectives to work solely within London for the relief of poverty. This was to be expressed through the provision of model dwellings for the capital's poor.


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It is of course the usual context-free "apolitical" (i.e. political) stuff, refusing to look at why any of these policies come about. Nothing about, say, a good slice of the motivation being to continue the bubble—a very important economic issue, one would have thought.



Wolf assumes that his view that "its not the job of government to fulfill all the aspirations people possess unless doing so responds to a fundamental social need" is just commonsense. He is a technocrat who believes in "apolitical" policy making.

What he does not see is that this is political viewpoint.

Stiglitz another Keynesian is much more political.


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2015)

It's so insane this policy that it could even fail through court challenges from the housing associations.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> FT is always worth a read. Pity its so expensive and the online version is pay site.
> 
> Martin Wolf changed from being an advocate of Thatcher/ Reagan "free market" to returning to Keynesianism. He has been critical of austerity economics.
> 
> ...


He seems to misunderstand the nature and funding of Housing Associations. But his point that tenants who are lucky enough to have social housing, and the resources to use RTB turns social housing into a lottery game at entry level and at RTB level. Not to speak of subsequent leakage into the Buy to Let market - at further massive potential cost to the tax payer.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2015)

1. The campaign against Guinness Housing Association's regeneration of the Loughborough Park estate continues...
AST tenants are still living there with the threat of eviction hanging over them and demanding rehousing by Guinness in secure accommodation.

Activists are continuing to occupy 86 Elveden House in solidarity with the AST tenants resisting eviction and to protest against Guinness plans to demolish the remaining blocks. To get involved check out the website at https://guinnessoccupation.wordpress.com/2015/05/18/new-occupation-at-guinness/

*Guinness Tenants and Housing Activists will be picketing the Lambeth Planning Committee on Tuesday the 16th of June (meet in front of Lambeth Town Hall at 6.30pm) *where Guinness are applying for planning permission to demolish the last remaining old blocks. We are demanding that Lambeth refuse the planning permission to build new high rise apartment blocks because Guinness intend to sell them at full market rate (part buy-part rent) or rent them at 'affordable' rents which are up to 80% of the market rate and so way above what most people can afford. We want these blocks to be refurbished which would be a much cheaper option so that they can be re-let to secure tenants on SOCIAL rents that are truly affordable.
If Guinness are allowed to get rid hundreds of social rented flats in loughborough park then it is one more nail in the coffin for Brixton as a real mixed community and another step towards making Brixton a gentrified haven for the city rich.

Bring a banner on Tuesday and join and share the facebook event here-
https://www.facebook.com/events/867509809986645/870378209699805/


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It's so insane this policy that it could even fail through court challenges from the housing associations.


Maybe they could extend it even further so that anybody has the right to buy any house they ever sleep in? At a discount.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2015)

Article about Central Hill Estate ( like Cressingham Gardens Council want to redevelop this estate)



> STORMY MEETING AT CENTRAL HILL – Lambeth accused of ‘divide and rule’ tactics by estate’s tenants and leaseholders


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Article about Central Hill Estate ( like Cressingham Gardens Council want to redevelop this estate)



Totally unsurprised at Lucia Deere trying to close down the choices available to residents. She attempted that here, too.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Totally unsurprised at Lucia Deere trying to close down the choices available to residents. She attempted that here, too.


Lucia Deere even objected to at least one of the working group meetings here being fully minuted, on the grounds that she felt "railroaded by it".


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure if it was posted here but wanted to post up this response to Lord Adonis IPPR report on housing

http://www.londonforum.org.uk/reports/'City_Villages'_-_Bowie_response_28March15.pdf


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Lucia Deere even objected to at least one of the working group meetings here being fully minuted, on the grounds that she felt "railroaded by it".



Which is why I'm an advocate of recording everything.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Which is why I'm an advocate of recording everything.


A pity that none of it was audiorecorded then - hindsight is perfect.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Not sure if it was posted here but wanted to post up this response to Lord Adonis IPPR report on housing
> 
> http://www.londonforum.org.uk/reports/'City_Villages'_-_Bowie_response_28March15.pdf



An interesting read.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2015)

This Saturday we are joining up with other local activists groups to discuss how we organise and how we can take lessons from successful housing groups such as the PAH in Spain to strengthen our movement here.

Join and share the meeting on facebook here...
https://www.facebook.com/events/927289070670693/

Saturday
at 18:00–20:00



Show Map
Art Nouveau Brixton
77 Atlantic Road, SW9 8PU London, United Kingdom
This meeting is to bring together housing campaigners in South London with a representative from the PAH in Spain 

The PAH is a grassroots organisation fighting evictions in Spain which has grown to 250,000 members in a few years. 

The housing movement in the UK has also gathered huge momentum in the past few years. In Lambeth alone we have numerous activist groups campaigning on housing issues such as Lambeth Housing Activists, Private Renters groups, Housing Action Southwark and Lambeth (HASL), Brixton Action Group Against Gentrification and Evictions (BAGAGE), Unite Community, estate based campaigns such as Save Cressingham Gardens, the Guinness Trust campaign, occupation groups, the housing co-ops and many others...!

This meeting is to bring people together to look at what has worked in Spain and what methods we have used to organise here - what tactics are working well? what can we learn from each other? Could we come together to form a common housing organisation in south london? Everything up for discussion and everyone's contribution welcome.

Food and drink on sale during meeting and another opportunity to watch 'Si Se Peude', the film about PAH, after the meeting.

Children are welcome - and we want to finish by 8 at the latest for people with children, so we will aim to start on time!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2015)

Latest news on Guinness Trust:


The campaign for Guinness tenants continues as one of the last AST tenants is threatened with eviction. Most of the other ASTs have been offered alternative accommodation but Marian has not. She is due in court on Friday and is appealing for supporters to come to the court to protest outside.

Protest for Marian - Stop the eviction
Lambeth County Court Cleaver St, Kennington London SE11 4DZ
Friday 28th of August 1.30pm

Sign up and share the protest on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/events/149810135356701/150729038598144/



*Marian’s story
Words/told by Aleksandra*








A desolate Guinness estate in Loughborough Park in Brixton seemingly comes to life in the evenings when just a few lights in the windows strive to brighten a dim landscape. Most of the tenants have already left. They have been rehoused by Guinness after the tenants campaign and occupation. Still not everybody was so lucky.

Marian is a Guinness Trust assured shorthold tenant (AST) and she has been living in Kenwood House in Loughborough Park since 2007. Due to the ongoing regeneration of the estate she received a Section 21 notice last year but the court stopped the possession order against Marian and ordered compensation due to damp and the general bad condition of the flat. She received the compensation and was moved to a flat in a better condition in the same building.

This year, at the turn of February and March all her neighbours started to receive possession order letters, but not her. She contacted the Guinness Housing Office when her neighbours had been offered alternative accommodation but she had not been made any offers. She was told that a flat had been offered to her but she had turned it down. A day before she had received a call from Guinness and she was told that Guinness would see what they could do with her case. This phone call was classified by Guinness as an offer. After Marian attempted to clarify the situation this phonecall was reclassified as a misunderstanding.

On the 12th of June Marian received a letter stating that she was next to be rehoused but after two weeks a possession order arrived. Additionally, Guinness informed her that they cannot rehouse her as she has ‘no recourse to public funds’ and referred her to LambethCouncil.

Soon after she received a call from the Lambeth Moving on Team and she was offered help with finding private accommodation. She contacted private landlords who told her that she does not meet their eligibility criteria due to her low salary.Therefore the Lambeth Moving onTeam offered to help her find private accommodation outside of London.

Her attempts to contact Guinness housing officers were unsuccessful as they were constantly in meetings, and nobody a tGuinness wanted to speak with her. Now she has discovered that the transfer application form she sent to them in April is not on her Guinness file. Very recently Marian received a call from the Guinness Housing Manager who informed her that “the clock is ticking”...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2015)

This was in a thread on UK politics. Worth putting here.

Compares uptake of free school meals in London. Graph shows that in central London , including Lambeth, the number of children having free school meals has dropped. A sign likely to do with poorer families moving out of central London. Not easy to categorically link this to changes in welfare. But still shows that London is getting more divided. There has been increase in free school meals on the edges of London at the same time.



> Sadiq Khan, the prospective London mayoral candidate who obtained the figures, said government policies were creating an increasingly segregated city.
> 
> “This data shows that the government’s policies on welfare and housing have caused social cleansing in London on a vast scale,” said Khan. “Families have been driven out of large parts of the city ... this is not the kind of London I grew up in or want my daughters to live in.”





> Tony Travers, a professor at the London School of Economics, said the flight of poorer families from the capital was, in part, a consequence of government policy.
> 
> “I would be surprised if government policies like the bedroom tax and the benefits cap had not had a displacement effect and that is what we appear to be seeing here.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2015)

> Dear Housing Activists,
>
> Guinness are pressing ahead with their plans to evict their remaining
> shorthold tenants. We urgently need supporters to stop Ibrahim's eviction
> this Friday -
> Friday 18th September 7.30am (bailiffs due at 8am) - stop Ibrahim's eviction
> Kenwood House, Loughborough Park, SW9 8NL
> Facebook event here Stop Ibrahim's Eviction | Facebook


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> > Dear Housing Activists,
> >
> > Guinness are pressing ahead with their plans to evict their remaining
> > shorthold tenants. We urgently need supporters to stop Ibrahim's eviction
> ...



Cancelled as Guiness Trust have last minute rehoused him.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Heard the one about the Brixton *"Right to Buy"* house going for £1,350,000?
3 Bedroom semi-detached house | Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9 | £1,350,000 | haart
This Victorian Villa is down as having 3 bedrooms - but probably if you discount all the "en suite" shit had 5 to start with.

Pity about the garden though - if Lambeth Council hadn't nicked much of it to give to Metropolitan to build "Heritage Close" the house might have fetched nearer the £2 million required in a yuppy conservation area.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2015)

There was an interesting article by Anthony Hilton in the Standard 29th Sept entitled Swept under the carpet: Truth about Tory plans for Housing Associations.

Seems not to be available  online.
Main points were these:
1. Right to buy on HA properties was launched as a bolt from the blue without consultation.
2. Housing Associations are being pressured to agree to this - with a veiled threat that they may be re-classified as public bodies, thereby giving the government the right to sell off what they want of the HA housing stock.
3. Government has encouraged the HA movement to borrow funds on the commercial market from insurance companies etc. Now the chancellor has announced that rents are pegged to inflation - 1%. This makes commercial borrowing much more difficult as the safety of the loans is now in doubt - including downgrading the classification of existing loans.

Hilton's conclusion is that the current government policy on Housing Association social housing is in as much of a mess as local authority social housing - and is potentially destabilising the whole sector.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting Analysis radio 4 podcast on Housing Benefit this week.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Interesting Analysis radio 4 podcast on Housing Benefit this week.


Yes - I heard it on the radio and listened again
(link is http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06bnbpx)

Seems like McDonnell/Corbyn solution wouldn't muck around agonising like that. They advocate rent control in the private sector.

The Radio 4 Analysis programme seemed to imply that Tory policy had been to allow social & private sector rents to converge at a high level - but now they can't afford it.

BTW at the beginning of the programme Paul Johnson (presenter) was discussing social housing with someone in Nelson Square, Southwark. If you Google that address you will see former right to buy flats on offer for £350,000 in 2012.

The programme hardly mentioned the effect of right to buy, and only a couple of times mentioned that private rents rise to the maximum level that Housing Benefit will pay.

They person advocating higher density living should now read the Standard articles on Angel Town - it is still going on. So his argument that people being unwilling to sleep 2 or 4 to a room is "uneconomic" seemed a bit Nazi to me. How many does his family sleep to a room? - or is that only for "the poor people" to put up with?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Lambeth Council say Dan Leno's house at 56 Akerman Road is being converted for social rent as part of a section 106 scheme.
New homes taking shape  on  Akerman  Road, Lambeth


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 18, 2015)

*Bump* Millionaires let homeless live in to-be-developed building, for now at least (Guardian)

Former Man United stars tell squatters in £1.5m hotel: stay for winter


----------



## HOUSINGMAZE (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi All,

New to this and hope this is the right thread to post my question and experience. I am currently in the homeless pathway for women which is managed by St Mungo's The Broadway. I am already on the housing list in band C2 and bid weekly. I have been advised by CAB who made enquiries for me that should I moved onto the "PRAS" (Private Rented ? Scheme) I would be placed in a private accommodation with a Housing Benefit rent cover guarantee for two years. I would also be placed on the higher bidding band B. My worries here are, what happens after 2 years? and well does going along with this really set me up in a better position to bid?

However, after speaking to one of the area managers today from the charity I was told that they've flat out been told in area meetings with Lambeth Council that "there is no social housing for your clients" and the person themselves said "there is no social housing in Lambeth". I asked if I could look to neighbouring boroughs and was told "no" as I don't have a connection. I have family connection in social housing in Kensington and Chelsea but ha! that's less likely. I appreciate that there are market forces at play regarding the "trendy Brixton" movement, which is why I am happy to look at neighbouring boroughs. 

But it's really confusing to know what to do. Some people have refused the PRAS pathway and eventually got given a direct offer, however their circumstances where more extreme than mine. So I would like some advice of what to do. 

Lost in the Maze


----------



## CH1 (Nov 14, 2015)

HOUSINGMAZE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this and hope this is the right thread to post my question and experience. I am currently in the homeless pathway for women which is managed by St Mungo's The Broadway. I am already on the housing list in band C2 and bid weekly. I have been advised by CAB who made enquiries for me that should I moved onto the "PRAS" (Private Rented ? Scheme) I would be placed in a private accommodation with a Housing Benefit rent cover guarantee for two years. I would also be placed on the higher bidding band B. My worries here are, what happens after 2 years? and well does going along with this really set me up in a better position to bid?
> 
> ...


I know nothing at all about this subject - but I have a friend who was in a hostel in Kenbury Street SE5 for about 2 years and eventually got a lovely flat in St George Wharf at Vauxhall - a social housing part of the development managed by Notting Hill Housing.

I'm not saying is is easy - after all I would describe 2 years of bidding as persistent effort on my friend's part. But he did manage it.
He got his flat 2 years ago. 

My feeling is he would have been less likely to have got his successful offer if he had moved out of the hostel into private rented. But as I say I am just articulating a hunch. Maybe someone else can advise you with benefit of full knowledge of the system.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 14, 2015)

HOUSINGMAZE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this and hope this is the right thread to post my question and experience. I am currently in the homeless pathway for women which is managed by St Mungo's The Broadway. I am already on the housing list in band C2 and bid weekly. I have been advised by CAB who made enquiries for me that should I moved onto the "PRAS" (Private Rented ? Scheme) I would be placed in a private accommodation with a Housing Benefit rent cover guarantee for two years. I would also be placed on the higher bidding band B. My worries here are, what happens after 2 years? and well does going along with this really set me up in a better position to bid?
> 
> ...



In terms of actual available local authority social housing (i.e. a council flat or house), your informants are being reasonably honest: There's been a net loss of local authority social housing in Lambeth every year for at least the last 15 years, so you have to be very lucky indeed to get a place, even given the promised "1,000 extra homes for social rent" promise Lambeth Council have made.

With housing associations and private rental, although your chances are better, they're still not brilliant. That's purely down to the lack of available *affordable* housing supply measured against demand. The whole "two years" thing is part of a lamebrained central government idea that slightly more secure tenure through govt guarantees will give local authorities more leverage when re-negotiating your rent after the two years is up. 

You *might* have better luck with Southwark, but even then, they've not only lost supply to "Right to Buy", but also due to their projects at Heygate, Aylesbury and a couple of other estates.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2015)

Will the "Right to Buy" thing continue to exist in England? Oh, I suppose that's not the important issue here.

I would go for the 2 years thing, myself, but I know it's a horrible situation to be in. I really hope you can have a home soon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Will the "Right to Buy" thing continue to exist in England? Oh, I suppose that's not the important issue here.



It's a massively-important issue, insofar as it's a major route through which the Tories will continue to dissolve public/social housing as we know it. I'd even go as far as saying that the govt will extend the size of "discount" for local authority and housing association tenants wanting to exercise/having little financial choice but to exercise RtB.
Apart from RtB, local authority social housing stock will also be relentlessly thinned through the legislation to force local authorities to sell any so-called "prime" social housing they own - effectively, in some parts of London this will mean (due to high price inflation for housing) that every time a 3 or even 2 bedroom property becomes void, the council will have to sell it.


----------



## HOUSINGMAZE (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey thanks so much for responding. I guess it really would be useful to know if going for temporary private housing under the LA scheme would in fact lessen or improve my chances. On paper, and direct advice given by Lambeth is that it would place me in a higher bidding band. But I would really like to get some more advice on this, is there any organisation that may know the answers?

Talking more broadly on social housing stock, part of me feels like someone specifically should be held accountable for not "clocking in" essential paperwork as part of local development deals that had previously promised to deliver a set percentage of housing stock. I feel if we start to ferociously make individual people responsible less of these things would happen. I have lost patience with workers too at DWP or Local Authorities who are "just following orders". There needs to be a social and legal obligation to act responsibly regardless of what you are being made to do. And if that makes them worried about losing their jobs they ought to unionise.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2016)

*TUES 5 Jan: Demonstration against the Housing Bill*
The government is rushing the Housing Bill through parliament. It looks set to destroy social housing as we know it, forcing councils to sell off their homes, replacing lifetime tenancies with 2 year ones, introducing market rents for all but those on the lowest incomes and funneling government support into unaffordable ‘starter homes’ rather than the new social housing we need. It will also make it easier for private landlords to evict tenants, and remove provision for travellers.

The next debate on the bill is on 5 January. Join the rolling demonstration outside parliament from 12 noon, followed by a Kill the Housing Bill campaign meeting inside from 5pm (allow 30 mins to get through security)


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2016)

The Housing Bill is difficult to understand.

Polly Toynbee article about the danger of it when its passed.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2016)

Got this from Lambeth Housing Activists:

Around 200 people took part in the protest today outside parliament against the Housing Bill. 100 more joined John McDonnell, Jeremy Corbyn and housing campaigners inside parliament this evening for a protest meeting.

There is a real sense of urgency now about building this campaign and getting the widest possible involvement to stop the Tories doing away with social housing for good.

At the conference 'Another Lambeth is Possible' before Christmas we agreed to organise a march against the Bill, specifically from Lambeth, and we have now called it for Saturday the 30th of January.
Assembling at 12noon at the Imperial War Museum and marching to Downing Street for 2pm

Other groups are discussing marching to join us from other parts of the city and there will also be a *Kill the Housing Bill organising meeting* from 11am to 1pm on *Saturday 16 January* at the Unite offices at 128 Theobalds Road, London WC1X 8TN.

So please sign up on Facebook to join the Lambeth March against the Housing Bill and please share it widely or forward the leaflet text below to your email lists.



I attach a leaflet people can print off for friends and neighbours.

Keep up to date with plans for the day on our website - www.housingactivists.co.uk

Or join our googlegroup where we do a lot of our organising leafletting etc (just email back and ask to be added)


Text of leaflet - please email it to all your organisations, friends etc

March against the Housing Bill

*Saturday 30th January*

*Imperial War Museum 12pm*(Kennington rd/Lambeth rd)

March to Cameron’s publicly funded home in

*Downing Street for 2pm*


*The Housing Bill marks the end of social housing:*

The end of secure lifetime tenancies. Council tenancies will be for 2 to 5 years with no right to pass it on to your children.

Landlords will have access to tenant’s personal income information and if households start to earn over £40,000 (a couple on the living wage) they will be hit with a PAY-TO-STAY TAX for the difference between their social rent and the market rent – in Waterloo that would be an average of £26,000.

Local authorities will be forced to sell ‘high value’ properties whenever they come vacant – what flat in London is not high value? Housing association tenants will get the right to buy, so reducing stock further.

Private renters and travellers will have reduced housing rights.

Developers will have to build ‘starter homes’ for sale instead of ‘affordable’ homes for rent. Starter homes will be worth up to £450,000 and sold at a 20% discount – but only to people with enough money to get that kind of a mortgage!


Join the march, lobby your MP, spread the word and kill this bill.

More info on housingactivists.co.uk or radicalhousingnetwork.org.

Contact info@architectsforsocialhousing.co.uk or 07834 828 292 to help.


Called by Lambeth Housing Activists, Architects for Social Housing & Streets Kitchen (Look for us all on Facebook)


----------



## CH1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Helen Hayes spoke in the debate - see here Brixton news, rumour and general chat - January 2016


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2016)

More info on the effect of the Housing Bill here. "The End of Council Housing" 



> Among the bill’s scores of proposals are a few that cut straight to the heart of what council housing has traditionally been all about. For a start, the government wants to end the system of permanent council tenancies – which was cemented while Margaret Thatcher was in power – and replace it with arrangements that will be reviewed every two to five years, meaning that for new tenants, council housing will no longer represent anything secure or dependable, let alone be passed between generations.
> 
> There are also plans to introduce a policy for council tenants known as pay to stay, whereby households that collectively earn more than £30,000 a year (£40,000 in London) could be presented with a choice: either move out, or be charged rents “at market or near market levels” (or, weirdly enough, work less). At the same time – and this is where it all gets almost comically complicated – so as to subsidise housing associations that will now have to sell houses and flats under a newly extended right-to-buy scheme, councils are to be forced to sell their highest-value homes as soon as they become vacant.



Also good piece by Chakrabortty



> This isn’t a serious housing policy. It represents nothing less than a death blow to council housing in central London, and a full-throttle attack on tenants in social housing everywhere. It will hand to big developers tens of billions in taxpayers’ money – for building “affordable” housing that most Britons simply cannot afford. This is ideology at its purest: the thinnest of rhetoric draped around a naked transfer of money and resources from the poor to the rich.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Housing Bill - continued (watching live Tuesday 12th 2.10pm)*
*Mark Field (Con) - City of London*
Bit of a lefty for the Tories - contrasting HA vs private rented in Pimlico [thinks private rents insupportably high and that giving HA tenants right to buy is very unjust in London in that people who already have a subsidised rent given a massive subsidy to buy which is likely to end up with the property then rented out privately].
Mark Field sounded like a more left-wing version of Frank!

immediately followed by *Helen Hayes (Dulwich and East Brixton)*
She read her speech again - but got quavering and emotional about poor housing conditions in the private sector.
Could not get much of it as I was typing the above.

Now its the turn of Stephen Hammond (Con) - Wimbledon. This man comes across as a mercenary c*nt. May shortly be reaching for the OFF switch.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Tim Farron (Lib Dem leader) flooded area in Cumbria attacking HA right to buy - says the measures in the bill give a choice of either a quick or slow death for social housing. Clearly the bill is designed get rid of social housing. 
Farron is proposing an amendment to require a replacement home of the same tenure to be provided before a home is sold off. (amendment 109)


----------



## CH1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Part of today's Sunday Politics was about social housing in Brixton and Bermondsey.

They walked Pastor Mimi Asher, erstwhile Myatts Fields resident and opponent of gang culture, round the new Angell Town area with two of her charges. She was allegedly of the opinion that Myatts Fields being knocked down was a good thing (this was stated by a narrator), although it was pointed out that new build on Oval Quarter cost £800,000 per house to buy.

This was not an in depth interview, more of a quickie BBC canter through the issues without discussion.

Naturally the studio pundits (Labour MP for Bermondsey  and Tory Mp for Hendon) managed to turn it into a party political blame and credit game within microseconds. What a shame there was no proper exploration of the issues and history.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2016)

Pointed out to me today the the Mirror has been covering the Tories plans ( destruction) of social housing and backing saving whats left of social housing. 

Politicians slam end of right to lifetime tenancy - now join the fightback


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

The opinion of Joan Twelves ex Labour Cllr - attempt to rejoin Labour Party now Corbyn is leader rejected:

Why do I oppose the Housing Bill?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

March against the Housing Bill 30th Jan

More info on march and background info here.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> March against the Housing Bill 30th Jan
> 
> More info on march and background info here.



Separate thread with this info would be good. I should be there. See you then.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2016)

(Lord) Victor Adebowale (Crossbencher) disussing adverse effects of Housing Bill - especially wrt Housing Co-ops, special needs housing (Mental Health & addiction recovery)

This is on internet only (very democratic, eh?)

Up till now I heard Baroness Thornhill of Watford (LD) - reasonably good (maiden) speech.

Outstanding was Bishop of St Albans, who went through all the issues regarding forced sale of HA properties, esp wrt rural areas. V Good on non affordability of affordable housing. Social housing needed- definitely NOT starter homes to buy.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2016)

Some photos of the march:


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2016)

This one made me laugh:


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2016)

Cressingham:


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2016)

Report from London Live with the local Green Party Rashid Nix interview

Protestors march from Lambeth to Downing Street against Housing bill


----------



## boohoo (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm gutted I couldn't make it - my daughter wasn't very well. Hope it went well.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Had anyone heard of new social rent homes on the Fenwick Estate?

Me neither - but Lambeth are trumpeting it on their Twitter feed:


This seems to be a TFL profect connected with Northern Line redevelopments at Nine Elms.

Still Lambeth "communications" department are never slow to blow their own trumpet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Had anyone heard of new social rent homes on the Fenwick Estate?
> 
> Me neither - but Lambeth are trumpeting it on their Twitter feed:
> 
> ...




This will be the new homes built on the site of the old homes, I expect, given that Lambeth posted a public demolition notice about 4 months ago.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> This will be the new homes built on the site of the old homes, I expect, given that Lambeth posted a public demolition notice about 4 months ago.


So not necessarily an increase in social housing stock at all?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So not necessarily an increase in social housing stock at all?



Seems not. It's like with Cressingham - demolition of 300 homes (210-ish still social housing), and building of 158 new homes only produces a net gain of 23 extra social homes. 
I'm pretty sure Fenwick is another "demolish, rebuild more densely, flog off/private rent the surplus" venture.


----------



## Walker (Feb 29, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Seems not. It's like with Cressingham - demolition of 300 homes (210-ish still social housing), and building of 158 new homes only produces a net gain of 23 extra social homes.
> I'm pretty sure Fenwick is another "demolish, rebuild more densely, flog off/private rent the surplus" venture.



The Lambeth tweet refers to the new buildings along the railway line, at Clapham North. Luckily, this will not involve demolition of any homes.

Those buildings are just the start. Some info is here:
Fenwick

Lambeth is very quiet about many aspects of this regeneration project. On the surface, it seems like it ticks off all of the boxes: 'public engagement', 'affordable housing', etc. On a better look, things stop adding up. Such as - the new housing units will be 60% more expensive then current homes: which means, for example, that a mortgage-free freeholder wishing to stay on the estate would have to take mortgage again. Lambeth avoids the term luxury flats. 

Having spoken to the architects, I understand that the intention is to demolish all of the estate (including freehold properties) and to replace those with those square tall high density units. 
No final decision had been taken, therefore the number of homes it will create is unknown. Decision is due in the next month or so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

Walker said:


> The Lambeth tweet refers to the new buildings along the railway line, at Clapham North. Luckily, this will not involve demolition of any homes.
> 
> Those buildings are just the start. Some info is here:
> Fenwick
> ...



Not being cynical, but don't kid yourself that a decision hasn't been made. While talking to the cabinet "member" for housing last week, he claimed that by 2018, 300 new affordable homes, and 200 new homes for social rent will have been completed in the borough. He wouldn't be publicly touting those numbers if they hadn't already made decisions regarding the fate of the 6 "regen" estates - although I suspect that the total includes Somerleyton, because the business model for the six estates doesn't produce enough (Cressingham's densification alone will only include 25% affordable (38) and 15% social rent (23) out of over 150 new homes).
They've already decided to kebab us, they're just getting their ducks in a row - i.e. rigging everything in their favour, including oversight and cabinet approval - before shooting us.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Walker said:


> The Lambeth tweet refers to the new buildings along the railway line, at Clapham North. Luckily, this will not involve demolition of any homes.
> Those buildings are just the start. Some info is here:
> Fenwick
> Lambeth is very quiet about many aspects of this regeneration project. On the surface, it seems like it ticks off all of the boxes: 'public engagement', 'affordable housing', etc. On a better look, things stop adding up. Such as - the new housing units will be 60% more expensive then current homes: which means, for example, that a mortgage-free freeholder wishing to stay on the estate would have to take mortgage again. Lambeth avoids the term luxury flats.
> ...


Your description sounds pretty bad - and along similar lines to what they are trying to do at Cressingham Gardens.

The Fenwick newsletter is not terribly readable (it might help if it could be downloade as a pdf) and does not seem to have any pictures of possible future options - simply repeating ad nauseam that the council are consulting consulting consulting..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Your description sounds pretty bad - and along similar lines to what they are trying to do at Cressingham Gardens.
> 
> The Fenwick newsletter is not terribly readable (it might help if it could be downloade as a pdf) and does not seem to have any pictures of possible future options - simply repeating ad nauseam that the council are consulting consulting consulting..



Pictures of "possible future options" are hostages to fortune, as far as Lambeth is concerned. It was amusing to see the stuff the companies tendering for the masterplanning contract for Cressingham came up with. Loads of airy-fairy bullshit that looked beautiful when rendered on a page, but would have been utterly implausible when trying to fit in as many properties as Lambeth require, unless you build upward.


----------



## Walker (Mar 2, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not being cynical, but don't kid yourself that a decision hasn't been made. While talking to the cabinet "member" for housing last week, he claimed that by 2018, 300 new affordable homes, and 200 new homes for social rent will have been completed in the borough. He wouldn't be publicly touting those numbers if they hadn't already made decisions regarding the fate of the 6 "regen" estates - although I suspect that the total includes Somerleyton, because the business model for the six estates doesn't produce enough (Cressingham's densification alone will only include 25% affordable (38) and 15% social rent (23) out of over 150 new homes).
> They've already decided to kebab us, they're just getting their ducks in a row - i.e. rigging everything in their favour, including oversight and cabinet approval - before shooting us.



300 affordable homes by 2018!? Where? Then, I suppose it looks good in Council's books - '300 new homes'. As long as nobody hears about thousands of dislocated people as a result of that.

I agree. The decision seems to have been made a while ago. This is only a process to follow to make it legal. Otherwise, it would have been true regeneration, rather than demolition.

One of the more bizarre claims Lambeth is making (in favour of demolition) is that some properties are in a poor state of neglect. One may think, that Lambeth is going to demolish all the houses every 30-40 years, when it fails to maintain them.

I have lost a lot of sleep over this and there is more to come. My stomach turns thinking of the next twelve months. I am puzzled and confused that this sort of thing is allowed, legal and commended in this country today.


----------



## Walker (Mar 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Your description sounds pretty bad - and along similar lines to what they are trying to do at Cressingham Gardens.
> 
> The Fenwick newsletter is not terribly readable (it might help if it could be downloade as a pdf) and does not seem to have any pictures of possible future options - simply repeating ad nauseam that the council are consulting consulting consulting..



Maybe it is not supposed to be legible. I am sure there is a Brownie point for 'putting the newsletter online to make it accessible to general public'. It is one of those actions that ticks off the boxes en route to CPO.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2016)

Walker said:


> 300 affordable homes by 2018!? Where?



I asked Matthew Bennett that very question. His answer was to find something else important that needed to be done. 



> Then, I suppose it looks good in Council's books - '300 new homes'. As long as nobody hears about thousands of dislocated people as a result of that.



That's a point we (Save Cressingham Gardens) have been making for over 2 years now - that demolition, even allowing for relocating tenants onto the new estates, destroys community cohesion. Yes, some of the same people will still live in the same _locale_, but that doesn't mean that what I'd term "neighbourliness" (people doing stuff for neighbours) will automatically be present.
Speaking of "dislocation", are you aware that tenants who want to move off of regen estates, are being prioritised for re-housing, over and above people who may have been on the waiting list for years? Apparently emptying homes on regen estates is another route by which Lambeth will claim to have some sort of mandate for demolition - "well, half the places were empty, anyway!".  



> I agree. The decision seems to have been made a while ago. This is only a process to follow to make it legal. Otherwise, it would have been true regeneration, rather than demolition.
> 
> One of the more bizarre claims Lambeth is making (in favour of demolition) is that some properties are in a poor state of neglect. One may think, that Lambeth is going to demolish all the houses every 30-40 years, when it fails to maintain them.



As a reasonably long-term Cressingham resident (20 years), I've often given a timeline to people asking about neglect, which I believe signifies the changing attitudes to maintenance of the council:

The first 5 years I was here, the council cleared our gutters 3-4 times a year.
The next 5 years, 1-2 times a year.
The 5 years after that,once a year.
The last 5 years, they haven't bothered. The only time any guttering gets cleared is when a stretch is blocked, and then it's just that run that gets dealt with.  



> I have lost a lot of sleep over this and there is more to come. My stomach turns thinking of the next twelve months. I am puzzled and confused that this sort of thing is allowed, legal and commended in this country today.



I stopped losing sleep about it a while back. Now I just get angry, then channel the anger. We've come up with a broad variety of approaches to fighting estate regen, from legal action, to our "People's Plan" for Cressingham, to holding a light to Bennett and his fellow Progress stooges. As a Lambeth councillor who's unsympathetic to Bennett's style of regen told me, "the way to get to him and his mates is to embarrass them. Make people realise that he's not in it to help people in Lambeth, but to help himself" (on which theme, "Town Hall" gossip has Bennett as Chairman of the council's "Homes for Lambeth" Special Purpose Vehicle, if/when it comes on line).


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2016)

Children in Brixton to March for Housing, Windrush Square, 6th March

Photos taken today of the Youth March for Housing.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2016)

*Next Sunday 13th March is the National Demo against the Housing Bill.*
12 noon Lincolns Inn Fields, marching to Parliament

This will be the last opportunity before the bill is voted on in the lords to show the strength of feeling against it. Can you help us get the word out this week and get as many people there as possible?


you can download or forward the leaflet electronically on this link
Leaflets
or share the facebook event -


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2016)

More info here:

Press Release: CORBYN & LUCAS BACK THOUSANDS STRONG DEMO OPPOSING HOUSING BILL



> “The Tories’ Housing Bill aims to destroy council housing, and will hit everyone on low or middle incomes trying to rent or buy. It condemns millions to a lifetime of insecure, expensive private renting. Everyone deserves a decent home, but landlords, developers and the rich will be the only ones to benefit from this Bill.”


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2016)

In run up to the march The Radical Housing Network has squatted shop in Knightsbridge.

http://radicalhousingnetwork.org/


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2016)

Some photos of todays march. Several south London groups there.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2016)

This south London group deserve a special mention.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2016)

Some more pillows.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2016)

Good article here from Economist ( from ASH FB page)

It saying something when mainstream news magazine uses language like this:



> Regeneration is forcing the working class out of central London


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Reminds me there is a BBC1 programme about regenerating the West Hendon Estate going out right now.
The Estate We're In - BBC One


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Reminds me there is a BBC1 programme about regenerating the West Hendon Estate going out right now.
> The Estate We're In - BBC One



Posted some of my thoughts on this thread. Just a fucking disgrace whats going on all over London


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Good article here from Economist ( from ASH FB page)
> 
> It saying something when mainstream news magazine uses language like this:


From the article: 

"Loretta Lees of the University of Leicester says that council tenants are often presented with a “false choice” between a regeneration they do not want and the further deterioration of their housing. She believes many of the estates are structurally sound and could be refurbished. Tenants’ representatives accuse the Labour Party of not standing up for working-class people. On March 24th, Labour’s housing guru, Andrew Adonis, published a report for IPPR, a think-tank, praising this model for regenerating estates, calling them potential “city villages”. Professor Lees calls the report “another gentrifier’s charter”. Once again, Woodberry Down could be the estate of the future."


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 19, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Posted some of my thoughts on this thread. Just a fucking disgrace whats going on all over London



Good posts on that thread.

I was at meeting last night about Balfron Tower. Designed by architect Goldfinger and now listed by English Heritage. The meeting was mainly architects. A discussion on whether the planned refurbishment damaged the aesthetic qualities of the building or not. Also if English Heritage were up to there job allowing any changes to the building.

All very interesting. As the only non professional there I mentioned the fact that it was built as social housing and now its going to be refurbished as private housing. Something that has caused controversy. It was transferred to a Housing Association by the Council and they decided to change it to private housing.

A rather heated discussion ensued.  At end of meeting a bemused architect asked me why I thought Balfron should stay as Council housing. Obviously regarded me as mad lefty or just could not understand why I should get angry about it. Why aesthetics should not imo be divorced from the original intent of the building. ( an interesting debate to be had on the subject I think).

The arguments used were those of Adonis. Which has now seeped into processional housing circles as a self evident truth. That "mixed communities" are good. I agree with Loretta Lees that its gentrification.

My venture into "polite society" was an interesting experience. Some of the older architects agreed with me - they had worked for Councils when Councils had architect sections. But I did feel like a fish out of water.

It so happened I was at Balfron Tower this week moving stuff. It is amazing building. And not as brutalist as one might think. Flats all have balconies and are light. Sad to see it now turned into yet another preserve of the rich.


----------



## Walker (Mar 20, 2016)

Interesting article in Architects Journal:

*Guerrilla architects and courtroom fisticuffs: a tale from regeneration’s frontline*

Guerrilla architects and courtroom fisticuffs: a tale from regeneration’s frontline


----------



## Walker (Mar 20, 2016)

Guerrilla architects and courtroom fisticuffs: a tale from regeneration’s frontline


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Walker said:


> Guerrilla architects and courtroom fisticuffs: a tale from regeneration’s frontline


Tempting headline, but unlike a certain expensive financial paper you can''t bypass the pay wall just be googling.
Could you not give a *résumé?*


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2016)

Walker said:


> Guerrilla architects and courtroom fisticuffs: a tale from regeneration’s frontline



CH1 link worked for me.

Interesting article.

Worth reading the comments below.

So now Lambeths is saying its the Tories fault.



> From now on, Lambeth intends its consultations to be ‘more structured’ and to have ‘more direction’. ‘We will say very clearly from the outset that we have this shortfall in funding, that regeneration and rebuild is the way we are going. It isn’t our fault that the government cut funding,’ Bennett says.



Cressingham won in court as the "consultation" left out several options previously put forward. The lesson learned by Lambeth is to make sure that they limit options from the outset.



> In 2014 the coalition administration commissioned estate agency Savills to work out the financial and economic benefit of regeneration along the lines recommended in the Policy Exchange report. A year later the idea was endorsed in another report by the left-leaning Institute for Public Policy Research, authored by Andrew Adonis, a Labour Party grandee.
> 
> With the crucial centre ground of the political and policy world coalescing around the proposal, David Cameron may well have felt confident of consensus when announcing his plan to radically regenerate 100 estates.



I can see Camerons point. After all this didnt start with the Tories. New Labour was hostile to Council Housing. Adonis and his ilk regarded mass Council housing as a failure. To be replaced with so called "mixed communities."

The post war idea of mass housing was supported by the "centre ground" for many years. With Tory and Labour governments vying with each other over who built the most. Thatcher was the turning point.

Kate Macintosh puts it well in her comment at end of the AJ article:



> Lambeth, despite being nominally under Labour control, could hardly be offering more pliant cooperation with the government’s drive to destroy and erase all evidence of a caring, responsible welfare state and the legacy of the high aspirations of the Hollamby years.


----------



## Walker (Mar 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Tempting headline, but unlike a certain expensive financial paper you can''t bypass the pay wall just be googling.
> Could you not give a *résumé?*



I have the article. I can try to send it as a message.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Walker said:


> I have the article. I can try to send it as a message.





Gramsci said:


> CH1 link worked for me.
> I thought i'd cracked it this morning.
> I hadn't noticed that you can register for a limited number of articles. Which I did. Just now.
> However I was unfortunately tempted to read the article that immediately came up - i.e. the wafer thin bridge at Kings Cross.
> ...


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2016)

Lambeth are Tweeting a statement by Neil Vokes (which has been there since January 26th) as todays' info offering:


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Lambeth are Tweeting a statement by Neil Vokes (which has been there since January 26th) as todays' info offering:
> 
> View attachment 86528




That graphic both makes me laugh, and annoys me immensely. it show that council tenants will be deprived of 3 of their main rights, and yet purports to show the council matching the new assured "lifetime" tenancies and existing secure tenancies "as closely as possible".

As for the bollocks about how you can retain your secure tenancy by moving elsewhere, that too is bollocks, because unless the council do what they did in January - the first time that piece of shit was touted - and make those who want to move off of regen estates a temporary top priority category, then people will be stuck waiting to move off.

And that "High quality" claim is rubbish, unless Lambeth are planning to spend well over and above normal unit cost, and actually not put people into the new homes until *all* the snagging is done.


----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Good posts on that thread.
> 
> I was at meeting last night about Balfron Tower. Designed by architect Goldfinger and now listed by English Heritage. The meeting was mainly architects. A discussion on whether the planned refurbishment damaged the aesthetic qualities of the building or not. Also if English Heritage were up to there job allowing any changes to the building.
> 
> ...



I meant to reply to this before now but it slipped my mind. Balfron is a place pretty close to my heart over the years. Friends and acquaintances have lived there, and er, occasionally set up radio station aerials too 

Amongst what seems like endless stories all over London (and beyond) right now, more and more social and HA housing being lost to private. And yes, it is gentrification, and yes it's also social cleansing.

In case anyone doesn't know about the Balfron situation: How Balfron Tower tenants lost their homes


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2016)

Would anyone care to comment on the "Right to Acquire" form (to be served on your Housing Association landlord) found on this here link:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/429512/150522_RTA1_May_2015.odt

Section F is particularly fascinating - suggesting that it is quite normal to be a serial "Right to Buy" customer!

It asks questions like: 
Please give the following details of *all tenants *who live in the property.
*Is the property the tenant’s only or principal home (Y/N)? 
Does he or she wish to buy (Y/N)?*
If you wish to share the Right to Acquire with any member of your family who is not a tenant, give their details below.
*Gross annual income *– this *includes* state benefits, *except* Housing Benefit and Council tax benefit. It does *not include* income from investments. Please round up or down to the nearest pound.
*Net annual income of purchaser(s)* - This includes *all* income *except *Child Benefit, Housing Benefit, Council Tax Benefit and income from investments. Please round up or down to the nearest pound.
*Monthly earnings*
(after deductions such as tax, national insurance etc. – includes working tax credit but *not *the child care element)
*Weekly Child Tax Credit*
(this does *not * include Child Benefit)
*Weekly Occupational/Stakeholder Pension *(including SERPs)
*Weekly State Benefits*
(this does *not *include Child Benefit, Housing Benefit or Council Tax Benefit)
*Other Weekly Income*
(this does *not *include income from investments)
*Savings
Total savings of purchaser(s) **before any deposit is paid*(please round to nearest £10)
*Part E: Qualification*
To qualify for the Right to Acquire, you need to have been a public sector tenant for at least three years (please see note below). However, you do not need to have been living in your current home for three years; previous public sector tenancies, including those with a branch of the armed forces, can also count towards the qualifying period.
*Part F: Previous discount*
Please give details below of any previous property purchase at a discount from a public sector landlord which you (or your spouse/partner) have undertaken.
*Property Address
Landlord Name
Purchaser Name
Date of Purchase *(mth/year)
*Amount of discount received

*


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2016)

The Dan Cruickshank progamme about flats - whilst not being Brixton deals in depth with 2 design types used in Brixton.
The Lincoln estate in Poplar is quite similar to the New Loughborough. The original tower blocks on St Matthews Estate are exactly the same as Ronan Point - which had to be demolished after a gas explosion in 1968 where 7 people died and 70 were injured (film & technical discussion about this)

Another Lambeth link - views & discussion of The Red House (formerly belonging to William Morris). This was lived in by Ted Hollamby - LCC senior architect in the 1950s before  working for Hammersmith, then Lambeth - where he was responsible for Cressingham Gardens amongst others.

Apparently Hollamby was a member of the Communist Party of Great Britian, but resigned following the Soviet invasion of Czechoslovakia in 1968. 

The Flat, Dan Cruickshank: At Home with the British - BBC Four


----------



## CH1 (Jun 6, 2016)

On the other side of the fence - last Wednesday's property section in the Standard was a particularly bold or even triumphalist statement of social cleansing:

"The US Embassy is leading the stampede south of the river where thousands of homes are part of the transformation.... "

Funnily enough the internet version of this article is rather toned down as you might read on the link.

This article only contains one small reference to "Affordable Homes" (Affinity Sutton has 29 shared ownership flats at Nine Elms Point - prices start at £455,000..... AND Fabrica has 13 shared ownership flats at Keybridge.

All I can say is that if Joe Stalin was running London (or the country) a lot of these developers would be in a gulag - along with their acolytes in Lambeth and Wandsworth Councils.

Toned down internet link: One to watch: the Zone 2 district with a 20-year plan for 20,000 new homes

Original as published last week:


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2016)

Interesting programme looking into RTB. Features Lambeth. Among other things looks at property firms that offer to "help" Council tenants buy there property. Its legal. In Lambeth looked at an estate where these property firms had been leafleting the estate. Many of the tenants are on housing benefit. The "deal" is the property company put up the money to buy the flat and in theory they become tenants of the property company. A housing lawyer told of vulnerable people getting evicted by property companies as the "deal" was not what it seemed. They prey on vulnerable people.

Its a big problem in London. Due to the killing to be made on the high price of the houses. 


Whose Right to Buy Is It Anyway?, File on 4 - BBC Radio 4


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2016)

More designer homes from Southwark


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> More designer homes from Southwark



hang on - wasn't the north peckham estate all replaced years ago? why is it on twitter now? 
I had the impression from locals around there at the time that the new streets were welcomed and the old estate wasn't popular with its own residents.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> hang on - wasn't the north peckham estate all replaced years ago? why is it on twitter now?
> I had the impression from locals around there at the time that the new streets were welcomed and the old estate wasn't popular with its own residents.


They were highlighting the rather unpleasant terraced street of affordable homes @ £450,000 each in the top left.

For some reason on Urban it comes out as a tetraptych or quadriptych in my repost.

If you want greater clarity - here is the photo I thought I had posted originally, plus some affordability criterea.
In the spirit of the times I should qualify this by saying I am reposting this for general interest - thought I honestly believe this information better informed than say the £350 million a week that is not now going to be spent on the health service.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Interesting programme looking into RTB. Features Lambeth. Among other things looks at property firms that offer to "help" Council tenants buy there property. Its legal. In Lambeth looked at an estate where these property firms had been leafleting the estate. Many of the tenants are on housing benefit. The "deal" is the property company put up the money to buy the flat and in theory they become tenants of the property company. A housing lawyer told of vulnerable people getting evicted by property companies as the "deal" was not what it seemed. They prey on vulnerable people.
> 
> Its a big problem in London. Due to the killing to be made on the high price of the houses.
> Whose Right to Buy Is It Anyway?, File on 4 - BBC Radio 4


I heard this on Radio 4 tonight. 
There is further information here 16% of RTB purchasers 'on housing benefit' | News | Inside Housing

Ironically it seems that we will not be able to track this so efficiently in future as the agency recording money laundering money used in some of the RTB fraud cases is a European agency.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2016)

Piece here: 







Brixton community activist Olive Morris remembered as squatters leave Gresham Road premises


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Piece here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet Olive Morris' music was better (facetious alert)


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's George Turners' piece on Vauxhall Sky Gardens and how Frasers with the help of Savills might be using lower expected sales values to reduce even affordable provision from Lambeth Council.

Pie in the sky – Vauxhall Sky Gardens


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 15, 2016)

Keybridge House has almost all gone.  Scarily quick.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 15, 2016)

And the comment on the Pie blog isn't quite accurate - there's demolition work taking place on the Bondway storage site at the moment.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Here's George Turners' piece on Vauxhall Sky Gardens and how Frasers with the help of Savills might be using lower expected sales values to reduce even affordable provision from Lambeth Council.
> 
> Pie in the sky – Vauxhall Sky Gardens



Property developers are vermin. In the sense that they serve no useful purpose, make things worse and should be eradicated from society.

"Financial Viability" is such a load of bollox.

Lambeth Council , who are quick to have a go at the little people like in the Housing Coops, are on there knees in front of big time property developers.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2016)

A Lords Select Committee led by Lord Hollick advocates local authorities building homes for social rent. Report here, with video clip
"We must tackle the housing crisis" recommends Economic Affairs Committee - News from Parliament


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ex social housing developers Lend Lease forced to cut their prices:


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2016)

These things don't get on the news unfortunately, but the very first question asked of the new Chancellor of the Exchequer on appearing before the Economic Affairs committee on Thursday 8th September for first time was about what he was going to do to deal with the need for more social housing.

The tone of his reply was promising at least - though will anything come of it?
Parliamentlive.tv


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2016)

There's a social housing demo at RIBA on Thursday October 6th


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2016)

CH1 said:


> There's a social housing demo at RIBA on Thursday October 6th




The 35% Campaign have done an excellent article on this.



> So, Trafalgar Place is not much to look at, lost us council housing and only maintains an exemplary environmental reputation through smoke and mirrors – why has it been nominated for the Stirling Prize?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2016)

Another more "arty" critique of the nomination in Architectural Review.



> If the RIBA considers dRMM and Lendlease’s emblem of professional compromise and social violence to be ‘an example for future housing developments’, it is time to respond combatively. To fight back but also forwards. How much more evacuated of meaning – never mind justice – can such a model of ‘place-making’ be? It is astonishing that the architectural profession is happy to serve global corporate developers while ignoring their responsibility for what existed beforehand and the processes which delivered up a convenient tabula rasa.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The 35% Campaign have done an excellent article on this.


This article is very informative.
I'm hoping to go to the demo. I think giving them an award is a disgrace.

At least mediaeval masons thought their cathedrals were helping pilgrims achieve eternal life.

All these modern "architects" do is provide the fig leaf for an economic process relentlessly asset-stripping the poor funnelling money to private corporate financial interests.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Another more "arty" critique of the nomination in Architectural Review.


I think this article is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I went to the RIBA demonstration on Thursday last week (and have one measley picture on my camera to prove it).
Much better if you want a full account is this: That’s How Grateful We Are: Heygate, Aylesbury & RIBA Stirling Prize 2016


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I went to the RIBA demonstration on Thursday last week (and have one measley picture on my camera to prove it).
> Much better if you want a full account is this: That’s How Grateful We Are: Heygate, Aylesbury & RIBA Stirling Prize 2016


Here is my photographic evidence


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Architects for Social Housing have posted up a presentation they gave yesterday at a Royal Academy debate

Future Estates: ASH presentation at the Royal Academy


----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Post for social housing cognoscenti and uber nerds

There is currently some controversy over a speech made in Berlin by Patrik Schumacher - currently director of Zaha Hadid architects (designers of the Loughborough Park Academy and numerous modernist buildings worldwide).

Just wanted to post this as Schumacher's views are so counter-intuitive and pro-developer it seems off the spectrum politically, even for Tories. Nevertheless what he is saying is coming to pass by default - purely driven by developer profits.

Patrik Schumacher calls for scrapping of social housing and public space

The link contains a summary of the comments and a video of the lecture (1 hour total)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2017)

Saw this disturbing report by Corporate Watch about the complicity of homeless charities and Councils in deporting homeless people.

The Round-Up: rough sleeper immigration raids and charity collaboration | Corporate Watch

Lambeth is one of them:

The Freedom of Information requests asked the GLA and borough councils how many times in the 
last year their outreach teams had conducted joint visits to rough sleepers together with Immigration
Enforcement. They also asked how many people had returned “voluntarily” to other countries as a 
result of these visits, and how many people had been detained.
Many councils did not answer, claiming that they don't hold this information. Westminster, the 
council with by far the most rough sleepers and organised rough sleeper services, was amongst 
these. As we will see below, Westminster has actively lobbied for a toughened “enforcement 
approach” to European rough sleepers, and in November and December 2015 it ran a key pilot 
project with the Home Office called Operation Adoze. We know from a parliamentary question that 
exactly 127 EEA nationals encountered in Westminster during this operation were deported through 
Operation Adoze, either in those two months or by September 2016.vi So there is certainly active 
Immigration Enforcement in Westminster, and active data gathering too.
Twelve other London councils did reply saying that they had carried out joint visits with ICE the 
year before. They included all the other inner London boroughs with 160 or more rough sleepers. 
Between them, they counted 133 such visits, so about 11 each, just under one a month, in each 
borough. 
Based on their replies, there seems to be a rough correlation between the number of rough sleepers 
in a borough and the number of Immigration Enforcement operations. Camden, number two for 
rough sleepers after Westminster, said that its outreach teams made 24 joint visits with Immigration 
Enforcement in the previous year, i.e., one a fortnight. Lambeth, with 445 rough sleepers, had 17 
joint visits. (These are the two areas operated by CGL “Safer Streets” teams.) Tower Hamlets, with 
377 rough sleepers, had 16 joint visits. Lewisham (199 rough sleepers) had 15 joint visits, while 
Kensington & Chelsea (225) and Hammersmith & Fulham (161) each had 14. The outliers were 
Southwark and Ealing, which had 373 and 219 rough sleepers, but only five and two joint visits 
respectively.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2017)

Appalled that Lambeth will work with immigration enforcement to round up these vulnerable people.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2017)

Another quote from report. This is supporting Theresa Mays hard-line on immigration:

	EU and other European Economic Area (EEA) nationals are the main targets, as they make up nearly half of London rough sleepers. Migrants from Romania, Poland, and other East European countries are particularly affected.

	In May 2016, the Home Office toughened the rules so that European rough sleepers can be arrested for deportation if found sleeping rough on just one night.

	Tough policy on migrant rough sleepers was “intensely lobbied” for by Westminster Council, and encouraged by the “Mayor's Rough Sleeping Group”, which included senior charity managers from St Mungo's, Thames Reach, Homeless Link, and also Crisis.1

	Rough sleeper deportations are at the cutting edge of Theresa May's “hostile environment” approach where immigration controls are spreading across schools, hospitals, and housing.

The “hostile environment” is based on collaboration. But it can be broken by solidarity and resistance. We are already seeing examples of refusal by some homelessness workers and campaigners; the conclusion gives some ideas for how it could spread.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Another quote from report. This is supporting Theresa Mays hard-line on immigration:
> 
> EU and other European Economic Area (EEA) nationals are the main targets, as they make up nearly half of London rough sleepers. Migrants from Romania, Poland, and other East European countries are particularly affected.
> 
> ...


strangely enough the chuggers for St. Mungoes, Shelter etc. have not been seen around Tottenham Court Road/Bloomsbury are since this was reported


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 24, 2017)

I donate to Centrepoint. Do they also collaborate with immigration enforcement?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I donate to Centrepoint. Do they also collaborate with immigration enforcement?



I don't know from the report. Crisis and Shelter told Corporate Watch they don't.

If it had not been for Corporate Watch none of this would be in public domain.

Talking to a friend last week he said some workers in Charity sector he knows are asking questions of there management of what info they pass onto Immigration enforcement. As some workers might not know info they collect is passed on. 

What I'm saying is that this is murky territory.

Might be worth you as someone who donates money to email and ask them. You are paying to keep Centre point going so should be entitled to know how your donation is being used.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 26, 2017)

I asked and they replied:



> Thank you for getting in touch with Centrepoint to clarify our position on the important issue of immigration.
> 
> At Centrepoint we offer information and advice to young people regardless of immigration status through the Centrepoint Helpline. We know that if young people have no access to public funds then their options are significantly curtailed but would still work to explore what options there were available for them.
> 
> ...



So I'll continue to donate.


----------



## Winot (Mar 26, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I asked and they replied:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll continue to donate.



Good man. I'll ask the same of Shelter.


----------



## oryx (Sep 27, 2017)

Looks like at last Labour will make a firm commitment to rent control

Somewhat predictably, first up to be interviewed on R4 after Corbyn's speech was a rep from the Residential Landlords Association, bleating about how property investment is a pension for some people.

This is cautiously very good news.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2017)

oryx said:


> Looks like at last Labour will make a firm commitment to rent control
> 
> Somewhat predictably, first up to be interviewed on R4 after Corbyn's speech was a rep from the Residential Landlords Association, bleating about how property investment is a pension for some people.
> 
> This is cautiously very good news.


I can't see why landlords should have special consideration - after all many pensioners used to rely on income from bank/building society until the government cut interest rates to 0.25% to save the bankers and latterly because of Brexit.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

oryx said:


> Looks like at last Labour will make a firm commitment to rent control
> 
> Somewhat predictably, first up to be interviewed on R4 after Corbyn's speech was a rep from the Residential Landlords Association, bleating about how property investment is a pension for some people.
> 
> This is cautiously very good news.




Mark Steel on this attack on hard working Landlords by Comrade Corbyn.

Landlords are right about Corbyn's crazy proposals to control rent




> It’s especially kind of them when you consider how hard a landlord has to work at owning property. They never get a moment off, and even have to carry on owning it when they’re sick – it’s just own, own, own, with barely a moment of gratitude.





People who have worked hard , bought a flat to rent and as a pension are now to be penalised by Comrade Corbyn. This is all about the politics of envy. Those who have pulled themselves up by there bootstraps, the strivers are to lose out under Corbyn. A dangerous populist moving from the centre ground.

Lack of housing is a very complicated issue. The requires a good deal of level headed discussion. Not populist measures like rent controls. We would all like to see lower rents but this won't happen by alienating those in the centre ground.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I can't see why landlords should have special consideration - after all many pensioners used to rely on income from bank/building society until the government cut interest rates to 0.25% to save the bankers and latterly because of Brexit.



The Bank of England controls interest rates, and has done independently for 20 years.

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2017)

alex_ said:


> The Bank of England controls interest rates, and has done independently for 20 years.
> Alex


So QE and repurchasing bonds to drive down interest rates are natural banking processes that have frequently happened over the 300+ years existence of the Bank of England (since 1694 to be precise)?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Mark Steel on this attack on hard working Landlords by Comrade Corbyn.
> Landlords are right about Corbyn's crazy proposals to control rent


I like Mark Steel. I like him even more now you've posted this!


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 30, 2017)

Rent controls are bad. Just build/buy/seize enough council houses ffs.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> Rent controls are bad. Just build/buy/seize enough council houses ffs.



Why are rent controls bad?


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Why are rent controls bad?



Looking at the previous period of rent controls in this country and the period following it, it seems they caused properties to be much more poorly maintained than they are now, as well as restricting supply.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> So QE and repurchasing bonds to drive down interest rates are natural banking processes that have frequently happened over the 300+ years existence of the Bank of England (since 1694 to be precise)?



BBC ON THIS DAY | 6 | 1997: Brown sets Bank of England free

The Bank of England and the government are not the same thing.

Also


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2017)

alex_ said:


> BBC ON THIS DAY | 6 | 1997: Brown sets Bank of England free
> The Bank of England and the government are not the same thing.
> Also


Also what?

Indeed the Bank of England and the government are not the same thing.

I think you should look up the goings on by Bank of England Governor Montague Norman who was in office from 1920-1944. Maybe his pecadillos were what caused Atlee to nationalise the BoE in 1946?

In any case it doesn't much matter whether the Bank of England is nationalised or not. If you accept that the government is part of the establishment and that the Governor or the Bank of England is part of the establishment.

In the case of the absurd Mark Carney - he was specifically recruited by George Osborne because he had form in producing property booms in Canada. What's not to like?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

alex_ said:


> BBC ON THIS DAY | 6 | 1997: Brown sets Bank of England free
> 
> The Bank of England and the government are not the same thing.
> 
> Also



I would have thought the recent crisis of capitalism would have shown you this is not really the case.

If the bank of England had really been independent then QE and bailing out the banks should not have happened.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> Looking at the previous period of rent controls in this country and the period following it, it seems they caused properties to be much more poorly maintained than they are now, as well as restricting supply.



You are the kind of person that Mark Steel piece is showing up.

This is neo liberal right wing bollox.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> Looking at the previous period of rent controls in this country and the period following it, it seems they caused properties to be much more poorly maintained than they are now, as well as restricting supply.



This is straight out of what the landlords lobby groups say.

Corbyn rent control plan 'an attack on landlords' | RLA Campaigns and News Centre


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> Looking at the previous period of rent controls in this country and the period following it, it seems they caused properties to be much more poorly maintained than they are now, as well as restricting supply.


Of course! It all seems so simple when you put it that way...


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 30, 2017)

Rent control is just titzing about and treating the symptoms not the problem, if Labour is really interested in doing something about the housing shortage it needs to start building council homes on a massive scale (half a million minimum)
my own personal experience of landlords is that they're all twats, maybe there are some good ones but I haven't met any myself, The private rental market needs reforming because there are too many get rich quick merchants and con artists and far too few who regard it as what it should be a business like running a shop, certainly I don't have a lot of sympathy for those who view it as a kind of pension, a business has risks if you aren't prepared to take them then put your money somewhere else.
I suspect the consequences of rent control good or bad will turn out to be largely unpredictable until it is tried though.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 30, 2017)

alex_ said:


> The Bank of England controls interest rates, and has done independently for 20 years.
> 
> Alex


It is a lot less independent than most people imagine.

The 2% inflation target is set by HMT, for instance. And appointments to the board are essentially done by government:

How the Bank of England is governed | Bank of England


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> Rent control is just titzing about and treating the symptoms not the problem, if Labour is really interested in doing something about the housing shortage it needs to start building council homes on a massive scale (half a million minimum)
> my own personal experience of landlords is that they're all twats, maybe there are some good ones but I haven't met any myself, The private rental market needs reforming because there are too many get rich quick merchants and con artists and far too few who regard it as what it should be a business like running a shop, certainly I don't have a lot of sympathy for those who view it as a kind of pension, a business has risks if you aren't prepared to take them then put your money somewhere else.
> I suspect the consequences of rent control good or bad will turn out to be largely unpredictable until it is tried though.



Corbyn is a social democrat not a revolutionary communist. Whilst I pretty sure he would support mass Council housing in the interim rent controls are needed.

Also a program of mass Council housing isnt going to go down well with property deails developers and landlords. One of the reasons why Tories got rid of rent controls and gradually reduced Council house building is that it didn't suit capitalism.

It's also not going to make those who have a buy to let flat as a pension happy either. The assumption being that owning a flat would be gaurenteed investment with always upward growth in rent with the asset ever increasing in value. A mass building of housing by a future Labour government is liable to upset that.

Imo a lot of the opposition to rent controls is fear that ,god forbid, a future government might actually do something to lower cost of housing for many people.

The so called liberal middle class home owners with a buy to let flat ( or small portfolio of flats) as a pension miight not be so happy with that in practice.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> If the bank of England had really been independent then QE and bailing out the banks should not have happened.



Why's that?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Why's that?



The whole point of making the bank of England independent was to take it out if control of political powers. The neo liberal orthodoxy being that interference by the state in the economy was bad for economic well being.

One of the tenets of the market is that business that fail should not be propped up. As previous head of bank of England said there was an issue of "moral hazard" in bailing out failing business. In this case the Banks.

This in the end didn't apply.

Effectively the Gordon Brown / Alistair Darling government went together with the Bank of England to save the banks through what was termed euphemistically as unorthodox measures. That is the rule book on economic prudence was torn up.

Of course the former head of the bank of England is right. The banks/ financial centre now now for certain that the state will underwrite them. Austerity is for the little people.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh look, the entire banking industry is on the brink of collapse. Millions will suffer for decades to come. But, if I remember correctly, our neoliberal orthodoxy black and white rule book says we shouldn't intervene.

Come on, the Government isn't going to let a critical industry fall apart just because the BoE is independent.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh look, the entire banking industry is on the brink of collapse. Millions will suffer for decades to come. But, if I remember correctly, our neoliberal orthodoxy black and white rule book says we shouldn't intervene.
> 
> Come on, the Government isn't going to let a critical industry fall apart just because the BoE is independent.


Well the acid test will come if you think they should bail out out of pocket buy-to-let landlords.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh look, the entire banking industry is on the brink of collapse. Millions will suffer for decades to come. But, if I remember correctly, our neoliberal orthodoxy black and white rule book says we shouldn't intervene.
> 
> Come on, the Government isn't going to let a critical industry fall apart just because the BoE is independent.



So you are saying the neo liberal orthodoxy is wrong?

Im not sure whether you are agreeing with me or disagreeing.

Which is it?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Well the acid test will come if you think they should bail out out of pocket buy-to-let landlords.



Not sure many would class them as critical industry


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh look, the entire banking industry is on the brink of collapse. Millions will suffer for decades to come. But, if I remember correctly, our neoliberal orthodoxy black and white rule book says we shouldn't intervene.
> 
> Come on, the Government isn't going to let a critical industry fall apart just because the BoE is independent.



I take it you are agreeing with me and the neo liberal orthodoxy was bollox?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Not sure many would class them as critical industry



In which case you support Corbyns rent controls?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm just pointing out that rigidly sticking to definitions is not helpful.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm just pointing out that rigidly sticking to definitions is not helpful.



I'm still at a loss here.

Who are you criticising?  

A staight question with a yes or no answer. Are you agreeing with me or not?


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Corbyn is a social democrat not a revolutionary communist. Whilst I pretty sure he would support mass Council housing in the interim rent controls are needed.
> 
> Also a program of mass Council housing isnt going to go down well with property deails developers and landlords. One of the reasons why Tories got rid of rent controls and gradually reduced Council house building is that it didn't suit capitalism.
> 
> ...



All your points are valid but the answer to them all is Tough Shit.
An assumption that a buying a flat to rent out is a guaranteed investment is just that an assumption not a law of nature, if it's wrong its wrong, and no government is going to come up with a plan to satisfy everyone, My response is that reducing housing costs for the many is more important than maintaining incomes for the few (A Vulcan housing policy eh? It's just logical).
I'm sure there were people whingeing about the abolition of slavery due to the fact they had money invested in slave ship building. 
If they want to maintain an income in retirement buy an annuity like most folks will be expected too.
Mass council house building forcing down the price of housing is a good thing not a bad as far as I am concerned, a lot of my people my age simply can't get on the housing ladder at all.


----------



## oryx (Sep 30, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> Looking at the previous period of rent controls in this country and the period following it, it seems they caused properties to be much more poorly maintained than they are now, as well as restricting supply.



I can't see that at all. Because rent control went hand in hand with greater security of tenure, tenants had greater rights in terms of repairs - i.e. they could go to the local authority's environmental health department who would take statutory action in the case of disrepair. (Speaks from experience).

Now because of shorthold tenancies with no fault eviction clauses being the norm, tenants are afraid to assert themselves over disrepair for fear of revenge evictions.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm just pointing out that rigidly sticking to definitions is not helpful.



What definitions are you talking about?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> If they want to maintain an income in retirement buy an annuity like most folks will be expected too.


Annuities are shit due to QE. That is why people are investing in property.


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 1, 2017)

*D*


CH1 said:


> Annuities are shit due to QE. That is why people are investing in property.


Indeed they are and a lot of people are investing in property because returns on depositing money in the bank is shit as well, So what? Sorting out the housing market is going to cost some pain for someone but a hard choice needs making, Is it's primary purpose to create housing or to create money? 
That said I think rent controls might turn out to be a double edged sword, Since I guess that it's going to be something like the average rent of an area rising by inflation, I can imagine it will be great at protecting people from landlords who raise the rent so they can go visit Grandma in Australia or because some shyster estate agent (the 2nd and 3rd words in that description are redundant really) says they can make money.
But what about people whose incomes are such they can't afford rents to begin with or whose wages rise by less than inflation.
Same for a 3 year tenancy, Great for tenants whose kids are just starting school and who want stability, what about someone who loses his job and takes another 100 miles away after 6 months in? 
Also the Landlords Association does have a point a combination of the above might very well discourage new landlords and encourage existing ones to sell up, Great for me getting ever nearer to 30 and stuck with my parents, Not so much for those people who are going to get kicked out into a market where there is already a shortage of homes.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> *D*
> 
> Indeed they are and a lot of people are investing in property because returns on depositing money in the bank is shit as well, So what? Sorting out the housing market is going to cost some pain for someone but a hard choice needs making, Is it's primary purpose to create housing or to create money?
> That said I think rent controls might turn out to be a double edged sword, Since I guess that it's going to be something like the average rent of an area rising by inflation, I can imagine it will be great at protecting people from landlords who raise the rent so they can go visit Grandma in Australia or because some shyster estate agent (the 2nd and 3rd words in that description are redundant really) says they can make money.
> ...


Surely rents should be regulated - and rented housing should be treated as a utility, not a nest-egg?

If the people renting properties on assured tenancies were property companies rather than "Victoria" writing the renting property column in the Standard there would be less sympathy for them. The companies would simply have to obey the rules. As they do in Germany apparently.


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Surely rents should be regulated - and rented housing should be treated as a utility, not a nest-egg?
> 
> If the people renting properties on assured tenancies were property companies rather than "Victoria" writing the renting property column in the Standard there would be less sympathy for them. The companies would simply have to obey the rules. As they do in Germany apparently.


Agree totally the biggest problem with the private housing market in my opinion is that it is chockfull of what I call hobby landlords with a small number of properties, many with one who think of it as their home not their business asset. A large organisation be it a registered company, a housing association or the local authority (there's an idea perhaps we should try that) would at least obey the letter of the law and maybe even the spirit as well.
I'm morally in favour of the idea of rent regulation but I am concerned that without major reform of the market there is a good chance it might backfire. Some people will lose out under any system but any change needs to reduce their numbers not increase them and rent regulation on its own without any other reforms could go either way.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Surely rents should be regulated - and rented housing should be treated as a utility, not a nest-egg?
> 
> If the people renting properties on assured tenancies were property companies rather than "Victoria" writing the renting property column in the Standard there would be less sympathy for them. The companies would simply have to obey the rules. As they do in Germany apparently.



Germany is good example. There is a regulated private rental sector in Germany. Had a friendnd who went to Germany . He contrasted the private rental market there and in UK. He thought German regulated sector was much better. The German example also shows that a regulated market in private rental with set rents does not have to affect supply.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Excuse this gratuitous post. Last Monday (25th Sept) City AM carried it's regular Shared ownership week" supplement.

For the secod year in a row they carried a double page promo for Guinness Trust - and probably did not even re-write it to take account that this is now spupposed to be "Electric Quarter".

I would like to know how it is the case that "You don't even have to be a first time buyer" to get one of their shared ownership "affordable" homes.

Presumably these homes are provided with a government subsidy of some sort. Why is this payable to Guinness Trust is they are housing people who don't actually need affordable housing?
(NB I would have provided a City AM link instead of posting all this - but there isn't one. There is however a Guinness Trust link here: Loughborough Park, Lambeth - The Guinness Partnership)


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Today's Standard - the Winstanley Estate at Clapham Junction is getting the Aylesbury/Cressingham treamtent:

"Under the proposals most of the blocks on the sprawling “Soviet-style” Winstanley and York Road Estate next to Clapham Junction will be demolished to make way for more than 2,200 new homes, including 1,148 for private sale."

"Facilities such as a gym, fitness studios, eight-court sports hall, eight-lane  25-metre swimming pool, library and children’s centre will be built where ageing concrete towers stand today."

"The occupants of all 530 social rent homes will be given replacement flats on the new estate and owner-occupiers will be given shares in new homes. "

Presumably as this is hard Tory-land the tennants/leaseholders should expect the worst - but could anything be worse than Heygate/Aylesbury?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm just pointing out that rigidly sticking to definitions is not helpful.



I've given you several days to clarify what you are going on about.

You post up sarcastic posts and unfunny one liners after other people's posts. When asked to clarify what u are going on about you won't.

Your an obnoxious time waster.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Excuse this gratuitous post. Last Monday (25th Sept) City AM carried it's regular Shared ownership week" supplement.
> 
> For the secod year in a row they carried a double page promo for Guinness Trust - and probably did not even re-write it to take account that this is now spupposed to be "Electric Quarter".
> 
> ...



Goes to show that so called affordable housing isn't really affordable.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Goes to show that so called affordable housing isn't really affordable.


I think it probably shows that the only way they can off-load unaffordable affordable housing it to bend the rules!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 5, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Today's Standard - the Winstanley Estate at Clapham Junction is getting the Aylesbury/Cressingham treamtent:
> 
> "Under the proposals most of the blocks on the sprawling “Soviet-style” Winstanley and York Road Estate next to Clapham Junction will be demolished to make way for more than 2,200 new homes, including 1,148 for private sale."
> 
> ...



I told mates on the Winstanley this would happen, when Wandsworth first proposed the York Gardens project over a decade ago.  The Winstanley is built on prime land, and Wandsworth have kept up the negative narrative about the estate for 4 decades, originally hoping to eat the estate inch-by-inch with developments like Regalian's "The Falcons" at the estate frontage on Falcon Rd.  The standard article itself is the usual slurs against mass social housing, measured against new and vibrant shoeboxes.


----------



## Paul Hill (Oct 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I'm still at a loss here.
> 
> Who are you criticising?
> 
> ...



To ski off piste for a moment, has anyone heard about the water cut-off on the so-called Electric Quarter?
It's bad. Saturday cut off and looks like it could be off for another 10 days!
Today it's a real "humanitarian crisis" with water by stand-pipe, portable toilets and showers plus offers of "some compensation".
It's so bad the Landlord is even saying we can stay in a hotel "close by".

Stay cheerful!


----------



## Paul Hill (Oct 13, 2017)

Estate management is the key in this affair. All work of whatever nature needs to be inspected and signed off before continuing. It is said that the failures of pipework seals are due to a sudden surge in pressure so whatever the problem is not enough attention was focussed on 'work in progress and final inspection'.
The sooner the Area Managers can boot these people out the fewer problems for the future.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Was just listening in to the Westminster committee on Universal Credit
Neil Couling CBE, Director, Universal Credit Programme, Department for Work and Pensions said that 64% of private tenants are on, or will be on  universal credit - and that private landlords might not like how it's administered, but could not afford to walk away from 64% of the market.

I am fascinated that this is the situation. Demonstrates to me that the wind-down of social council housing has been a direct transfer of revenue to the petite bourgeoisie (many not so petite).
Parliamentlive.tv


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I've given you several days to clarify what you are going on about.
> 
> You post up sarcastic posts and unfunny one liners after other people's posts. When asked to clarify what u are going on about you won't.
> 
> Your an obnoxious time waster.


He's now banned from this thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was just listening in to the Westminster committee on Universal Credit
> Neil Couling CBE, Director, Universal Credit Programme, Department for Work and Pensions said that 64% of private tenants are on, or will be on  universal credit - and that private landlords might not like how it's administered, but could not afford to walk away from 64% of the market.
> 
> I am fascinated that this is the situation. Demonstrates to me that the wind-down of social council housing has been a direct transfer of revenue to the petite bourgeoisie (many not so petite).
> Parliamentlive.tv



Couling is (yet again) talking out of his arse.  64% of private tenants claim an element of Housing Benefit/Local Housing Allowance, but given how, for at least the last 4 years, private landlords have been shedding such tenants as fast as possible, Couling's announcement holds no more water than the predictions of a soothsayer.  Private landlords have been walking away from renting to claimants for years.  Anyone who had even a cursory knowledge of housing issues, knows this.  Couling should expand his knowledge base beyond the DWP's PR dept, unless he's after an award as "cuntwit of the year".


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Couling is (yet again) talking out of his arse.  64% of private tenants claim an element of Housing Benefit/Local Housing Allowance, but given how, for at least the last 4 years, private landlords have been shedding such tenants as fast as possible, Couling's announcement holds no more water than the predictions of a soothsayer.  Private landlords have been walking away from renting to claimants for years.  Anyone who had even a cursory knowledge of housing issues, knows this.  Couling should expand his knowledge base beyond the DWP's PR dept, unless he's after an award as "cuntwit of the year".


Maybe he should've given evidence to the House of Peers?


----------



## oryx (Oct 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was just listening in to the Westminster committee on Universal Credit
> Neil Couling CBE, Director, Universal Credit Programme, Department for Work and Pensions said that 64% of private tenants are on, or will be on  universal credit - and that private landlords might not like how it's administered, but could not afford to walk away from 64% of the market.
> 
> I am fascinated that this is the situation. Demonstrates to me that the wind-down of social council housing has been a direct transfer of revenue to the petite bourgeoisie (many not so petite).
> Parliamentlive.tv



AFAIK local authorities are increasingly discharging their statutory duty to homeless people when they are rehoused in the private sector, so it is increasing, and it is to some extent replacing reasonably secure, regulated council and HA homes at a 'social' rent level.

I think the picture of private landlords not wanting to rent to HB recipients is a mixed one. There were some stats not that long ago demonstrating that the majority of HB recipients are working. So the 'No DSS' thing would not just mean people whose only income is benefit, but also people who work, and landlords at the (financially) lower end of the market, which is a huge sector, can't afford to discriminate.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2017)

oryx said:


> AFAIK local authorities are increasingly discharging their statutory duty to homeless people when they are rehoused in the private sector, so it is increasing, and it is to some extent replacing reasonably secure, regulated council and HA homes at a 'social' rent level.
> 
> I think the picture of private landlords not wanting to rent to HB recipients is a mixed one. There were some stats not that long ago demonstrating that the majority of HB recipients are working. So the 'No DSS' thing would not just mean people whose only income is benefit, but also people who work, and landlords at the (financially) lower end of the market, which is a huge sector, can't afford to discriminate.


Curious to know what happens in the case of an establishment like "The London Hotel" which used to house about 15 mental health service users as a hostel, but has now been converted by the money-grabbing BVI registered owners into assured tenancies.

Does this mean that if a MH service user is placed in the London Hotel (as an assured tenant of a micro bedsit), Lambeth's responsibility for them is ended?


----------



## oryx (Oct 20, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Curious to know what happens in the case of an establishment like "The London Hotel" which used to house about 15 mental health service users as a hostel, but has now been converted by the money-grabbing BVI registered owners into assured tenancies.
> 
> Does this mean that if a MH service user is placed in the London Hotel (as an assured tenant of a micro bedsit), Lambeth's responsibility for them is ended?



I would suspect Lambeth would have 'discharged their duty' to the people concerned if they placed them there, so yes, probably (not all that knowledgeable about homelessness legislation these days though). 

Appalling state of affairs if I'm right.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2018)

This is short article by Lorreto Lees. An academic who works in Urban geography.

Challenging the gentrification of council estates in London – Urban Transformations

Points out that since the start of this project on effects of social housing estate "regeneration" the politics have changed with Corbyn as leader.

When once "mixed communities" was the manta and working class Council estates were regarded as the past. Now with Corbyn local politicians who advocated this are being pushed out. Hackney given as example. Newham recently. Or politicians like Lammy MP are changing their tune.



> Since being awarded funding for this ESRC project the political mood around the demolition of council estates and their mixed tenure redevelopment through public-private partnerships seems to be changing. Indeed at the 2017 Labour Party conference Jeremy Corbyn finally stood up and criticised the ‘forced gentrification and social cleansing’ of council estates, something that Labour run London boroughs like Haringey and Southwark are at the forefront of. Other Labourites, like David Lammy, who once said that Tottenham could do with a bit of gentrification, has now come out against the Haringey HDV. Indeed, Haringey’s boss Claire Kober, arch advocate for the HDV, has resigned her position in what some see as Labour Party interference in local politics and others a local row about regeneration.



Its now mainstream to oppose social cleansing of inner London.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2018)

The Mayor has made commitment that schemes for estate "regeneration" with funding from Mayor will have mandatory ballots. As part of agreement for funding.

Sadiq pledges not to fund any more estate regeneration schemes until new mandatory ballot rules come into effect

Not sure how will this effect Lambeth estates under threat. 

ViolentPanda


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This is short article by Lorreto Lees. An academic who works in Urban geography.
> 
> Challenging the gentrification of council estates in London – Urban Transformations
> 
> ...


Hackney?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The Mayor has made commitment that schemes for estate "regeneration" with funding from Mayor will have mandatory ballots. As part of agreement for funding.
> 
> Sadiq pledges not to fund any more estate regeneration schemes until new mandatory ballot rules come into effect
> 
> ...



It *SHOULD* mean a ballot for at least 3 Lambeth estates (Central Hill, Cressingham and Fenwick), but you can bet that Lib the Fib and her legal dept have commissioned a barrister to find a way round it.

We'll see.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Choo choo had a 90 minute Channel 5 special on social housing yesterday.
Michael Portillo: Our Housing Crisis - Who's To Blame? - Channel 5
In short it was a nostalgic walk down memory lane in the manner of "The Secret Histroy of our Streets" but with a summing up saying that the time for government or councils building homes was over - it was now down to the private sector.

Fairly interesting up till the end. I was unaware for example that Wythenshawe to the south of Manchester was the largest purpose-built social housing development in Britian (built in the 1920s to releive the inner city slums of central Manchester).

Portaloo's constant argument was that council housing before WW1 and indeed WW2 had to be applied for - and you have to have a job to get a house or flat.  At some point Portillo said the policy changed to housing the most needy rather than people who had jobs but were working or lower middle class.

From there on in there was a decline in living standards and stock maintenance flourishing of drugs, gangs, depression and mental ill health.

So I suppose you could say Mr Portillo would welcome the onset of "affordable" housing in that it re-imposes discipline of the letting process. He did cite an example of someone making a killing out of right to buy - but did not see this as a problem in any way.

I think Michael Portillo is the sort of liberal with a whip that represents the school of Iain Duncan Smith.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Anybody familiar with Anthology - a housing company apparently HQ'd at Borough High Street? Recently acquired Duggard Way former Lambeth Workhouse site from SLAM - but apparently guaranteed the future of the Cinema Museum.
 
If you Google Antholgy-social-housing all sorts of "affordable" schemes pop up - Wembley, Deptford Foundry etc.

Anthology seem to make much of helping the Mayor meet his truly affordable homes target. They also use a segmented approach to their accounts. Each development has its own company (Anthology 6, Anthology 7 etc) just like Antic.

Presumably comes in quite handy if you want to sell off one site to another developer, or shift the money around to "adjust" the profits.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 13, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Anybody familiar with Anthology - a housing company apparently HQ'd at Borough High Street? Recently acquired Duggard Way former Lambeth Workhouse site from SLAM - but apparently guaranteed the future of the Cinema Museum.
> View attachment 143837
> If you Google Antholgy-social-housing all sorts of "affordable" schemes pop up - Wembley, Deptford Foundry etc.
> 
> ...


I heard that are offering the museum the "option" to purchase the building from them, and so secure their fruture. Not so altruistic, more business as usual.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2019)

This thread needs a bump. Someone recommended this Channel Four programme about the need for a new approach to council housing. It's a bit populist - the programme maker, an architect, decries the use of the word "unit".

He interviews Kate Mackintosh at Dawson Heights and visits a massive social housing complex on the outskirts of Vienna which has 16 GPs, indoor and outdoor swimming pools, sauna, shops and massive climbing plants up the walls.

Looks like the Barrier Block meets Quatermass on Mars. Talking of which there is a least one voice-over shot of the back of "The Viaduct" and the Barrier Block across the Brixton railway lines (maybe from Pop Brixton roof?)

Apparently this guy outraged "The Sun" in one of his renovation programmes by ripping out Edwardian panelling and replacing with slate. Chacun à son goût.

George Clarke's Council House Scandal - On Demand - All 4
(20 days left to view as at 10/8/2019)


----------



## oryx (Aug 10, 2019)

CH1 said:


> This thread needs a bump. Someone recommended this Channel Four programme about the need for a new approach to council housing. It's a bit populist - the programme maker, an architect, decries the use of the word "unit".
> 
> He interviews Kate Mackintosh at Dawson Heights and visits a massive social housing complex on the outskirts of Vienna which has 16 GPs, indoor and outdoor swimming pools, sauna, shops and massive climbing plants up the walls.
> 
> ...


Already a thread about it - generally a popular programme on here. There's a petition associated with it. Happy 100th Birthday, Council Housing.


----------



## Paul Hill (Aug 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Excuse this gratuitous post. Last Monday (25th Sept) City AM carried it's regular Shared ownership week" supplement.
> 
> For the secod year in a row they carried a double page promo for Guinness Trust - and probably did not even re-write it to take account that this is now spupposed to be "Electric Quarter".
> 
> ...




Before doing anything with Guinness read the following:

https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Guinness-Partnership-Reviews-E768437.htm

and this too:

The Guinness Partnership is rated "Bad" with 1.1 / 10 on Trustpilot

Then pass it on


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Paul Hill said:


> Before doing anything with Guinness read the following:
> 
> https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Guinness-Partnership-Reviews-E768437.htm
> 
> ...


The Trustpilot reviews are fascinating. However problem tenants/neighbours surely come with any social housing, whether council or HA. 
I would agree if you said that devolving ownership and control of social housing probably makes it more difficult to deal with these issues.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2019)

,


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Laurie Taylor dealt with social housing this week BBC Radio 4 - Thinking Allowed, Estates
Having interviewed someone who discussed the branding of some council estates such as the Tulse Hill Estate as sink estates years ago, he slightly tarnished his reputation for political correctness by quoting the aphorism of Mark Twain at the end - Buy Land - they're not making it any more.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2020)

Listened to world service programme on housing this yesterday.

around the 45 minute mark they interviewed this guy who is involved in a community land trust in Lambeth. Considering the domination of the housing market by exploitative private landlords  ( but that I mean the Buy to Let types not someone just letting a room in their house. )/ developers this project is pitifully small. Not the fault of those involved. But its not enough. Government needs to step Inn to give private landlords/ developers a hard time of it









						The story of a youth-led community land trust housing campaign
					

Inside Housing, news, analysis, and comment about the social housing sector in the UK.




					www.insidehousing.co.uk
				












						BBC World Service - The Real Story, The world's housing crisis
					

How will cities provide affordable accommodation for residents?




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The programme was interesting as it had people form different parts of the world. UK, Germany, Africa and Eastern Europe.
Hi
Africa and UK have neo liberal model of housing . So there is a great deal of inequality in housing and it fails to provide housing for the mass of people that is affordable.

Germany is the "anomoly" in capitalist world as it has highly regulated housing market. Berlin council has made a rent freeze for all its housing. In Germany most people rent. Private renters have security of tenure and regulated rents.

Eastern Europe most people under communism lived in social housing blocks. When communism was replaced by capitalism they got their flats due to privatisation of housing ( anything smacking of socialism was ditched). Now the housning stock in Eastern Europe is crumbling. The former Communist tenants can't afford the upkeep on the privatised former socially owned housing. So capitalism isn't that wonderful after all. 

In this country the property developer/ landlord class has a free reign to milk the workers dry.

So what came out of programme was this state of affairs is not inevitable . Doesn't matter whether its a "third world" country or advanced Western country its state intervention in housing market that makes the difference.

No surprise the landlord / developer class aren't there for social good. They need at least reining in by the state in the name of the people.

This process is described well in Mike Davis book Planet of Slums. Which was not mentioned in the programme.

Interesting programme to show that property developers and landlords in this country have an easy time of it exploiting the less well off. That it would not take much to do something about these kind of people if the political will was there.









						BBC World Service - The Real Story, The world's housing crisis
					

How will cities provide affordable accommodation for residents?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2020)

The Standard had a flash yesterday that MIPIM is going ahead despite Coronavirus pull-outs.

Wonder whether Lambeth Regeneration are pulling out? I seem to recall that MIPIM in Cannes was the highlight of the season for Lib Peck, Jo Negrini and Southwark's Peter John.

According to this detailed article in The Business Desk (whatever that is) Savills, Lloyds Bank, Ernst & Young and Legal & General have all cancelled.

A statement from Mipim said: “We are monitoring the situation continuously, including the developments in Italy, to ensure that MIPIM attendees have a safe and productive stay in Cannes.

“The health and safety of everyone attending the event is our number one priority.

“We are continually monitoring developments and following the latest guidance from local, national and international authorities and the World Health Organization as it relates to travel to MIPIM and clients’ on-site experience.

“We look forward to welcoming you in Cannes.”
MIPIM insist conference will go ahead after string of big names pull out amid Coronavirus fears | TheBusinessDesk.com
No mention of what the councils are doing. Member's enquiry anyone?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2020)

So MIPIM got cancelled then. Department of Trade and Industry had bought exhibitor tickets worth 25,376 says Evening Standard.
I thought this was a jolly for Lambeth and Southwark councils - but it seems it has had governemnt support too.








						Cancellation of Mipim could cost UK government thousands of pounds
					

The cancellation of the champagne-soaked Mipim property event in France because of coronavirus, could see the Department for International Trade left thousands of pounds out of pocket.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------

